# Skylake-X Binning



## nyxagamemnon

Would the 10-18 Range hit 5ghz? That's the question to answer









I wonder at what core count will we see a sharp drop off in clock speeds? 14? 16?

If 10 can boost to 4.5 and you guys can hit 5Ghz with it and same with 12 and the rest go down then I'd venture those would sell out more.

My prediction is the CPU's that do 5Ghz are the winners.

And the no solder wow Intel is really really just no words...


----------



## czin125

18C is 4.5x more than the 7700K and that thing can use up to 180w+ at 5ghz? If you could clock them to 5ghz, you'd be close to 700w+. The radiator sizes you'd be using would be kinda massive to keep that cool, right?


----------



## fat4l

What made your mind not to offer Kabylabe-x ?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> What made your mind not to offer Kabylabe-x ?


We already offer Kaby Lake processors so it's kind of redundant, and we're only a few months away from Coffee Lake.


----------



## MunneY

I'm in dude. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

I'm considering delidding all of these CPUs right off the bat by default, and then binning them after delidding. Only a very small amount of Kaby Lake processors we sell are purchased without delidding as it is. These higher core count processors are going to be fireballs when overclocked.


----------



## MunneY

I agree with delidding as long as you test a couple to make sure its completely necessary (I know it will be).


----------



## adversary

why not try Kaby Lake-X binning? because, maybe there will be some worthy difference in overclocking potential compared to 7700K, who knows. why it is stated as 112W TDP than?

about deliding and soldering.. if we do not care for warranty, maybe it is better to have it delided with liquid metal, as I heard it net better temperatures than soldering.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I'm considering delidding all of these CPUs right off the bat by default, and then binning them after delidding. Only a very small amount of Kaby Lake processors we sell are purchased without delidding as it is. These higher core count processors are going to be fireballs when overclocked.


Solid. I'm thinking that'll be an absolute necessity to get at the potential of these guys, given that they're not soldered. Performance should be very good, though.


----------



## bl4ckdot

I'm most probably going to get one (90% chance







). Likely a 7900X or 7820X dellided. Will be an international order from France


----------



## BenchZowner

I'd say the 8c, 10c and 12c will be the most interesting and sellable parts.


----------



## Simkin

HEDT and not soldered.!?! What are they doing?


----------



## bob(nz)

Sign me up for some 12 core goodness!! Would probably try 10 core as well....


----------



## unityole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Stay tuned for information on Skylake-X binning here. We're looking forward to seeing what Skylake-X has to offer.
> 
> We do not have plans to bin Kaby Lake-X processors at this time, let us know if that's something you would like to see!
> 
> Skylake-X will not be soldered, so we will be offering delidding for these processors.


my understanding of liquid tim gets worse over time due to cooling off and heating up repeatedly, constant expansion/contraction creates cracks so isn't it better to use something like ICDiamond rather than liquid cool lab tim?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unityole*
> 
> my understanding of liquid tim gets worse over time due to cooling off and heating up repeatedly, constant expansion/contraction creates cracks so isn't it better to use something like ICDiamond rather than liquid cool lab tim?


No.

We've been selling delidded CPUs with CLU for years now, and none of our customers have mentioned any problems or temperature changes over time.


----------



## kdotdasg

12 core 24 threads!!! Ordering soon as available with delivery to the land down under!

Just to confirm I've never ordered a delidded processor, so you delid then glue the IHS back on for use right?







.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> 18C is 4.5x more than the 7700K and that thing can use up to 180w+ at 5ghz? If you could clock them to 5ghz, you'd be close to 700w+. The radiator sizes you'd be using would be kinda massive to keep that cool, right?


This is actually a great point.

Power consumption will scale linearly with core count for a given clock speed*voltage. If a 4 core, 5GHz CPU uses 150W, a CPU with 4.5 times the cores will use 675W. It just has to. In the enterprise, this is solved with lower clocks and voltages.


----------



## Kommanche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> This is actually a great point.
> 
> Power consumption will scale linearly with core count for a given clock speed*voltage. If a 4 core, 5GHz CPU uses 150W, a CPU with 4.5 times the cores will use 675W. It just has to. In the enterprise, this is solved with lower clocks and voltages.


Agreed, TDP is going to be a real challenge with these chips. Delidding is a must.


----------



## czin125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> This is actually a great point.
> 
> Power consumption will scale linearly with core count for a given clock speed*voltage. If a 4 core, 5GHz CPU uses 150W, a CPU with 4.5 times the cores will use 675W. It just has to. In the enterprise, this is solved with lower clocks and voltages.


It's voltage^2 and frequency is linear.

There's a few companies that do server stuff like Ebullient http://imgur.com/hbDIlVo


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> This is actually a great point.
> 
> Power consumption will scale linearly with core count for a given clock speed*voltage. If a 4 core, 5GHz CPU uses 150W, a CPU with 4.5 times the cores will use 675W. It just has to. In the enterprise, this is solved with lower clocks and voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> It's voltage^2 and frequency is linear.
> 
> There's a few companies that do server stuff like Ebullient http://imgur.com/hbDIlVo
Click to expand...

Yes, but server chips are still running at 2.4 GHz for the highest core-count parts. For that speed they probably only run at 0.9 V. Even then they are 165W parts.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdotdasg*
> 
> 12 core 24 threads!!! Ordering soon as available with delivery to the land down under!
> 
> Just to confirm I've never ordered a delidded processor, so you delid then glue the IHS back on for use right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes, we seal the IHS back on.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

[email protected]: The 18 core (presumably all the high core count models) won't be here until next year.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?93632-Late-June&p=653561&viewfull=1#post653561


----------



## Chargeit

I might be interested in a x7820 delidded. Not so worried about it being binned high as I am about it running clean as possible at stock.


----------



## unityole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Yes, we seal the IHS back on.


maybe thats why CLU doesnt have crack once dry up cause its sealed back on


----------



## aDyerSituation

I'll be ordering at least a 7820x from you all. Not sure if I can stretch to a 7900x.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> [email protected]: The 18 core (presumably all the high core count models) won't be here until next year.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?93632-Late-June&p=653561&viewfull=1#post653561


Well then they are gonna get blasted by AMD for 6 months. Seems like they were totally unprepared for this Threadripper launch.

I mean, I know the Intel chips are going to be blazingly fast, but if TR is literally 2 R7 1700s together its gonna be a very nice CPU.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> [email protected]: The 18 core (presumably all the high core count models) won't be here until next year.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?93632-Late-June&p=653561&viewfull=1#post653561


Well damn, I am all in for a binned 7980XE, then you gotta post this, I was anticipating August for the HCC chips.

If they don't release them until next year, what happens with HEDT schedule. Are they going to split it even more, and HCC ones will lag even further behind LCC HEDT Chips and mainstream chips? Say it releases Jan/Feb, then what you got 5 months until the next HEDT cpu is out.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Well damn, I am all in for a binned 7980XE, then you gotta post this, I was anticipating August for the HCC chips.
> 
> If they don't release them until next year, what happens with HEDT schedule. Are they going to split it even more, and HCC ones will lag even further behind LCC HEDT Chips and mainstream chips? Say it releases Jan/Feb, then what you got 5 months until the next HEDT cpu is out.


I was under the assumption of August/September as well, we'll have to see what happens.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Been getting feedback in emails about delidded warranty, we're going to have some changes starting with the Skylake-X launch.

We're either going to extend our warranty out and eat/merge the cost into the processors we sell, or offer a separate plan at launch to cover these chips delidded. Crunching the numbers now, but about 5% of the CPU price should cover a 1 year warranty.


----------



## aDyerSituation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Been getting feedback in emails about delidded warranty, we're going to have some changes starting with the Skylake-X launch.
> 
> We're either going to extend our warranty out and eat/merge the cost into the processors we sell, or offer a separate plan at launch to cover these chips delidded. Crunching the numbers now, but about 5% of the CPU price should cover a 1 year warranty.


that seems reasonable to me


----------



## hotstocks

I am a veteran overclocker, but have never used a delidded cpu. Can you just put a nice thermal paste like grizzly on it and screw down a Corsair H100i directly onto it? Can you crack the cpu? What do you need to do differently?
Thanks


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotstocks*
> 
> I am a veteran overclocker, but have never used a delidded cpu. Can you just put a nice thermal paste like grizzly on it and screw down a Corsair H100i directly onto it? Can you crack the cpu? What do you need to do differently?
> Thanks


Most likely we are going to just replace the Intel paste and seal the IHS back in place like we do on the mainstream chips, so nothing different needs to be done. Just treat it like any other CPU.

We will look at direct die options again, I know MSI is going to use adjustable sockets on their X299 boards just like X99 so we will have possible height adjustment there. Direct die is a bit more complicated: http://www.overclock.net/t/1613986/broadwell-e-direct-die-mounting-instructions


----------



## thebski

I am in for a delidded 7820X. Hopefully we get some impressive clock speeds out of this generation.


----------



## marc0053

Im in for the 12C and 18C at launch


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unityole*
> 
> maybe thats why CLU doesnt have crack once dry up cause its sealed back on


No, it is paste tim that suffers from pump out, liquid metal clu/clp does not have that issue whether the lid is resealed or not. Many including myself have 2-3+ year old delidded cpus still running with same liquid metal tim and no change in temps. Many that used paste (instead of liquid metal) had temps increase dramatically after a few months from pump out of tim, then had to switch to liquid metal. Not to mention it makes no sense to remove intels polymer paste (5 w/mk) and replace it with similar spec paste of 5-10 w/mk (even if applied thinner), when you have vastly superior thermal conductance of liquid metal available at 40 w/mk and doesnt suffer from pump out.

Im interested in either 8 or 10 core....will make that decision after reviews.


----------



## TahoeDust

I'm definitely going to be snagging a 7820x at launch...either a binned chip from you guys are rolling the dice and getting you to dellid whatever I get. Any idea what you guys are thinking for pricing? Also, what are you hearing as for as launch availability?...date and plentifulness?


----------



## cerealkeller

If you really want a Kaby Lake X you could send it in for delidding. I saw a video where the reason Intel was using paste instead of solder was discussed. Unfortunately I can't remember the specifics exactly, but it had to do with longevity and reliability vs solder.
Of course I doubt Silicone Lottery is complaining since thermal paste = business for them lol
I'm primarily concerned with getting a water block for this new socket. Does anyone know if current blocks will fit or has heard anything about compatibility kits for x299 for existing blocks? I emailed Koolance, I have a CPU 390i, but haven't heard back yet. I'll post if they tell me anything worthwhile.
As for the Turbo Boost 3.0, I kept hearing that the 4.5 GHz boost speed dual core speed. Does anyone know if these CPUs will actually boost to that clock speed across all the cores?
I'm definitely waiting to see gaming benchmarks before I decide on which CPU I want. But I know for sure I want one with 44 PCI-E lanes. If the 18 core CPU can OC to 4.5 GHz+ that thing would be EPIC!


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cerealkeller*
> 
> If you really want a Kaby Lake X you could send it in for delidding. I saw a video where the reason Intel was using paste instead of solder was discussed. Unfortunately I can't remember the specifics exactly, but it had to do with longevity and reliability vs solder.
> Of course I doubt Silicone Lottery is complaining since thermal paste = business for them lol
> I'm primarily concerned with getting a water block for this new socket. Does anyone know if current blocks will fit or has heard anything about compatibility kits for x299 for existing blocks? I emailed Koolance, I have a CPU 390i, but haven't heard back yet. I'll post if they tell me anything worthwhile.
> As for the Turbo Boost 3.0, I kept hearing that the 4.5 GHz boost speed dual core speed. Does anyone know if these CPUs will actually boost to that clock speed across all the cores?
> I'm definitely waiting to see gaming benchmarks before I decide on which CPU I want. But I know for sure I want one with 44 PCI-E lanes. If the 18 core CPU can OC to 4.5 GHz+ that thing would be EPIC!


About the oc : http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/computex-2017-intel-core-i9-launches-with-up-to-10-cores-first-does-4-3-ghz-on-lcs.html


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cerealkeller*
> 
> If you really want a Kaby Lake X you could send it in for delidding. I saw a video where the reason Intel was using paste instead of solder was discussed. Unfortunately I can't remember the specifics exactly, but it had to do with longevity and reliability vs solder.
> Of course I doubt Silicone Lottery is complaining since thermal paste = business for them lol
> I'm primarily concerned with getting a water block for this new socket. Does anyone know if current blocks will fit or has heard anything about compatibility kits for x299 for existing blocks? I emailed Koolance, I have a CPU 390i, but haven't heard back yet. I'll post if they tell me anything worthwhile.
> As for the Turbo Boost 3.0, I kept hearing that the 4.5 GHz boost speed dual core speed. Does anyone know if these CPUs will actually boost to that clock speed across all the cores?
> I'm definitely waiting to see gaming benchmarks before I decide on which CPU I want. But I know for sure I want one with 44 PCI-E lanes. If the 18 core CPU can OC to 4.5 GHz+ that thing would be EPIC!


About the cooler mounting on the new socket I've read somewhere that they're compatible with all of the 2011-3 blocks and coolers.


----------



## cerealkeller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cerealkeller*
> 
> If you really want a Kaby Lake X you could send it in for delidding. I saw a video where the reason Intel was using paste instead of solder was discussed. Unfortunately I can't remember the specifics exactly, but it had to do with longevity and reliability vs solder.
> Of course I doubt Silicone Lottery is complaining since thermal paste = business for them lol
> I'm primarily concerned with getting a water block for this new socket. Does anyone know if current blocks will fit or has heard anything about compatibility kits for x299 for existing blocks? I emailed Koolance, I have a CPU 390i, but haven't heard back yet. I'll post if they tell me anything worthwhile.
> As for the Turbo Boost 3.0, I kept hearing that the 4.5 GHz boost speed dual core speed. Does anyone know if these CPUs will actually boost to that clock speed across all the cores?
> I'm definitely waiting to see gaming benchmarks before I decide on which CPU I want. But I know for sure I want one with 44 PCI-E lanes. If the 18 core CPU can OC to 4.5 GHz+ that thing would be EPIC!
> 
> 
> 
> About the cooler mounting on the new socket I've read somewhere that they're compatible with all of the 2011-3 blocks and coolers.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesSneed

At this time do you have an eta when you will be offering the delidded and binned Skylake-x CPU's?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamesSneed*
> 
> At this time do you have an eta when you will be offering the delidded and binned Skylake-x CPU's?


Within a few days of consumer availability as usual.

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## cerealkeller

I heard back from Koolance. They said, "We're pretty confident that our current CPU-390I mounting will work with
the new X299. If it doesn't, we'll be releasing an update or hardware pack to make it work."


----------



## MunneY

waiting on you to get Skylake-X chips like


----------



## kdotdasg

NVM.

Excited for Skylake-X


----------



## Jaysend

i voted for the 10 core but that will likely be revised when I see speeds of the 12+core parts.


----------



## Possums

Me too! Really hoping that the 18 core part reaches over 4.5 ghz.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Possums*
> 
> Me too! Really hoping that the 18 core part reaches over 4.5 ghz.


LOL

I'll be surpised if it reaches 4.1 to 4.2. I guess the good news is that they have about 6 months to try and get it right


----------



## koomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Possums*
> 
> Me too! Really hoping that the 18 core part reaches over 4.5 ghz.


Sure that would be nice, but i wouldn't get your hopes up. Like someone else said, it's simply a matter of power. There is a reason the existing Xeons in the 16 or 18 core range are clocked around 2.4 or so, with turbo around 3.

It just won't be feasible to get an 18 core to 4.5 on anything less than large custom water, you would easily be looking at 600-650 watts. That's doable with a good custom wc setup, but that's just the cpu. Add in a 300w 1080 ti, and you'd be pushing 1k watts from just those parts.


----------



## NGEN PCs

$999? So basically I can buy a delidded 7900X, warrantied, from you guys for the same price as a stock one from a retail site such as Newegg?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NGEN PCs*
> 
> $999? So basically I can buy a delidded 7900X, warrantied, from you guys for the same price as a stock one from a retail site such as Newegg?


Those are just placeholders to start collecting emails for now. Pricing will be determined at launch.


----------



## cerealkeller

There's an article on TweakTown that claims the 10 core 7900x CPU is capable of 5 GHz on water after delidding.

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/57985/intel-core-i9-7900x-10c-20t-5ghz-aio-liquid-cooler/index.html


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cerealkeller*
> 
> There's an article on TweakTown that claims the 10 core 7900x CPU is capable of 5 GHz on water after delidding.
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/57985/intel-core-i9-7900x-10c-20t-5ghz-aio-liquid-cooler/index.html


Yeah, thats been on the front page for a couple of days. Der8auer delided it... its a binned CPU by Asus, but we might be able to get the same from SL


----------



## thebski

I'm very interested to see what the bins are for the various CPU's. I'm hoping we see 5 GHz for 7820X and 7900X. That would be neat.


----------



## cevkiv

This is a very premature question, I guess, but do yo uthink you'll be able to get the same speeds out of the new X series as you did for the... non-X versions of them? Like an i7-7740X hitting 5 GHz?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cevkiv*
> 
> This is a very premature question, I guess, but do yo uthink you'll be able to get the same speeds out of the new X series as you did for the... non-X versions of them? Like an i7-7740X hitting 5 GHz?


7740X is hitting pretty much the same as the 7700K from what I've seen so far. Hard to say for sure without a large sample size, and we won't be testing them ourselves.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Confirming this now- we will be offering our own 1 year warranty on all Skylake-X CPUs. These chips are all going to be delidded before going through binning.

We are also making some changes to our binning process based on feedback we've received, more detail on that will come later.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Confirming this now- we will be offering our own 1 year warranty on all Skylake-X CPUs. These chips are all going to be delidded before going through binning.
> 
> We are also making some changes to our binning process based on feedback we've received, more detail on that will come later.


Man. I need one! Is it next week yet?


----------



## aDyerSituation

So excited to finally upgrade


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Confirming this now- we will be offering our own 1 year warranty on all Skylake-X CPUs. These chips are all going to be delidded before going through binning.
> 
> We are also making some changes to our binning process based on feedback we've received, more detail on that will come later.


Does this mean all skylake-X will be delidded by default and we won't have to buy the 50$ delid option ?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Does this mean all skylake-X will be delidded by default and we won't have to buy the 50$ delid option ?


Correct, it will be built into the price of the processor.

On another note just like with Broadwell-E, delidded Skylake-X CPUs are going to be exclusive to the processors we sell, so you won't be able to send them in for delidding. As it stands now, it seems there is always going to be a slight risk when delidding these (especially the 12-18 cores.)

This may change later on as we continue to develop our methods for delidding, but I wouldn't go in assuming you'll be able to send a CPU to us for delidding and the price isn't going to be the same $40-50 it is now.


----------



## Kashtan

https://videocardz.com/70338/intel-core-i7-7740x-overclockability
Based on this information, until the coffee are foreseen, it may make sense to purchase 1 lot of Kaby Lakes-X?
Average on 200 MHz better than Kaby-S.
Or Coffee much stronger expected?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kashtan*
> 
> https://videocardz.com/70338/intel-core-i7-7740x-overclockability
> Based on this information, until the coffee are foreseen, it may make sense to purchase 1 lot of Kaby Lakes-X?
> Average on 200 MHz better than Kaby-S.
> Or Coffee much stronger expected?


Those Cinebench voltages do look good, from that chart it looks like a +75MHz or so gain on Kaby Lake.

We're still not going to carry them though, too close to Coffee Lake.


----------



## czin125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kashtan*
> 
> https://videocardz.com/70338/intel-core-i7-7740x-overclockability
> Based on this information, until the coffee are foreseen, it may make sense to purchase 1 lot of Kaby Lakes-X?
> Average on 200 MHz better than Kaby-S.
> Or Coffee much stronger expected?


Coffeelake not only clocks higher even with the 1151 pins and smaller IHS, but it also comes with 2 more cores and out in August.


----------



## Kashtan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Those Cinebench voltages do look good, from that chart it looks like a +75MHz or so gain on Kaby Lake.
> 
> We're still not going to carry them though, too close to Coffee Lake.


Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> Coffeelake not only clocks higher even with the 1151 pins and smaller IHS, but it also comes with 2 more cores and out in August.


Usually, the increase in the number of cores is accompanied by a decrease in the power per core. IPC.
Coffeе will definitely be faster in 1 thread? To me this is important.
And when it was in August, I nowhere can I find an exact date.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> This may change later on as we continue to develop our methods for delidding, but I wouldn't go in assuming you'll be able to send a CPU to us for delidding and the price isn't going to be the same $40-50 it is now.


Are you going to make your own de-lidding solution for the stacked PCBs on Skylake-X?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> Coffeelake not only clocks higher even with the 1151 pins and smaller IHS, but it also comes with 2 more cores and out in August.


Yeah coz you know everything about the OC capabilities of a CPU that has barely any leaks about stock clockspeeds yet.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Are you going to make your own de-lidding solution for the stacked PCBs on Skylake-X?


We always manage to come up with something. I have a solution that should work on even the 12c+ dies, but I haven't got my hands on one to test yet.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> We always manage to come up with something. I have a solution that should work on even the 12c+ dies, but I haven't got my hands on one to test yet.


Any plans on making that a product for sale?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Confirming this now- we will be offering our own 1 year warranty on all Skylake-X CPUs. These chips are all going to be delidded before going through binning.
> 
> We are also making some changes to our binning process based on feedback we've received, more detail on that will come later.


^^ This is a GREAT business move. I'll be looking forward to your offerings on the 16+ core parts!


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Any plans on making that a product for sale?


No plans, PM'ed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This is a GREAT business move. I'll be looking forward to your offerings on the 16+ core parts!


I think it will be too. At the very least it'll provide a fantastic experience for all our customers.


----------



## MunneY

come on man... lemme get that cpu!


----------



## mouacyk

Looking forward to a 7820x myself. Looks like a delid is essential for any overclocking, if reviews coming out today are any indicators.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Looking forward to a 7820x myself. Looks like a delid is essential for any overclocking, if reviews coming out today are any indicators.


I think it'll certainly help, but i blame a lot of it on them not knowing how to properly overclock.


----------



## Chargeit

Are these going to go up for preorder? Noticed a date on your website of July the 2nd. Wasn't sure if this was the day we can start ordering them or the day they start shipping.

Thanks.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Are these going to go up for preorder? Noticed a date on your website of July the 2nd. Wasn't sure if this was the day we can start ordering them or the day they start shipping.
> 
> Thanks.


Estimated date of ordering and shipping. We don't do pre-orders due to the nature of our business, we don't know what to charge until after we've binned a good sample size.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Estimated date of ordering and shipping. We don't do pre-orders due to the nature of our business, we don't know what to charge until after we've binned a good sample size.


Makes sense.

Thanks.


----------



## deafmetal

SL delidded 7820X + ASUS Rampage VI APEX here I come!! RIP 2600K!


----------



## adversary

why you won't work with 7740X? looks like it overclocks better than 7700K.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adversary*
> 
> why you won't work with 7740X? looks like it overclocks better than 7700K.


Because its a CPU that isn't going to sell very much? Not alot of margin or market kills it for a boutique like this


----------



## VSG

^That, plus the 6-core is marginally more for the price and gives you a slightly less nerfed motherboard.


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Estimated date of ordering and shipping. We don't do pre-orders due to the nature of our business, we don't know what to charge until after we've binned a good sample size.


I know the ETA is July 2nd, so does that mean we'll have to spam the buy button on July 2nd at 12am because theyre will be a thousand people trying to buy it or something?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> I know the ETA is July 2nd, so does that mean we'll have to spam the buy button on July 2nd at 12am because theyre will be a thousand people trying to buy it or something?


We're going to try our best to have enough stock for everyone available. Kaby and Ryzen launches went smooth, things only ran out of stock for a few hours at a time with everything settling down after about a week.

HEDT is a bit of a challenge though, just because of the raw dollar amount of all the inventory required.

We'll post the time they'll be going up on the site when it gets closer to that time. If it gets bad enough, we'll do pre-orders if things sell out too quickly.


----------



## xioros

Do you have an expected pricing yet?


----------



## CptKillJack

You can put me down for a 7900X as well. I await when sales begin and then have to wait for the Rampage VI Extreme to launch.


----------



## hodgempls

I have built a number of PCs but have never used a delidded CPU. Do you need a special socket adapter or retaining clip to install these on the motherboard? I was planing on using a standard 360 AIO cooler for it. Thanks.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioros*
> 
> Do you have an expected pricing yet?


We won't until they go up on the site. Pricing is determined right before they go up for sale, based on how they overclocked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hodgempls*
> 
> I have built a number of PCs but have never used a delidded CPU. Do you need a special socket adapter or retaining clip to install these on the motherboard? I was planing on using a standard 360 AIO cooler for it. Thanks.


No adapter needed. These are going to have their IHS sealed back on, you can treat it as a stock CPU.


----------



## NGEN PCs

Thanks! Depending on price and if I go X299 or not, I'll be taking a look at using a delidded one rather than ordering a stock unit.


----------



## hodgempls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> No adapter needed. These are going to have their IHS sealed back on, you can treat it as a stock CPU.


Ok - thanks. So basically you replace the TIM with another material?


----------



## Artah

I'd buy one that can hit 5GHz+ at lower voltages that has 44 pcie lanes. Prefer 7980xe but I'd take a 7900k if that's the only one that hits 5GHz+. Delided with a CLU replacement would be nice.


----------



## cx-ray

Hi, would it be possible to offer a 2 year warranty for a 7900X at an additional premium? Thanks.


----------



## hodgempls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cx-ray*
> 
> Hi, would it be possible to offer a 2 year warranty for a 7900X at an additional premium? Thanks.


Purcahse with a good credit card as most will add another year of warranty automatically. Citi credit cards now add 2 years of warranty as long as the original warranty is at least a year.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hodgempls*
> 
> Purcahse with a good credit card as most will add another year of warranty automatically. Citi credit cards now add 2 years of warranty as long as the original warranty is at least a year.


That's good info, didn't know that. Do you have to call Citi to let them know or it's automatic? Would they recognize SL as an official mainstream vendor though?


----------



## cx-ray

As far as electronics are concerned, the fine print for Visa for instance, states it's for new items with manufacturer repair warranties only. Professional use isn't covered and we won't be able to file a claim with Intel if a CPU develops a defect either. This gives the CC company warranty processing lots of wiggle room. The other credit card programs state pretty much the same.

Not a huge deal in my opinion. I just would like the extra assurance that the replacement TIM will maintain stability for the long term.


----------



## hodgempls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cx-ray*
> 
> As far as electronics are concerned, the fine print for Visa for instance, states it's for new items with manufacturer repair warranties only. Professional use isn't covered and we won't be able to file a claim with Intel if a CPU develops a defect either. This gives the CC company warranty processing lots of wiggle room. The other credit card programs state pretty much the same.
> 
> Not a huge deal in my opinion. I just would like the extra assurance that the replacement TIM will maintain stability for the long term.


Actually, they differ by quite a bit depending on the issuing bank. Citi for instance will cover refurbished purchases as long as they have a year warranty. Most issuing banks offer benefits beyond what visa and mastercard cover as part of their program.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hodgempls*
> 
> Ok - thanks. So basically you replace the TIM with another material?


Correct.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cx-ray*
> 
> Hi, would it be possible to offer a 2 year warranty for a 7900X at an additional premium? Thanks.


Not at this time, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## mouacyk

Do you retest after a relid and aim for a consistent result before shipping out? What is your threshold for relid temperature results, if I may?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Do you retest after a relid and aim for a consistent result before shipping out? What is your threshold for relid temperature results, if I may?


There is no threshold, because results are consistent.

In other words, once you've done over a thousand delids there's little to no variance left between processor to processor. It's like an assembly line over here.


----------



## Artah

Are you looking to get stock on the 7900X right away since release is this Monday? My fingers are itching to hit the preorder button at amazon.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Are you looking to get stock on the 7900X right away since release is this Monday? My fingers are itching to hit the preorder button at amazon.


Our current ETA for launch is July 2nd, which orders placed would then ship on Monday. Unfortunately we need time to bin and delid sufficient stock, we aren't getting our shipments in until the 26th at best.


----------



## cerealkeller

Awesome, thanks for the update


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Are you looking to get stock on the 7900X right away since release is this Monday? My fingers are itching to hit the preorder button at amazon.


I'm sure many will tell you this including me, it's well worth the wait to get it binned from silicon lottery


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I'm sure many will tell you this including me, it's well worth the wait to get it binned from silicon lottery


Got my 6850 from them. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## saram k

Is the delidded 7900x will ship with IHS separated? Or is it will ship after spreading Liquid Pro?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saram k*
> 
> Is the delidded 7900x will ship with IHS separated? Or is it will ship after spreading Liquid Pro?


I'm sure SL will put CLU or Pro between the die and the IHS first then relid the CPU for you, so it looks just like how you would receive it in retail.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saram k*
> 
> Is the delidded 7900x will ship with IHS separated? Or is it will ship after spreading Liquid Pro?


It says on their website that they reattach the IHS.

https://siliconlottery.com/collections/all/products/delid
Quote:


> IHS is sealed back into place, so the CPU can be treated just as if it were stock.


----------



## Kana Chan

He uses CLU for the longevity instead of CLP.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saram k*
> 
> Is the delidded 7900x will ship with IHS separated? Or is it will ship after spreading Liquid Pro?


We'll be shipping them with the IHS sealed back on.


----------



## Nerfthis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Our current ETA for launch is July 2nd, which orders placed would then ship on Monday. Unfortunately we need time to bin and delid sufficient stock, we aren't getting our shipments in until the 26th at best.


To my understanding, you hadn't made a decision on binning the CPU's early on in this thread.
Does this mean you will be selling binned as well? If so,








Going to get a 7820X regardless of the answer though


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerfthis*
> 
> To my understanding, you hadn't made a decision on binning the CPU's early on in this thread.
> Does this mean you will be selling binned as well? If so,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to get a 7820X regardless of the answer though


We only sell binned processors, so yes they will be binned.









What was undecided was on how we will bin them, which will have some changes for the better compared to the hour of Realbench we do now.


----------



## Chargeit

I have question about the price.

I know you guys don't know the costs until you've binned the chips but I'm curious as to a general ballpark. What kind of premium over msrp are you expecting for entry?

I'm personally willing to spend about $100 - $150 over msrp max. Is this a realistic expectation or are you expecting the chips to come in a much higher cost because they will all be delided and binned?

Thanks.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I have question about the price.
> 
> I know you guys don't know the costs until you've binned the chips but I'm curious as to a general ballpark. What kind of premium over msrp are you expecting for entry?
> 
> I'm personally willing to spend about $100 - $150 over msrp max. Is this a realistic expectation or are you expecting the chips to come in a much higher cost because they will all be delided and binned?
> 
> Thanks.


Expect entry bins to be about 8-10% over MSRP, so yes there will be options well within that.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Expect entry bins to be about 8-10% over MSRP, so yes there will be options well within that.


Cool thanks.


----------



## Asiram

Is it known why Intel made X299 processors that much harder to delid? Derb8uer or however it's spelled, said he needed to make a much stronger delidding tool cause the old one for Kaby Lake couldn't do it.
Is Intel trying to discourage people from delidding?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asiram*
> 
> Is it known why Intel made X299 processors that much harder to delid? Derb8uer or however it's spelled, said he needed to make a much stronger delidding tool cause the old one for Kaby Lake couldn't do it.
> Is Intel trying to discourage people from delidding?


Delidders make up probably 0.01% of CPU users. Intel hasn't the slightest care about them.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *saram k*
> 
> Is the delidded 7900x will ship with IHS separated? Or is it will ship after spreading Liquid Pro?
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be shipping them with the IHS sealed back on.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if I'm the only one ( most likely not ) but I would prefer to get my chip with loose IHS since the chip is delid it -CPU will be benched under cold ,hopefully this could be arranged
Thanks


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm the only one ( most likely not ) but I would prefer to get my chip with loose IHS since the chip is delid it -CPU will be benched under cold ,hopefully this could be arranged
> Thanks


Sub ambient cooling and/or re-delidding one of the CPUs we sell is going to void the 1 year warranty we are providing. So this can be done effectively, just at the cost of the warranty.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm the only one ( most likely not ) but I would prefer to get my chip with loose IHS since the chip is delid it -CPU will be benched under cold ,hopefully this could be arranged
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sub ambient cooling and/or re-delidding one of the CPUs we sell is going to void the 1 year warranty we are providing. So this can be done effectively, just at the cost of the warranty.
Click to expand...

Sounds good


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Expect entry bins to be about 8-10% over MSRP, so yes there will be options well within that.


A few questions if you don't mind:

1) What's the range of overclock that you expect to offer for the 7900x? Will you have binned ones at 5.0GHz assuming we have the custom loop to go with it or are you testing the cpus with AIO?

2) What brand of paste do you recommend to put between the cpu and the block once we receive our CPU?

3) A bit out of topic, but do you know when the ROG Apex and Rampage VI are gonna release?


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I'm sure many will tell you this including me, it's well worth the wait to get it binned from silicon lottery


I would agree. I've bought my last two CPU's from them and will probably only buy from them from here on out. With their delidding services, it's even more of a no brainer. It was always a crappy feeling buying a new CPU and coming up with a dud. It does take a little of the suspense away knowing exactly what you are getting, but your chances of being pleasantly surprised are quite a bit less than being disappointed if you're going to play the lottery.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> We do not have plans to bin Kaby Lake-X processors at this time, let us know if that's something you would like to see!


I would like to see Kaby Lake X binned if possible. From what I have been seeing overclocking headroom is a bit better compared to Kaby Lake mainstream. With mention from one website that 5.4-5.5GHz is a possibility. I saw on a review a delidded 7740X do 5.3GHz @ 1.415v and almost every review sample I saw did 5.1GHz non-delidded. I Imagine this means binning for 5.0GHz chips would be pretty easy and consequently allow pricing to be closer to retail; similar to your 4.9GHz 7700k's. Thus making 5.1GHz and 5.2GHz chips cheaper than compared to the 7700k mainstream SKUs on your website.


----------



## saram k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> We'll be shipping them with the IHS sealed back on.


Are you going to use CLU? or CLP?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> A few questions if you don't mind:
> 
> 1) What's the range of overclock that you expect to offer for the 7900x? Will you have binned ones at 5.0GHz assuming we have the custom loop to go with it or are you testing the cpus with AIO?
> 
> 2) What brand of paste do you recommend to put between the cpu and the block once we receive our CPU?
> 
> 3) A bit out of topic, but do you know when the ROG Apex and Rampage VI are gonna release?


1) We'll post everything on July 2nd.

2) Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut is my personal favorite.

3) I don't know- that would probably be a better questing to ask Asus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> I would like to see Kaby Lake X binned if possible. From what I have been seeing overclocking headroom is a bit better compared to Kaby Lake mainstream. With mention from one website that 5.4-5.5GHz is a possibility. I saw on a review a delidded 7740X do 5.3GHz @ 1.415v and almost every review sample I saw did 5.1GHz non-delidded. I Imagine this means binning for 5.0GHz chips would be pretty easy and consequently allow pricing to be closer to retail; similar to your 4.9GHz 7700k's. Thus making 5.1GHz and 5.2GHz chips cheaper than compared to the 7700k mainstream SKUs on your website.


While some of you would like to see binning results, actual sales are going to be next to none. It's simply not worth our time. Coffee Lake is really close, which will offer better results and value.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saram k*
> 
> Are you going to use CLU? or CLP?


We're going to test all the liquid metals again, probably going to move over to Grizzly as it shined a bit over CLU with the higher thermals of a 6950X.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> While some of you would like to see binning results, actual sales are going to be next to none. It's simply not worth our time. Coffee Lake is really close, which will offer better results and value.


I understand, although I always wondered. If you send in a chip to be delidded, I'm assuming you have to drop it into a motherboard to test it's working after the delid. Is it possible for an extra fee to have a max overclock discovered? While I understand this is time consuming, finding a max overclock, I imagine that in some senses if the individual was paying extra for it, it would be an acceptable service to have. Maybe even added to your list of included services. Although I'm unsure of how much you would charge for this. I feel like if you payed $50 for a delid, maybe an extra $25 added to that to have the max overclock found out for the chip sent in.

What are your thoughts on that?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> I understand, although I always wondered. If you send in a chip to be delidded, I'm assuming you have to drop it into a motherboard to test its working after the delid. Is it possible for an extra fee to have a max overclock discovered? While I understand this is time consuming, finding a max overclock, I imagine that in some senses if the individual was paying extra for it, it would be an acceptable service to have. Maybe even added to you list of included services. Although I'm unsure of how much you would charge for this. I feel like if you payed $50 for a delid, maybe an extra $25 added to that to have the max overclock found out for the chip sent in.
> 
> What are your thoughts on that?


That is actually something we will be offering along with all the changes coming July 2nd.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> That is actually something we will be offering along with all the changes coming July 2nd.


Awesome!









Will it come with the standard paperwork that your retail chips have (with all required overclock settings)?


----------



## arrow0309

Hi, how about shipping a 7820X to UK, do I have to pay customs / vat over?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will it come with the standard paperwork that your retail chips have (with all required overclock settings)?


Yes,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Hi, how about shipping a 7820X to UK, do I have to pay customs / vat over?


and yes.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@Silicon Lottery

I'm looking at getting a 7820x from you guys (To Australia), you're offering 12 month warranty for them right?

Also what happens with warranty if we run into the problems people had with some Asus motherboards killing themselves and the CPU.
I actually had that happen with a 6900k and Strix motherboard at stock, just come home to a off computer twice, both CPU and motherboard were dead...
It seemed to be quiet common.


----------



## Asiram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> @Silicon Lottery
> 
> I'm looking at getting a 7820x from you guys (To Australia), you're offering 12 month warranty for them right?
> 
> Also what happens with warranty if we run into the problems people had with some Asus motherboards killing themselves and the CPU.
> I actually had that happen with a 6900k and Strix motherboard at stock, just come home to a off computer twice, both CPU and motherboard were dead...
> It seemed to be quiet common.


If a motherboard killed a component like CPU, I would probably ask the motherboard company for refund first.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asiram*
> 
> If a motherboard killed a component like CPU, I would probably ask the motherboard company for refund first.


I got both replaced under warranty twice, sold the 3rd replacement to wait for x299.

Just do a search on x99 Strix Q-Code 00, it's a common thing, the system just dies even at idle taking the CPU with it.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> @Silicon Lottery
> 
> I'm looking at getting a 7820x from you guys (To Australia), you're offering 12 month warranty for them right?
> 
> Also what happens with warranty if we run into the problems people had with some Asus motherboards killing themselves and the CPU.
> I actually had that happen with a 6900k and Strix motherboard at stock, just come home to a off computer twice, both CPU and motherboard were dead...
> It seemed to be quiet common.


You'd just have to ship it back to us for a replacement. We are going to offer a one time replacement, so you would not be able to continually get replacement processors from us. In a case like above, I would try to get compensation from the motherboard maker, as that shouldn't be happening.


----------



## VeritronX

What cooling solutions are you considering for the higher core count cpus? AIO's can only go so far when you start putting out 400W+ of heat, that might even become the limiting factor in overclocking.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> What cooling solutions are you considering for the higher core count cpus? AIO's can only go so far when you start putting out 400W+ of heat, that might even become the limiting factor in overclocking.


We're using triple rad AIOs on the 7900Xs. Cooling is the limiting factor on all of Skylake-X really. With better cooling (custom water) you might be able to take them further than what we test at.

On an unrelated note, inventory is shaky right now. We only have a handful of what we need to launch on July 2nd so far. Most of what we ordered from distribution still haven't shipped so there might be a delay.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> We're using triple rad AIOs on the 7900Xs. Cooling is the limiting factor on all of Skylake-X really. With better cooling (custom water) you might be able to take them further than what we test at.
> 
> On an unrelated note, inventory is shaky right now. We only have a handful of what we need to launch on July 2nd so far. Most of what we ordered from distribution still haven't shipped so there might be a delay.


Do you guys bin before or after you delid? Sorry if that turns out to be a stupid question.

What clocks are you guys getting with 7900x? Did you end up doing CLU?

I'll be more than happy to test out one of your early chips if I can even find a motherboard in stock. Any boards out performing others? Really interest to know if you guys got a hold of an Asus Apex or EVGA dark to test with. I don't know what possessed these motherboard makers to put 8 slots of DIMMs in the first place on all of their previous X99 boards.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Do you guys bin before or after you delid? Sorry if that turns out to be a stupid question.
> 
> What clocks are you guys getting with 7900x? Did you end up doing CLU?
> 
> I'll be more than happy to test out one of your early chips if I can even find a motherboard in stock. Any boards out performing others? Really interest to know if you guys got a hold of an Asus Apex or EVGA dark to test with. I don't know what possessed these motherboard makers to put 8 slots of DIMMs in the first place on all of their previous X99 boards.


As of now we test before delidding. Starting with Skylake-X we will be testing after delidding.

We're still testing and validating clockspeeds, liquid metals, and motherboards. Asus or EVGA hasn't sent anything our way, not that I have ever asked. Last I heard mid July to August for the Apex.


----------



## FlanK3r

I got 4500 MHz with 1.22V, chip si reaaaaly hot. Its not bad cool down VRM also at X299


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> We're using triple rad AIOs on the 7900Xs. Cooling is the limiting factor on all of Skylake-X really. With better cooling (custom water) you might be able to take them further than what we test at.
> 
> On an unrelated note, inventory is shaky right now. We only have a handful of what we need to launch on July 2nd so far.
> 
> 
> Most of what we ordered from distribution still haven't shipped so there might be a delay.


Don't these people understand you've got fiends to sell to? I'm itching man.

Will wait it out!


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> As of now we test before delidding. Starting with Skylake-X we will be testing after delidding.
> 
> We're still testing and validating clockspeeds, liquid metals, and motherboards. Asus or EVGA hasn't sent anything our way, not that I have ever asked. Last I heard mid July to August for the Apex.


would be interesting if they give you early access to boards if you ask since it would be more important than getting these boards into the hands of reviewers who scratch and sniff the boards and call it a day.


----------



## MightEMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> would be interesting if they give you early access to boards if you ask since it would be more important than getting these boards into the hands of reviewers who scratch and sniff the boards and call it a day.


You should definitely consider hitting up the board manufacturers. I'm sure they'd be all over the free PR if their boards ended up being the reference for all your binning. A couple free early motherboards is a drop in the bucket when it has the potential to sway an entire [niche] market of potential buyers.


----------



## ajolly

I keep refreshing this thread waiting for when I can hit the buy button....


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Don't these people understand you've got fiends to sell to? I'm itching man.
> 
> Will wait it out!


Hey man fall in line... ive been bugging him since January lolol.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

We should still be good for a Sunday launch, with more stock continually coming in through that week.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> We should still be good for a Sunday launch, with more stock continually coming in through that week.


Give us the scoop. We talking some time Sunday or Sunday 12am. I'd really love to catch an early 7820x but I kind like sleeping in on Sundays.


----------



## TZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> We should still be good for a Sunday launch, with more stock continually coming in through that week.


I already signed up to receive e-mail for the 7900X (delidded).
As soon as it's available, I'll buy the 5.2Ghz


----------



## aDyerSituation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TZero*
> 
> I already signed up to receive e-mail for the 7900X (delidded).
> As soon as it's available, I'll buy the 5.2Ghz


5.2 is probably pushing it


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TZero*
> 
> I already signed up to receive e-mail for the 7900X (delidded).
> As soon as it's available, I'll buy the 5.2Ghz


that's a good thing you want the 5.2GHz, less competition on the early bird 5.4GHz.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Give us the scoop. We talking some time Sunday or Sunday 12am. I'd really love to catch an early 7820x but I kind like sleeping in on Sundays.


Will likely be evening time.

I am having trouble with some of these X299 motherboards. I've bought a wide variety for this launch, and none of them are really handling the load of an overclocked 7900X as well as I'd expect. VRM temps through the roof and boards throttling.


----------



## Davila

What temps are you getting at idle and during benchmarks on the 7820X stock and overclocked?


----------



## Fuzzywinks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Will likely be evening time.
> 
> I am having trouble with some of these X299 motherboards. I've bought a wide variety for this launch, and none of them are really handling the load of an overclocked 7900X as well as I'd expect. VRM temps through the roof and boards throttling.


That's exactly the vibe I've been getting from some of the reviewers and extreme overclockers who have been playing with these chips. I believe Der8aur said something to the effect of "don't expect much OC performance from a board without 2 8-pins" and assumedly the more robust VRM heatsinks that usually come on those boards. He mentioned the 12v lines from the PSU were uncomfortably hot with a single 8-pin while overclocking a 7900X. I'm very curious to see how boards handle the higher power requirements and heat output of the 12-18 core models. Perhaps we'll be looking at a hard power delivery wall on those chips and much lower clocks accordingly.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Will likely be evening time.
> 
> I am having trouble with some of these X299 motherboards. I've bought a wide variety for this launch, and none of them are really handling the load of an overclocked 7900X as well as I'd expect. VRM temps through the roof and boards throttling.


Yeah, the VRM heatsinks look like decorations instead of anything useful.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Yeah, the VRM heatsinks look like decorations instead of anything useful.


You aren't lying about that. It's like mobo designers forgot fins where there for a reason.

We all like nice looking things, but, not at the total expense of function.


----------



## zornyan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Will likely be evening time.
> 
> I am having trouble with some of these X299 motherboards. I've bought a wide variety for this launch, and none of them are really handling the load of an overclocked 7900X as well as I'd expect. VRM temps through the roof and boards throttling.


would you be in a position to advise on a motherboard for a 7820x?

I'm looking at getting one from you, 5ghz binned (higher if possible!) but I'm not sure what board to get.

from the ones you've used, would the msi carbon, m7, asus strix be capable of handling a 7820x at 5ghz?


----------



## czin125

It might help with a fan behind the socket as some of the heat from the PCB would transfer to the CPU.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1408358/fan-behind-cpu-backplate/30

http://www.overclock.net/t/1408358/fan-behind-cpu-backplate/80


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> It might help with a fan behind the socket as some of the heat from the PCB would transfer to the CPU.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1408358/fan-behind-cpu-backplate/30
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1408358/fan-behind-cpu-backplate/80


You can't bin cpu's all rigged up and then expect customers to run their rigs all ghetto. Think about it man.


----------



## hodgempls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzywinks*
> 
> That's exactly the vibe I've been getting from some of the reviewers and extreme overclockers who have been playing with these chips. I believe Der8aur said something to the effect of "don't expect much OC performance from a board without 2 8-pins" and assumedly the more robust VRM heatsinks that usually come on those boards. He mentioned the 12v lines from the PSU were uncomfortably hot with a single 8-pin while overclocking a 7900X. I'm very curious to see how boards handle the higher power requirements and heat output of the 12-18 core models. Perhaps we'll be looking at a hard power delivery wall on those chips and much lower clocks accordingly.


This is why I decided to spend a little more and go with the Aurus gaming 7 model with the dual 8 pins. Plus Newegg Business had a $50 off coupon promo that made it a little more enticing.


----------



## hodgempls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> You can't bin cpu's all rigged up and then expect customers to run their rigs all ghetto. Think about it man.


Reminds me of when I had to zip tie the AIO cooler and fan to my Radeon r9 290 - looked like crap but it ran cool!


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hodgempls*
> 
> Reminds me of when I had to zip tie the AIO cooler and fan to my Radeon r9 290 - looked like crap but it ran cool!


We've all been there. There have been many times in the past my rig looked Frankenstein as hell.


----------



## hodgempls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> We've all been there. There have been many times in the past my rig looked Frankenstein as hell.


Hmm...The Frankenstein rig...lets start a new trend so manufacturers can charge more for it.


----------



## alliebrian9084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Will likely be evening time.
> 
> I am having trouble with some of these X299 motherboards. I've bought a wide variety for this launch, and none of them are really handling the load of an overclocked 7900X as well as I'd expect. VRM temps through the roof and boards throttling.


For overclocking a 7900X would a 8+4 pin cpu power delivery be sufficient or is an 8+8 pin needed based on the testing you have done.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I am having trouble with some of these X299 motherboards. I've bought a wide variety for this launch, and none of them are really handling the load of an overclocked 7900X as well as I'd expect. VRM temps through the roof and boards throttling.


What sort of airflow?

Board makers might have to consider actual heatsinks instead of decorative sculptures.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alliebrian9084*
> 
> For overclocking a 7900X would a 8+4 pin cpu power delivery be sufficient or is an 8+8 pin needed based on the testing you have done.


Pins are rated at ~8A each and you have six +12v pins with an 8+4 connector. That's 576w. However, to be really safe I'd assume 6A per pin, or 432w...still should be sufficient for a 7900X unless you have sub-ambient cooling on the CPU.


----------



## cerealkeller

I was hoping there would be an x299 equipped with a mono block at launch. I really wanted an ASrock OC Formula or the EVGA Dark board. But they're not even on sale yet. The Gigabyte Aurus Gaming 9 looks pretty sick. I may just hold off until Coffee Lake and see how gaming performance is with those if there aren't any boards I like.

As for mother board cooling, it's true. Stock mobo coolers are just chunks of aluminum these days. The last proper heat sink I've had personally was the Asus Striker II Extreme 790i Ultra. Of course it had a water block too now that I think of it. It was still epic though. The only time it really ran hot was with 3 graphics cards installed. 2 or less and the fan I rigged up to cool it was enough. I took a small funnel I got with some Koolance liquid coolant, attached it to 2 inch long section of 3/8 in tubing and modified a 40mm fan to fit in the top of the funnel. It blew air straight through the water block and kept it cool. Lol, that's Frankenstein for ya


----------



## hodgempls

New review on overclocking the 7900x with a custom loop:

https://youtu.be/inH278yCXvo


----------



## CrazyElf

This may be OT, but in 2018, I think that I may buy an X399 CPU, which I think is also worth binning. That will be after Zen+ comes out though.

It is looking though like Skylake X is drawing a lot of current and before delid, runs hot. Even after the delid, it still draws the current. I'm having serious doubts about how fast the 16 and 18 core CPUs will be able to overclock.



Even where cooling is not the bottleneck (ex: a very good custom loop), the sheer current draw is going to be a bottleneck. Cinebench isn't going to be as bad in current draw as say Linpack.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Will likely be evening time.
> 
> I am having trouble with some of these X299 motherboards. I've bought a wide variety for this launch, and none of them are really handling the load of an overclocked 7900X as well as I'd expect. VRM temps through the roof and boards throttling.


I think it may be worth getting one of those VRM blocks.


They are surely going to make these for X299. Either that or a full coverage block.

It's interesting that the new FIVR doesn't seem to be taking the load off the motherboard VRM as much as Haswell's FIVR implementation did.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> What sort of airflow?
> 
> Board makers might have to consider actual heatsinks instead of decorative sculptures.
> Pins are rated at ~8A each and you have six +12v pins with an 8+4 connector. That's 576w. However, to be really safe I'd assume 6A per pin, or 432w...still should be sufficient for a 7900X unless you have sub-ambient cooling on the CPU.


Yeah they need to be making boards with real heatsinks.



I just hope X399 isn't as bad. Current draw wise though, assuming 16 cores, it should be about 2x a Ryzen 1700, clock for clock so we pretty much know how it will perform.

It's one of my pet peeves. Form (Ex: LEDs) has taken precedent over function (good quality heatsinks and better VRMs).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Yeah, the VRM heatsinks look like decorations instead of anything useful.


See my thoughts above.

Another option might be for motherboard manufacturers to provide custom loop heatsinks.
 

Take Gigabyte for example: They do it on their Z270 flagship ... but not on the X299 flagship and it's the X299 CPUs that draw the current that need the cooling!


----------



## VSG

A fan directed at the VRM heatsinks will do the trick, as long as it's a half decent power delivery design on the motherboard. I would not recommend getting a custom loop in for him when binning so many CPUs.


----------



## SsXxX

i dont know if this has been asked before . . .

i do understand u do apply liquid metal tim after deliding, whats the expect lifespan of it? can I expect my delided cpu with liquid metal applied to live on for 5 years without needing to replace the liquid metal?

I have searched and found mixed opinions on this; some say liquid metal should have a lifespan as normal as the original TIM used by intel and some saying that thermal performance drops and u need to reapply at least once each year!

who to believe?


----------



## ACleverName

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> That is actually something we will be offering along with all the changes coming July 2nd.


GD it. Why are you so awesome??


----------



## Fuzzywinks

Very relevant to the discussion of X299 VRM and power delivery issues:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7BqAjC4ZCc

None of the current boards look to be truly capable overclocking the 10 core+ chips without running in to some sort of heat or power delivery wall before the processor itself does.

I realize from SL's perspective it doesn't make sense to use custom water cooling to test chips given the added time and complexity, plus the fact that many people who buy the chips don't run that sort of cooling themselves. However, given that several motherboard vendors have stated they intend to redesign their heatsinks on new boards within a month or two, rigging up water cooling just for the VRM area or building a custom cooling solution for them to test on now with the assumption that improved cooling will be available on retail boards in the future might not be an unreasonable idea.


----------



## zornyan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzywinks*
> 
> Very relevant to the discussion of X299 VRM and power delivery issues:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7BqAjC4ZCc
> 
> None of the current boards look to be truly capable overclocking the 10 core+ chips without running in to some sort of heat or power delivery wall before the processor itself does.
> 
> I realize from SL's perspective it doesn't make sense to use custom water cooling to test chips given the added time and complexity, plus the fact that many people who buy the chips don't run that sort of cooling themselves. However, given that several motherboard vendors have stated they intend to redesign their heatsinks on new boards within a month or two, rigging up water cooling just for the VRM area or building a custom cooling solution for them to test on now with the assumption that improved cooling will be available on retail boards in the future might not be an unreasonable idea.


from the cideo you don't even need to watercool the vrms. remove heatsink, aim a small fan at the vrms.

done,- 40c+ temp drops on the vrms.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzywinks*
> 
> Very relevant to the discussion of X299 VRM and power delivery issues:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7BqAjC4ZCc
> 
> None of the current boards look to be truly capable overclocking the 10 core+ chips without running in to some sort of heat or power delivery wall before the processor itself does.
> 
> I realize from SL's perspective it doesn't make sense to use custom water cooling to test chips given the added time and complexity, plus the fact that many people who buy the chips don't run that sort of cooling themselves. However, given that several motherboard vendors have stated they intend to redesign their heatsinks on new boards within a month or two, rigging up water cooling just for the VRM area or building a custom cooling solution for them to test on now with the assumption that improved cooling will be available on retail boards in the future might not be an unreasonable idea.


I know a lot of you are eager and have questions, we're working very hard on coming up with a viable testing strategy.

I agree with Der8auer here, it's surreal that these motherboards are behaving like this from every vendor. I did not expect to be in this spot at launch, not having a motherboard that I am really comfortable with.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I know a lot of you are eager and have questions, we're working very hard on coming up with a viable testing strategy.
> 
> I agree with Der8auer here, it's surreal that these motherboards are behaving like this from every vendor. I did not expect to be in this spot at launch, not having a motherboard that I am really comfortable with.


Well just do what you can and lets hope there are some motherboards in the pipes that have ACTUAL freaking heatsink and not just something that looks pretty.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I know a lot of you are eager and have questions, we're working very hard on coming up with a viable testing strategy.
> 
> I agree with Der8auer here, it's surreal that these motherboards are behaving like this from every vendor. I did not expect to be in this spot at launch, not having a motherboard that I am really comfortable with.


That Der8aurer video might be a bit misleading owing to the PSU he used actually, but the cause remains.


----------



## hodgempls

I have a Aurus gaming 7 arriving on Fri along with a 7900x - the $900 price was too good to pass up on the 7900x after coupon and cashback site for Newegg Business on launch day. I will post results on the VRMs.


----------



## aDyerSituation

Any plans to start delidding motherboards?


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> i dont know if this has been asked before . . .
> 
> i do understand u do apply liquid metal tim after deliding, whats the expect lifespan of it? can I expect my delided cpu with liquid metal applied to live on for 5 years without needing to replace the liquid metal?
> 
> I have searched and found mixed opinions on this; some say liquid metal should have a lifespan as normal as the original TIM used by intel and some saying that thermal performance drops and u need to reapply at least once each year!
> 
> who to believe?


can somebody help with this?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> can somebody help with this?


We've been selling delidded CPUs for 3 years now, and not a single customer has mentioned any temperature changes over time. There should be no reason to replace the liquid metal.


----------



## Davila

I'm gonna quickly ask this again, cause I didn't get a response.

Could you please tell me what temps are you getting at idle and during benchmarks on the 7820X stock and overclocked?


----------



## FlanK3r

Its logic, in real world 7900x is not 140W, but propably 160-170w. CPU vid is between 1.04-1.10v in average. Now u can know how much ampers this monsters need







...


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> I have searched and found mixed opinions on this; some say liquid metal should have a lifespan as normal as the original TIM used by intel and some saying that thermal performance drops and u need to reapply at least once each year!
> 
> who to believe?


Neither.

Done properly and it should last more than a year, but oxidation and eventual solidification of the liquid gallium is inevitable in the long term, and the Dow Corning TIM Intel uses can almost certainly last much longer.

Will you get 5 years out of it? Maybe.

Will you get 20 years out of it? I wouldn't bet on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zornyan*
> 
> from the cideo you don't even need to watercool the vrms. remove heatsink, aim a small fan at the vrms.
> 
> done,- 40c+ temp drops on the vrms.


Gives you an idea of how idiotic these contemporary "heatsink" designs are.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> Its logic, in real world 7900x is not 140W, but propably 160-170w. CPU vid is between 1.04-1.10v in average. Now u can know how much ampers this monsters need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's got a FIVR and the core VID is not the same as input voltage.

Input voltage is 1.8v nominal, probably closer to 1.9v load on an OCed part.


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Neither.
> 
> Done properly and it should last more than a year, but oxidation and eventual solidification of the liquid gallium is inevitable in the long term, and the Dow Corning TIM Intel uses can almost certainly last much longer.
> 
> Will you get 5 years out of it? Maybe.
> 
> Will you get 20 years out of it? I wouldn't bet on it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> We've been selling delidded CPUs for 3 years now, and not a single customer has mentioned any temperature changes over time. There should be no reason to replace the liquid metal.


thanks to both for the response, thing is im the kinda of build and forget type of guy and my usual upgrade cycle is 4-5 years; i mean as much as building and tinkering with my pc is fun and all but my main pc is built to be used and/or gamed-on and i don't like to miss with it much after finally building it, for as much as top performance and cooling efficiency is important but ease of use and the pc being maintenance-free is my first priority, hence that's why i will always prefer a closed loop aio over a custom cooling setup and that's why i wanted to make sure that having a delided cpu with liquid metal is gonna be as much maintenance-free as a stock cpu otherwise i would consider buying retail/undelided cpu and call it a day for the sake of longevity and not having to maintain/replace the liquid metal

again thanks for the response, i will keep searching and educating my self on the matter until i finally can take a decision, im hoping i will see more responses from people whom actually used liquid metal for a long period of time (few years) and can share their experience with us


----------



## czin125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> You can't bin cpu's all rigged up and then expect customers to run their rigs all ghetto. Think about it man.


But there was one person getting an extra +100/200 out of the 3930K with vrm cooling.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hodgempls*
> 
> New review on overclocking the 7900x with a custom loop:
> 
> https://youtu.be/inH278yCXvo


Not bad, 4.7GHz 10core/20threads maxing at 74C and NOT even delidded. I'd imagine a delid and repaste with a liquid metal might reduce around another 10C.


----------



## digitalrelic

Is the 7820X also being hindered by these motherboard issues? Or is it only 10+ core CPUs?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalrelic*
> 
> Is the 7820X also being hindered by these motherboard issues? Or is it only 10+ core CPUs?


The issues highlighted in the video are insufficient EPS power cable for the CPU and insufficient surface area for VRM cooling for overclocking Skylake-X -- he didn't mention any specific SKU. "300 watt through an 8-pin connector is not gonna work [for current motherboards]..."


----------



## zornyan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> The issues highlighted in the video are insufficient EPS power cable for the CPU and insufficient surface area for VRM cooling for overclocking Skylake-X -- he didn't mention any specific SKU. "300 watt through an 8-pin connector is not gonna work [for current motherboards]..."


doesn't seem like a vrm issue, it seems der8auer is having problems in general other testers cant.

https://m.facebook.com/tinytomlogan/photos/a.199509330089988.47891.188125641228357/1707642909276615/?type=3&theater

tinytomlogan having much lower temps tgan der8auer reporting.


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Not bad, 4.7GHz 10core/20threads maxing at 74C and NOT even delidded. I'd imagine a delid and repaste with a liquid metal might reduce around another 10C.


74C with aida64 isn't something to be proud of tbh, aida64 is very light on temps compared to linX and prime95, take my 5930k overclocked to 4.4ghz v1.282 for example, temps barely reach 59-60C on the hottest core while stress testing with aida64, around 70-75C after 8 hours of asus realbench, but it skyrockets up to 85C when testing with linX for as little as 30mins,be informed im using a corsair h115i push/pull fans and great airflow on my corsair 650d over here.

I'm not saying the new 10 core i9 isn't great and all but there is no denying that the new intel HEDT is HOT and power hungry, and its high temps seems to be the greatest hindrance to higher clocks as it has been already proven that having lower temps whether by deliding; using high end custom loops or maybe both u seem to get higher clocks

oh god if intel wasn't so stubborn on insisting on not soldering those cpu's and using the crappy tim this would have been the best HEDT to date period.


----------



## cerealkeller

People are seeing 400+ watts on the 7900x at 1.25v around 4.7 GHz, which is in incredible for a 10c/20t CPU. I'm curious how much wattage it would draw at 1.35 to 1.4v? I'm definitely gonna have to upgrade my radiator. I didn't think I would ever have to, but with that kind of juice I'm gonna need a 480mm. Probably just buy another Alphacool Nexxus Monsta 480. The only thing that sucks about a giant 480mm rad is also buying decent fans for it.
I currently have a really good 240mm with really good fans, but I'm actually concerned it won't be up to the job.
Of course I'm gonna have to get a board with a water block or this won't work out.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cerealkeller*
> 
> People are seeing 400+ watts on the 7900x at 1.25v around 4.7 GHz, which is in incredible for a 10c/20t CPU. I'm curious how much wattage it would draw at 1.35 to 1.4v? I'm definitely gonna have to upgrade my radiator. I didn't think I would ever have to, but with that kind of juice I'm gonna need a 480mm. Probably just buy another Alphacool Nexxus Monsta 480. The only thing that sucks about a giant 480mm rad is also buying decent fans for it.
> I currently have a really good 240mm with really good fans, but I'm actually concerned it won't be up to the job.
> Of course I'm gonna have to get a board with a water block or this won't work out.


That's system power draw. The CPU would be about 250-300 W depending on the OC and Vcore, and "just" 150-170 W at stock settings including boost and Turbo Boost 3.0. The CPU is fairly efficient at stock settings, and then goes nuts after that.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I know a lot of you are eager and have questions, we're working very hard on coming up with a viable testing strategy.
> 
> I agree with Der8auer here, it's surreal that these motherboards are behaving like this from every vendor. I did not expect to be in this spot at launch, not having a motherboard that I am really comfortable with.


Whatever you do please don't rush/halfass the delidding and Binning, I plan to buy a 7900x and 7980xe (if the clocks are good) CPU with CLU from you, would hate to get one that didn't get the normal SL TLC. I know you have a Sunday launch but would rather have a next Sunday launch to get a carefully prepared CPU. I have not liquid cooled motherboard VRMs before but this rounds looks to call for it.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> But there was one person getting an extra +100/200 out of the 3930K with vrm cooling.


I'm not saying it wouldn't be better. I'm saying you can't expect people buying your delided chips to rig up fans for direct cooling. This is why they can't bin them with a setup like this. It would come back and bite them in the butt when people start having a lot of issues getting the advertised clocks.

I know I'm not zip-tying fans to my vrm. I can't be the only person not willing to do this. Hell, want to get some real cooling open the side of your case and point a large box fan directly on it. That'll keep them temps down. Though, I'm not doing that also. lol.


----------



## ManyThreads

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalrelic*
> 
> Is the 7820X also being hindered by these motherboard issues? Or is it only 10+ core CPUs?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davila*
> 
> I'm gonna quickly ask this again, cause I didn't get a response.
> 
> Could you please tell me what temps are you getting at idle and during benchmarks on the 7820X stock and overclocked?


I would really like to know the answers to both these questions as well.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

The VRM situation is less than ideal, but far from unusable. Skylake-X is just drawing more power than Broadwell-E.

All these boards are perfectly usable with a modest overclock, it's when you push up towards the maximum overclock things get toasty. Air flow over VRM heatsinks helps this, the open test benches we use are just less than ideal.

The lower the core count, the less of a problem this is.

We haven't done any testing at stock clocks, more information on overclocking results/temperatures will come later.


----------



## zornyan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> The VRM situation is less than ideal, but far from unusable. Skylake-X is just drawing more power than Broadwell-E.
> 
> All these boards are perfectly usable with a modest overclock, it's when you push up towards the maximum overclock things get toasty. Air flow over VRM heatsinks helps this, the open test benches we use are just less than ideal.
> 
> The lower the core count, the less of a problem this is.
> 
> We haven't done any testing at stock clocks, more information on overclocking results/temperatures will come later.


sorry to bug you but.

could you give me a quick yes/no.

Will a strix or msi carbon/m7 be fine for 5ghz on the 7820x? that's the chip i want from you but need to order my board asap.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zornyan*
> 
> sorry to bug you but.
> 
> could you give me a quick yes/no.
> 
> Will a strix or msi carbon/m7 be fine for 5ghz on the 7820x? that's the chip i want from you but need to order my board asap.


The issue isn't as dire as everyone is making it out to be. I wouldn't have mentioned my own issues if I had known der8auer was going to make a video on it.

We have aimed the exhaust of our AIOs at the VRMs, and it has taken care of the throttling for now.

Get the motherboard with the features you like.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> The issue isn't as dire as everyone is making it out to be. I wouldn't have mentioned my own issues if I had known der8auer was going to make a video on it.
> 
> We have aimed the exhaust of our AIOs at the VRMs, and it has taken care of the throttling for now.
> 
> Get the motherboard with the features you like.


This is a moot point if we liquid cool the VRMs on any board so it would be for a motherboard with features that I like that a company is making VRM blocks for. I would need this because I run 24x7 with max OC.


----------



## zornyan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> The issue isn't as dire as everyone is making it out to be. I wouldn't have mentioned my own issues if I had known der8auer was going to make a video on it.
> 
> We have aimed the exhaust of our AIOs at the VRMs, and it has taken care of the throttling for now.
> 
> Get the motherboard with the features you like.


thanks for the response mate, mind if I ask what kind of delivery times you have to the UK? basically if I order Sunday what day should I roughly expect delivery?


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> The VRM situation is less than ideal, but far from unusable. Skylake-X is just drawing more power than Broadwell-E.
> 
> All these boards are perfectly usable with a modest overclock, it's when you push up towards the maximum overclock things get toasty. Air flow over VRM heatsinks helps this, the open test benches we use are just less than ideal.
> 
> The lower the core count, the less of a problem this is.
> 
> We haven't done any testing at stock clocks, more information on overclocking results/temperatures will come later.


so if less core is less problem then more is more trouble, u can only imagine how well will the 18core ones do with the current boards, so much for a platform that is supposed to be scalable and easily upgradable

in any case i will be waiting for the rampage 6 extreme or apex and i guess those will he fine and my cpu of choice will be either the octa or the 10 core


----------



## Mysticial

@Silicon Lottery

It's me whom you emailed about the y-cruncher AVX512 earlier. If you want something to play with now that's already tuned for Skylake X AVX512, check out my FLOPs benchmark here: https://github.com/Mysticial/Flops/tree/master/version3/binaries-windows

It's the same benchmark that found the Ryzen FMA bug.

But I'd only consider it a light to moderate AVX512 stress-test since it's CPU only and doesn't stress any of the caches or memory controllers. And the only way to get the maximum heat output is to stress everything at once. y-cruncher with AVX512 may or may not be able to do this. I'll find out over the weekend assuming my motherboard arrives on time.


----------



## Artah

What time and time zone is the launch on July 2nd?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> What time and time zone is the launch on July 2nd?


There is not set time. All we know is July 2nd likely evening. They're in Texas which is Central time. No specific time has been given.

*I'm still in for a delided 7820x.


----------



## Captain4W

I literally just bought an i9 but I'm taking it back and waiting for your binned delidded chip.


----------



## SuperZan

SL is always great, but for this range in particular I think they're a must for enthusiasts. You're going to want that delid and they're standing behind it for 12 months which is far better than you'll get from retail.


----------



## Captain4W

I agree.


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> SL is always great, but for this range in particular I think they're a must for enthusiasts. You're going to want that delid and they're standing behind it for 12 months which is far better than you'll get from retail.


yeah its nice to see those guys stand behind their delided chips


----------



## GXTCHA

7820x or 7900x here I come!


----------



## TheRedViper

So, at what time are they going to be available tomorrow? Central time?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

There's a good chance we're not going to be ready by tomorrow evening, it's taking longer than anticipated. I'll let everyone know here the time they'll be going live a few hours before they go up on the site.


----------



## Mysticial

If I had to guess, the thermals on Skylake X are a hella lot more complicated than I had imagined - especially once you factor in the AVX512 and multiple ways that the CPU can throttle for various reasons.

One of my 7900X's "preferred cores" is actually not stable at stock settings (4.5 GHz) under a single-threaded AVX512 test. And the BIOS is apparently not applying any AVX or AVX512 offset by default. I'm tempted to point the finger at the motherboard/BIOS rather than the CPU itself.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticial*
> 
> One of my 7900X's "preferred cores" is actually not stable at stock settings (4.5 GHz) under a single-threaded AVX512 test. And the BIOS is apparently not applying any AVX or AVX512 offset by default. I'm tempted to point the finger at the motherboard/BIOS rather than the CPU itself.


There should be both AVX and AVX-512 offsets. I'd have to check again to be sure, but spec for the 'preferred core' on a 7900X in AVX 512 should be something like 4.1-4.2GHz.


----------



## Mysticial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> There should be both AVX and AVX-512 offsets. I'd have to check again to be sure, but spec for the 'preferred core' on a 7900X in AVX 512 should be something like 4.1-4.2GHz.


I have my system setup with a 7900X and an AORUS Gaming 7. It has options for both AVX and AVX512 offsets. When I leave them both on auto, there appears to be no clock down at all when I run AVX and AVX512-intensive tasks. Which implies that the default offsets for both is zero.

The (stock) turbo specs are:

4.5 GHz for 1 or 2 cores.
4.1 GHz for 3 - 4 cores.
4.0 GHz for 5 - 10 cores.
Furthermore, all cores have a maximum turbo of 4.3 GHz. But the two "preferred cores" are allowed to reach 4.5 GHz. There's a BIOS option that notifies the operating system which two are the "preferred cores". And it's up to the OS to schedule single/dual-threaded tasks on them when the other cores are empty. The latest updated Windows 10 seems to already have this feature as I see it pinning threads to the two "preferred cores".

On the topic of clock down and throttling, there appears to be an "AVX512 throttle" when the TDP is exceeded. No reviewers have noticed this yet since there are no AVX512 benchmarks available yet.


----------



## WeirdBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> There's a good chance we're not going to be ready by tomorrow evening, it's taking longer than anticipated. I'll let everyone know here the time they'll be going live a few hours before they go up on the site.


That's a bummer. Can you tell us what you've achieved so far in terms of clock distribution, temps, voltage...? Just to make us even more eager to put our hands on these chips


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdBob*
> 
> That's a bummer. Can you tell us what you've achieved so far in terms of clock distribution, temps, voltage...? Just to make us even more eager to put our hands on these chips


Range is about 4.5-4.9/4.6-5.0 depending on voltage used 1.25-1.35V.

The issue we're struggling with is voltage used. We were wanting to move to a single voltage for all bins instead of the staggered voltages we use now. The problem we're facing is that some chips can only handle 1.25V, while other rare ones can handle even 1.4V without issue. To test at 1.25V wouldn't show the value in those that are able to clock higher with the extra voltage. Testing at 1.35V or so can't be done on a lot of samples.

Temperatures also vary greatly from processor to processor. Delidding brings temperatures down around 10-25C or so, depending on how bad the original tim job was. Typical range of 75 C to 95C after delidding at 1.25V in a maxed non-AVX load (240mm AIO). There are definitely cooler and warmer outliers. Just like the 8 core+ Haswell-E/Broadwell+E chips, temperatures vary a lot between cores. There can be up to a 20C delta or so between the coolest and warmest core.

The 10 core chips, at least of the batches we have been testing, are actually running cooler and drawing less power on a per core level on average than the 6 and 8 core chips. I think this is primarily Intel binning at hand here, trying to stay under that same TDP at the 10 core level. This is different from Broadwell-E, where all the 10 core chips were all warmer/more power than their lower core counterparts.

Hopefully this can tie you guys over a few more days and help understand the delay while we try to nail down the best route to go.


----------



## kdotdasg

Thank you very much for the update.

We will keep holding out.

Hopefully you have enough to cover us on the 7900x soon as you release, I know you mentioned you didn't receive all your products!!














.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WeirdBob*
> 
> That's a bummer. Can you tell us what you've achieved so far in terms of clock distribution, temps, voltage...? Just to make us even more eager to put our hands on these chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Range is about 4.5-4.9/4.6-5.0 depending on voltage used 1.25-1.35V.
> 
> The issue we're struggling with is voltage used. We were wanting to move to a single voltage for all bins instead of the staggered voltages we use now. The problem we're facing is that some chips can only handle 1.25V, while other rare ones can handle even 1.4V without issue. To test at 1.25V wouldn't show the value in those that are able to clock higher with the extra voltage. Testing at 1.35V or so can't be done on a lot of samples.
> 
> Temperatures also vary greatly from processor to processor. Delidding brings temperatures down around 10-25C or so, depending on how bad the original tim job was. Typical range of 75 C to 95C after delidding at 1.25V in a maxed non-AVX load (240mm AIO). There are definitely cooler and warmer outliers. Just like the 8 core+ Haswell-E/Broadwell+E chips, temperatures vary a lot between cores. There can be up to a 20C delta or so between the coolest and warmest core.
> 
> The 10 core chips, at least of the batches we have been testing, are actually running cooler and drawing less power on a per core level on average than the 6 and 8 core chips. I think this is primarily Intel binning at hand here, trying to stay under that same TDP at the 10 core level. This is different from Broadwell-E, where all the 10 core chips were all warmer/more power than their lower core counterparts.
> 
> Hopefully this can tie you guys over a few more days and help understand the delay while we try to nail down the best route to go.
Click to expand...

wouldn't it be easier to lower the voltage say 1.15v or even less + AVX and go for the highest clock ?..I think you need to use same voltage in order to bin properly if not then go all out for highest freq. with same cooling solution ..just my 2c
Edit; Thanks for the info and your work


----------



## WeirdBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Typical range of 75 C to 95C after delidding at 1.25V in a maxed non-AVX load (240mm AIO)


That's hotter than I expected after deliding.
Keep up the good work and thanks for the info!


----------



## SsXxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdBob*
> 
> That's hotter than I expected after deliding.
> Keep up the good work and thanks for the info!


indeed!

my 5930k is [email protected] max temp on hottest core is less than 85c and that is after 30mins on AVX (LinX problem size 14gb), and below 75c after 8 hours asus realbench, hell it barely touches low-60c when doing aida64

im using corsair h115i push/pull and room temp 22/23c


----------



## cerealkeller

Would you be willing to share the price you're asking for your highest binned 7900x?


----------



## cevkiv

75 to 95 centigrade on air, right? Can you give any idea of what those temps might be like on water? I've got a Corsair H110I, and haven't really done anything related to overclocking since before 1GHz clockspeeds were a thing. The idea of a processor running that hot for prolonged periods frightens me.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cevkiv*
> 
> 75 to 95 centigrade on air, right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Typical range of 75 C to 95C after delidding at 1.25V in a maxed non-AVX load (*240mm AIO*).


That's on water, not a custom loop but an AIO.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Range is about 4.5-4.9/4.6-5.0 depending on voltage used 1.25-1.35V.
> 
> The issue we're struggling with is voltage used. We were wanting to move to a single voltage for all bins instead of the staggered voltages we use now. The problem we're facing is that some chips can only handle 1.25V, while other rare ones can handle even 1.4V without issue. To test at 1.25V wouldn't show the value in those that are able to clock higher with the extra voltage. Testing at 1.35V or so can't be done on a lot of samples.
> 
> Temperatures also vary greatly from processor to processor. Delidding brings temperatures down around 10-25C or so, depending on how bad the original tim job was. Typical range of 75 C to 95C after delidding at 1.25V in a maxed non-AVX load (240mm AIO). There are definitely cooler and warmer outliers. Just like the 8 core+ Haswell-E/Broadwell+E chips, temperatures vary a lot between cores. There can be up to a 20C delta or so between the coolest and warmest core.
> 
> The 10 core chips, at least of the batches we have been testing, are actually running cooler and drawing less power on a per core level on average than the 6 and 8 core chips. I think this is primarily Intel binning at hand here, trying to stay under that same TDP at the 10 core level. This is different from Broadwell-E, where all the 10 core chips were all warmer/more power than their lower core counterparts.
> 
> Hopefully this can tie you guys over a few more days and help understand the delay while we try to nail down the best route to go.


Since every part has it's own average leakage, which is where the default VID, as well as the range likely to be usable, come from, perhaps it would be best to do all the binning around a certain level of clock speed vs. cooling, rather than vs. voltage?

Sticking to one single voltage makes the high leakage parts look artificially good. They do tend to go furthest on the least voltage, but they are often so hard to cool that the practical clock limits can be lower.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

These will be going up on site tomorrow (7/4) at 5:30PM CST.


----------



## TheRedViper

Can I have a 7900x 5.0GHz now?


----------



## kdotdasg

Trying to work out CST time vs Australia.

We're +8. Is CST -6 or -5?


----------



## alliebrian9084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdotdasg*
> 
> Trying to work out CST time vs Australia.
> 
> We're +8. Is CST -6 or -5?


CST is GMT -5


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdotdasg*
> 
> Trying to work out CST time vs Australia.
> 
> We're +8. Is CST -6 or -5?


CST is -6, -5 is EST


----------



## kdotdasg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> CST is -6, -5 is EST


I chucked Houston into my phone since that's closest to silicon lottery however it appears that's 1 hour ahead of -6.

Thank you.


----------



## alliebrian9084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> CST is -6, -5 is EST


During daylight savings time EST is -4 and CST is -5. If your phone does not account for dst then it will not give you the correct time.


----------



## kdotdasg

So is CST currently in daylight savings or?


----------



## alliebrian9084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdotdasg*
> 
> So is CST currently in daylight savings or?


Yes Daylight savings time is currently being observed.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

10:30PM GMT/UTC. Basically 25 minutes from this time tomorrow.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Trying to answer some questions that haven't been answered:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalrelic*
> 
> Is the 7820X also being hindered by these motherboard issues? Or is it only 10+ core CPUs?


The motherboard problem isn't much of an issue if there's any airflow nearby. Just make sure you grab a board with 8 pin+ 4 pin power connectors for the CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Whatever you do please don't rush/halfass the delidding and Binning, I plan to buy a 7900x and 7980xe (if the clocks are good) CPU with CLU from you, would hate to get one that didn't get the normal SL TLC. I know you have a Sunday launch but would rather have a next Sunday launch to get a carefully prepared CPU. I have not liquid cooled motherboard VRMs before but this rounds looks to call for it.


TLC is our bread and butter- we won't ship unless we're confident.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zornyan*
> 
> thanks for the response mate, mind if I ask what kind of delivery times you have to the UK? basically if I order Sunday what day should I roughly expect delivery?


https://siliconlottery.com/pages/shipping
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> so if less core is less problem then more is more trouble, u can only imagine how well will the 18core ones do with the current boards, so much for a platform that is supposed to be scalable and easily upgradable
> 
> in any case i will be waiting for the rampage 6 extreme or apex and i guess those will he fine and my cpu of choice will be either the octa or the 10 core


I would wait for some of the newer boards coming out in the next few months if you're really wanting push a 7980XE hard. The R6E and Apex are both very promising boards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticial*
> 
> If I had to guess, the thermals on Skylake X are a hella lot more complicated than I had imagined - especially once you factor in the AVX512 and multiple ways that the CPU can throttle for various reasons.
> 
> One of my 7900X's "preferred cores" is actually not stable at stock settings (4.5 GHz) under a single-threaded AVX512 test. And the BIOS is apparently not applying any AVX or AVX512 offset by default. I'm tempted to point the finger at the motherboard/BIOS rather than the CPU itself.


The thermals are part of the issue that was holding us up. Some 7900Xs throttle at 1.05V before delidding under a full AVX512 load (just look at the latest Intel linpack). Without being able to set different voltages along with the AVX/AVX512 offsets, it's hard to push the non-AVX frequency on these chips without hitting a voltage that will cause AVX-512 to throttle. As I mentioned in our emails, I've had frequency/power throttling issues with Gigabyte boards with or without AVX. I think it's just an early bios thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> wouldn't it be easier to lower the voltage say 1.15v or even less + AVX and go for the highest clock ?..I think you need to use same voltage in order to bin properly if not then go all out for highest freq. with same cooling solution ..just my 2c
> Edit; Thanks for the info and your work


As above, the lower the voltage we use to test with, the lower we will be able to advertise non-AVX clocks. It gets pretty extreme, so we have to find a balance between the two.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdBob*
> 
> That's hotter than I expected after deliding.
> Keep up the good work and thanks for the info!


These are not low temperature CPUs. Kaby lake(14nm+) was a fireball itself compared to Skylake(14nm), and these are multiple 14nm+ cores all crammed up next to each other.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cerealkeller*
> 
> Would you be willing to share the price you're asking for your highest binned 7900x?


Pricing will be available tomorrow at launch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Since every part has it's own average leakage, which is where the default VID, as well as the range likely to be usable, come from, perhaps it would be best to do all the binning around a certain level of clock speed vs. cooling, rather than vs. voltage?
> 
> Sticking to one single voltage makes the high leakage parts look artificially good. They do tend to go furthest on the least voltage, but they are often so hard to cool that the practical clock limits can be lower.


This is a problem we were faced with. Things get really messy the more variables we have, and we were trying to reduce variables starting with this launch to make things simpler. We have settled with a compromise between testing with a high and low voltage, to where the low leakage parts almost meet the high leakage parts in the middle.


----------



## Captain4W

Are the "just de-lidded" chips the binned chips that don't make the cut?


----------



## Rammler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain4W*
> 
> Are the "just de-lidded" chips the binned chips that don't make the cut?


yeah thats what i am thinking about too.
are the normal delidded chips the ones with bad oc potential?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain4W*
> 
> Are the "just de-lidded" chips the binned chips that don't make the cut?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammler*
> 
> yeah thats what i am thinking about too.
> are the normal delidded chips the ones with bad oc potential?


We only sell binned chips, the listings up now are just placeholders.

Just the 7800Xs and 7820Xs will be going up tonight.

We have to re-validate our 7900Xs- these motherboards have been doing some additional throttling in the background without me even noticing. This has been a pretty painful launch trying to get everything working right. The Asus boards have been giving me the least trouble so far, and will be what we will use for validation from this point on for now.

Also, for those who haven't seen it yet: http://www.overclock.net/t/1633654/changes-coming-to-silicon-lottery


----------



## Rammler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> We only sell binned chips, the listings up now are just placeholders.
> 
> Just the 7800Xs and 7820Xs will be going up tonight.
> 
> We have to re-validate our 7900Xs- these motherboards have been doing some additional throttling in the background without me even noticing. This has been a pretty painful launch trying to get everything working right. The Asus boards have been giving me the least trouble so far, and will be what we will use for validation from this point on for now.
> 
> Also, for those who haven't seen it yet: http://www.overclock.net/t/1633654/changes-coming-to-silicon-lottery


so you recommend Asus boards like x299 deluxe for running 7900x?


----------



## mikailmohammed

I wanna get a 7800x. I will be lurking waiting for one lol.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammler*
> 
> so you recommend Asus boards like x299 deluxe for running 7900x?


Honestly for the 7900X, I'd recommend waiting a couple months for new X299 boards coming out which should hopefully do better with high workloads.

Otherwise, all Asus X299 boards I've tested (strix, deluxe, X299-A) behave pretty close to each other.


----------



## Rammler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Honestly for the 7900X, I'd recommend waiting a couple months for new X299 boards coming out which should hopefully do better with high workloads.
> 
> Otherwise, all Asus X299 boards I've tested (strix, deluxe, X299-A) behave pretty close to each other.


is it cause of the vrm issue "der 8auer" talked about? high temps like 100 degree on the vrms on full workload?
or do you mean something else?
so are the boards completly useless on full work load?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammler*
> 
> is it cause of the vrm issue "der 8auer" talked about? high temps like 100 degree on the vrms on full workload?
> or do you mean something else?
> so are the boards completly useless on full work load?


They are far from useless. If you lock yourself in at 1.1V, you won't have any problems or throttling anywhere, and can still get decent overclocks. The problems only arise when trying to eat more of the headroom available on the architecture, power consumption goes through the roof.


----------



## Rammler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> They are far from useless. If you lock yourself in at 1.1V, you won't have any problems or throttling anywhere, and can still get decent overclocks. The problems only arise when trying to eat more of the headroom available on the architecture, power consumption goes through the roof.


did u experience throtteling because of overheated vrms on the board?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammler*
> 
> did u experience throtteling because of overheated vrms on the board?


Probably, but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Probably, but I'm not entirely sure.


So there wont be any 7900x tonight? Its the only missing part so I can assemble my new build, feelsbadman


----------



## alliebrian9084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> We only sell binned chips, the listings up now are just placeholders.
> 
> Just the 7800Xs and 7820Xs will be going up tonight.
> 
> We have to re-validate our 7900Xs- these motherboards have been doing some additional throttling in the background without me even noticing. This has been a pretty painful launch trying to get everything working right. The Asus boards have been giving me the least trouble so far, and will be what we will use for validation from this point on for now.
> 
> Also, for those who haven't seen it yet: http://www.overclock.net/t/1633654/changes-coming-to-silicon-lottery


Will the 7900x's be going up at 0530 pm CST on the 6th or a different time?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alliebrian9084*
> 
> Will the 7900x's be going up at 0530 pm CST on the 6th or a different time?


They'll be going up as quickly as I can. I'll post a time when I have it.


----------



## kdotdasg

Bugger I set my alarm to get up early for a 7900X














.

Guess will have to wait







, can you post when they will be live closer to the date so us Aussies can be awake.

Thank you.


----------



## pantsaregood

From the looks of it, I'm guessing there are no plans for a 5.0 GHz bin of the 7820X?


----------



## hodgempls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsaregood*
> 
> From the looks of it, I'm guessing there are no plans for a 5.0 GHz bin of the 7820X?


I think this is more of a function of the ability/quality of the chips they get in. If they are able to push a 7820x to 5.0 stable, I imagine they will post it as such.


----------



## MunneY

Any tips on delidding on of the 7900x? I have 2 cores that are far warmer than the others...


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsaregood*
> 
> From the looks of it, I'm guessing there are no plans for a 5.0 GHz bin of the 7820X?


If we find them, we'll sell them. If you have the cooling/VRM headroom, you can try to take one of those 4.9s up to 1.35V to reach that 5GHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hodgempls*
> 
> I think this is more of a function of the ability/quality of the chips they get in. If they are able to push a 7820x to 5.0 stable, I imagine they will post it as such.


Exactly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Any tips on delidding on of the 7900x? I have 2 cores that are far warmer than the others...


Wait for delidding tools to become available, and even then be as careful as you possibly can cleaning it up. Those components under the IHS are extremely delicate.

Those same two cores will likely be just as warmer than the others after delidding, it's just the nature of the processor.


----------



## smokeycpu

you mentioned that "some of the rarer ones can go to 1.4v"....

as regards 7820x, most seem stable/tested at 1.25v.....

so for example the one that is rated at 4.9...do you know that chip could take more voltage?

put another way, are all the 7820x chips only tested at 1.25v?...and if so is it a safe assumption that the higher rated chip (ie. the 4.9) could take more voltage? or are there other factors, and not quite that simple ?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> If we find them, we'll sell them. If you have the cooling/VRM headroom, you can try to take one of those 4.9s up to 1.35V to reach that 5GHz.
> Exactly.
> Wait for delidding tools to become available, and even then be as careful as you possibly can cleaning it up. Those components under the IHS are extremely delicate.
> 
> Those same two cores will likely be just as warmer than the others after delidding, it's just the nature of the processor.


Yeah but there is about a 25c difference from hottest to coldest cores. I know they will always be hotter, but I know that I can bring them down to a more reasonable level if I do delid it.

I'm realbench and Aida64 stable for over an hour at 4.8 with 1.25v, so if I can reign those 2 cores in I can push on more than likely


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smokeycpu*
> 
> you mentioned that "some of the rarer ones can go to 1.4v"....
> 
> as regards 7820x, most seem stable/tested at 1.25v.....
> 
> so for example the one that is rated at 4.9...do you know that chip could take more voltage?
> 
> put another way, are all the 7820x chips only tested at 1.25v?...and if so is it a safe assumption that the higher rated chip (ie. the 4.9) could take more voltage? or are there other factors, and not quite that simple ?


I was playing with Cinebench when I made that statement- when you move to stress tests they fall closer in line with each other when the raw voltage limits come into play. You're going to need exotic cooling on the motherboard and processor to be able to handle a long term 1.4V load. 1.25V is a realistic 24/7 limit for the 8 core CPUs.


----------



## vabellabel

Do i need custom water cooling for the overclocked i9s? Or will aio like the corsair h115 do just fine?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tzangetsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Any tips on delidding on of the 7900x? I have 2 cores that are far warmer than the others...


Der8auer's tool will be available on 8/30/17 it seems.
https://www.caseking.de/en/der8auer-delid-die-mate-x-fsd8-020.html


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I was playing with Cinebench when I made that statement- when you move to stress tests they fall closer in line with each other when the raw voltage limits come into play. You're going to need exotic cooling on the motherboard and processor to be able to handle a long term 1.4V load. 1.25V is a realistic 24/7 limit for the 8 core CPUs.


are you able to do 1.4v and temps are lower when the load is not that bad? I bought a temp board asus prime delux to test a 5GHz but it sounds like that's not going to be enough for the 10 core unless I remove the vrm fakesinks and blow air on it..


----------



## voidpointer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzangetsu*
> 
> Der8auer's tool will be available on 8/30/17 it seems.
> https://www.caseking.de/en/der8auer-delid-die-mate-x-fsd8-020.html


There isn't a final release date yet. He just picked a pessimistic date (Source: der8auer)


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabellabel*
> 
> Do i need custom water cooling for the overclocked i9s? Or will aio like the corsair h115 do just fine?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am quite effectively cooling a 7820x with a H115i at 4.7GHz with 1.235v...and it isn't delidded. I would think it would be sufficient for a delidded 7900x.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1632870/skylake-x-kaby-lake-x-combined-discussion/380#post_26202535

That being said...when are you guys going to start delidding for $$$$...


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabellabel*
> 
> Do i need custom water cooling for the overclocked i9s? Or will aio like the corsair h115 do just fine?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


360mm of rad space is what we're going to recommend for the i9s. If you aren't going to do any long encoding sessions at high overclocks, an H115 will work.


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> 360mm of rad space is what we're going to recommend for the i9s. If you aren't going to do any long encoding sessions at high overclocks, an H115 will work.


Which motherboard currently available would you recommend for the 7900x at 5Ghz if possible? I know you would probably recommend the Apex, which I would like to, but its gonna be out in more than a month so I can't really wait that long.

Il have (3x360mm) of custom loop rad space


----------



## SoulTide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> Which motherboard currently available would you recommend for the 7900x at 5Ghz if possible? I know you would probably recommend the Apex, which I would like to, but its gonna be out in more than a month so I can't really wait that long.
> 
> Il have (3x360mm) of custom loop rad space


There's a QVL up on their site now if you want to see what they are validating against. You probably aren't going to get a 7900x stable at 5ghz based on what SL and others have said.


----------



## alliebrian9084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> Which motherboard currently available would you recommend for the 7900x at 5Ghz if possible? I know you would probably recommend the Apex, which I would like to, but its gonna be out in more than a month so I can't really wait that long.
> 
> Il have (3x360mm) of custom loop rad space


If you don't want to wait for the RE6 or Apex to come out, I would go with the prime deluxe and get a EK monoblock to watercool the VRM. I have email EK to see if the Asus X99 monoblock will fit the x299 board. They are still validating compatiblity with Asus.


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alliebrian9084*
> 
> If you don't want to wait for the RE6 or Apex to come out, I would go with the prime deluxe and get a EK monoblock to watercool the VRM. I have email EK to see if the Asus X99 monoblock will fit the x299 board. They are still validating compatiblity with Asus.


Yeah probably what il have to do


----------



## kdotdasg

Question:

Did all the chips make at least 4.6ghz as in did you have to return any?

Curious







.


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alliebrian9084*
> 
> If you don't want to wait for the RE6 or Apex to come out, I would go with the prime deluxe and get a EK monoblock to watercool the VRM. I have email EK to see if the Asus X99 monoblock will fit the x299 board. They are still validating compatiblity with Asus.


Just contacted EK and they confirmed that the X99 VRM coolers arent compatible with X299 but that theyre working on some VRM coolers for certain X299 mobos


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> Just contacted EK and they confirmed that the X99 VRM coolers arent compatible with X299 but that theyre working on some VRM coolers for certain X299 mobos


certain motherboards? like which certain ones?


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> certain motherboards? like which certain ones?


They didn't specify, but knowing EK they're probably going to do blocks for Asus


----------



## unityole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I was playing with Cinebench when I made that statement- when you move to stress tests they fall closer in line with each other when the raw voltage limits come into play. You're going to need exotic cooling on the motherboard and processor to be able to handle a long term 1.4V load. 1.25V is a realistic 24/7 limit for the 8 core CPUs.


i look at the website you guys mentioning:

-3 AVX Offset
-5 AVX512 Offset

what do they mean? -500 mhz?


----------



## alliebrian9084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> Just contacted EK and they confirmed that the X99 VRM coolers arent compatible with X299 but that theyre working on some VRM coolers for certain X299 mobos


Thanks for the info


----------



## pantsaregood

See any reason the i7-7820X binned at 4.8 GHz or 4.9 GHz couldn't function on an NH-D15? I know the QVL lists AIOs exclusively, but I believe the NH-D15 pretty consistently outperforms 240mm AIOs.

Ambient matters, so my ambient temperature sits around 21.1 C.


----------



## peter2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unityole*
> 
> i look at the website you guys mentioning:
> 
> -3 AVX Offset
> -5 AVX512 Offset
> 
> what do they mean? -500 mhz?


let's say you have a normal overclock of 5Ghz
if you run AVX code it clocks at 4.7Ghz
running AVX512 code it runs at 4.5Ghz

it's a negative multiplier when AVX is detected (AVX is way more demanding of the CPU
testing with Prime without AVX is less hot than it is with for instance)


----------



## unityole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peter2k*
> 
> let's say you have a normal overclock of 5Ghz
> if you run AVX code it clocks at 4.7Ghz
> running AVX512 code it runs at 4.5Ghz
> 
> it's a negative multiplier when AVX is detected (AVX is way more demanding of the CPU
> testing with Prime without AVX is less hot than it is with for instance)


is there a way to auto downclock like this with a settings in bios? because if there isn't and i overclock to say 5ghz, when comes avx workload it'll auto crash if it doesnt downclock to 4.7ghz.


----------



## Mysticial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unityole*
> 
> is there a way to auto downclock like this with a settings in bios? because if there isn't and i overclock to say 5ghz, when comes avx workload it'll auto crash if it doesnt downclock to 4.7ghz.


Yes, the BIOS has options to apply these offsets.


----------



## mikailmohammed

I plan on buying the 7800x from silicon valley. The 4.7ghz one. If i have good water cooling can i push that chip a little more???


----------



## SoulTide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> I plan on buying the 7800x from silicon valley. The 4.7ghz one. If i have good water cooling can i push that chip a little more???


They're testing with solid 360mm AIOs and great paste - are you sure your water cooling setup is any better than that?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsaregood*
> 
> See any reason the i7-7820X binned at 4.8 GHz or 4.9 GHz couldn't function on an NH-D15? I know the QVL lists AIOs exclusively, but I believe the NH-D15 pretty consistently outperforms 240mm AIOs.
> 
> Ambient matters, so my ambient temperature sits around 21.1 C.


I think it should be okay, but I haven't personally tried it yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> I plan on buying the 7800x from silicon valley. The 4.7ghz one. If i have good water cooling can i push that chip a little more???


All of these chips should be able to be pushed a bit further if you have the cooling and want to use a bit more voltage. We're leaving in a bit more headroom than we previously have.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulTide*
> 
> They're testing with solid 360mm AIOs and great paste - are you sure your water cooling setup is any better than that?


240mm AIO for the 6/8 cores, 360mm AIO for the 10+ cores.

______________________________

7900Xs will be going up tomorrow evening at 6:00PM CST.

Unrelated note, I have had two motherboards die on me so far (MSI Gaming pro carbon fiorst, and just now an Asus Strix) and I'm not sure what to think of that. First motherboards I've had die on me over the three years we've been doing this. Both randomly died during stress tests, simply won't post now. Not making it any easier for me to get these things tested!


----------



## Mysticial

Question, since you've been testing and binning all the chips with AVX512. Do the 7800X and 7820X chips have the full AVX512?

They're not supposed to. But there is an ES benchmark showing that the 7800X does. And because of that discrepancy, we still don't know whether they do or not. If the lower-core parts don't have the full AVX512, there really shouldn't be a need for the AVX512 offset on them since it will be the same as AVX in terms of temperature and power.


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> 7900Xs will be going up tomorrow evening at 6:00PM CST.
> 
> Unrelated note, I have had two motherboards die on me so far (MSI Gaming pro carbon fiorst, and just now an Asus Strix) and I'm not sure what to think of that. First motherboards I've had die on me over the three years we've been doing this. Both randomly died during stress tests, simply won't post now. Not making it any easier for me to get these things tested!


If I have 3x360mm of rad space with an Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos Next Nickel, is a 7900x at 5GHz possible?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticial*
> 
> Question, since you've been testing and binning all the chips with AVX512. Do the 7800X and 7820X chips have the full AVX512?
> 
> They're not supposed to. But there is an ES benchmark showing that the 7800X does. And because of that discrepancy, we still don't know whether they do or not. If the lower-core parts don't have the full AVX512, there really shouldn't be a need for the AVX512 offset on them since it will be the same as AVX in terms of temperature and power.


Shoot me an email.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> If I have 3x360mm of rad space with an Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos Next Nickel, is a 7900x at 5GHz possible?


We aren't testing for that kind of setup, you'd have to get one of the top bins and try yourself. Let us know if you do!


----------



## Uraniumz

Question here. Will you offer delidded chips that have not been binned? For example, if I were to purchase a delidded chip from you without a specific bin, will it there still be the normal silicon lottery that goes along with buying a boxed, lidded chip from anywhere else? So I could buying a 7820X delidded but not binned for a lower price than your binned chips, and still get lucky and have a 5ghz chip?


----------



## MightEMatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> Question here. Will you offer delidded chips that have not been binned? For example, if I were to purchase a delidded chip from you without a specific bin, will it there still be the normal silicon lottery that goes along with buying a boxed, lidded chip from anywhere else? So I could buying a 7820X delidded but not binned for a lower price than your binned chips, and still get lucky and have a 5ghz chip?


They bin all their chips, that would be a lost sale on their part if they sold a killer 5GHz chip for a bargain just because they didn't take the hour to bin it.


----------



## kdotdasg

It's concerning to hear the Asus strix has died. I have one sitting here to use with the 7900x. Might return this board for the Deluxe.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdotdasg*
> 
> It's concerning to hear the Asus strix has died. I have one sitting here to use with the 7900x. Might return this board for the Deluxe.


I'll tell you if I kill the deluxe with a 7900x


----------



## kdotdasg

I bought the strix this time around because I purchased the Asus rampage extreme v10 and really just didn't need it. Figured I'd spend more on a cpu this time rather than motherboard ;/.


----------



## SoulTide

Looks like you changed the 7900x language on the website from "(ETA July 6th)" to "(Available July 6th)" any clues about what time (CDT) you'll be accepting orders?


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulTide*
> 
> Looks like you changed the 7900x language on the website from "(ETA July 6th)" to "(Available July 6th)" any clues about what time (CDT) you'll be accepting orders?


He announced it on page 28: ''7900Xs will be going up tomorrow (6th) evening at 6:00PM CST.''


----------



## unityole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Shoot me an email.
> We aren't testing for that kind of setup, you'd have to get one of the top bins and try yourself. Let us know if you do!


btw skylake-x also comes with turbo boost 3.0, which allows to boost 2 best core to higher ghz do you test them. would this affect the overclocking voltage especially on avx/avx2 workload? for example i were to purchase a binned chip say at 4.8ghz, and wish to boost 1 or 2 cores over 5ghz how does it work?


----------



## peter2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> If I have 3x360mm of rad space with an Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos Next Nickel, is a 7900x at 5GHz possible?


If its the only thing in the loop, yes
though not at total silent

there is a rule of thumb

120mm per component + another 120 if it is overclocked (so 240mm for an overclocked i7 for instance)
now the 10 core monster is like 2 CPU`s isn't it?

the Cuplex is good, it will be more up to the Rad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unityole*
> 
> btw skylake-x also comes with turbo boost 3.0, which allows to boost 2 best core to higher ghz do you test them. would this affect the overclocking voltage especially on avx/avx2 workload? for example i were to purchase a binned chip say at 4.8ghz, and wish to boost 1 or 2 cores over 5ghz how does it work?


If I had to guess that's just increasing the overhead in an already difficult test process (I mean really, boards dying? )
you can change multipler per core actually (well I'm not having a x299 platform, but it was like that before)


----------



## czin125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peter2k*
> 
> 120mm per component + another 120 if it is overclocked (so 240mm for an overclocked i7 for instance)
> now the 10 core monster is like 2 CPU`s isn't it?


But cpus have been increasing in core count every other generation. That 120mm rule only applies for stock cpus and low core counts. Unlikely 14400mm^2 can keep a stock 7980XE cooled unless at idle state.


----------



## cx-ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> But cpus have been increasing in core count every other generation. That 120mm rule only applies for stock cpus and low core counts. Unlikely 14400mm^2 can keep a stock 7980XE cooled unless at idle state.


A decent custom loop 360mm Rad can dissipate around 300w of heat with 1 gpm flow, push pull fan setup, running at 1000 rpm. In terms of cooling I think the largest bottleneck will be how fast you can draw the heat away from the CPU itself.


----------



## peter2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> But cpus have been increasing in core count every other generation. That 120mm rule only applies for stock cpus and low core counts. Unlikely 14400mm^2 can keep a stock 7980XE cooled unless at idle state.


aaand?

like I said
120mm for a stock "normal CPU" like an i7
double if OC
that was the rule of thumb

a 10 core monster is more like 2 CPU's in one loop, no? + an OC on top
by that old rule of thumb you're wanting a 420, while a 560 would (4x140mm) probably be best if one wants a silent system

360 is enough if it's *the only thing in the loop*, but *not silently*
hell we would actually have to go into detail on fins, thickness and push/pull
and what kind of stuff you're doing with the CPU, AVX512 runs hotter than gaming

that being said
if one spends like 2 grand on a x299+ pre binned chip I'm sure can find some space (and money) later on for another rad in the loop
if it is necessary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cx-ray*
> 
> A decent custom loop 360mm Rad can dissipate around 300w of heat with 1 gpm flow, push pull fan setup, running at 1000 rpm. In terms of cooling I think the largest bottleneck will be how fast you can draw the heat away from the CPU itself.


I'd say a 10 core monster at 5Ghz is probably like 400 watts
should be fine with enough fan speed

and ditto on the
Quote:


> draw the heat away from the CPU itself


but besides a delid, what can you do
run bare I guess, but anyone asking if it's enough rad should probably not do such a thing with something so expensive


----------



## Mysticial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peter2k*
> 
> aaand?
> 
> like I said
> 120mm for a stock "normal CPU" like an i7
> double if OC
> that was the rule of thumb
> 
> a 10 core monster is more like 2 CPU's in one loop, no? + an OC on top
> 
> 360 is enough if it's *the only thing in the loop*, but *not silently*
> hell we would actually have to go into detail on fins, thickness and push/pull
> and what kind of stuff you're doing with the CPU, AVX512 runs hotter than gaming
> 
> that being said
> if one spends like 2 grand on a x299+ pre binned chip I'm sure can find some space (and money) later on for another rad in the loop
> if it is necessary
> I'd say a 10 core monster at 5Ghz is probably like 400 watts
> should be fine with enough fan speed
> 
> and ditto on the
> but besides a delid, what can you do
> run bare I guess, but anyone asking if it's enough rad should probably not do such a thing with something so expensive


If you want a data-point, I have a 7900X system on a silent 360 AIO. No delid. And I can't really get much higher than 3.8 GHz on AVX512. Granted, that's actually limited by phantom throttling rather than temperature. But the temps still reach into the high-70s.

I want stronger fans for the 360, but they currently don't exist in RGB flavor.


----------



## peter2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticial*
> 
> If you want a data-point, I have a 7900X system on a silent 360 AIO. No delid. And I can't really get much higher than 3.8 GHz on AVX512. Granted, that's actually limited by phantom throttling rather than temperature. But the temps still reach into the high-70s.
> 
> I want stronger fans for the 360, but they currently don't exist in RGB flavor.


no delid
would probably drop by 20 degrees

not sure you're fans or rad are the problem there
would be interesting to see the temp of the water

then don't do stronger fans, but do a push pull config with the RGB fans on top

also I don't think 78 degrees is enough to throttle temp wise


----------



## Mysticial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peter2k*
> 
> no delid
> would probably drop by 20 degrees
> 
> not sure you're fans or rad are the problem there
> would be interesting to see the temp of the water
> 
> then don't do stronger fans, but do a push pull config with the RGB fans on top
> 
> also I don't think 78 degrees is enough to throttle temp wise


Check the "Skylake-X/Kaby Lake-X Combined Discussion" thread for discussion about the phantom throttling.
der8auer's latest video also talks about the phantom throttling. He doesn't use that term specifically though. But he gives a few solutions which I'm going to try tonight.


----------



## peter2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticial*
> 
> Check the "Skylake-X/Kaby Lake-X Combined Discussion" thread for discussion about the phantom throttling.
> der8auer's latest video also talks about the phantom throttling. He doesn't use that term specifically though. But he gives a few solutions which I'm going to try tonight.


I also saw that like all boards failed his testing and his opinion
it's disappointing
it's not like those are cheap boards, or Asus is new to the game
while those boards are marketed for enthusiasts and overclocking

I haven't read about the latest
does it include anything about too much plastic and looks?
look over function?


----------



## Mysticial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peter2k*
> 
> I also saw that like all boards failed his testing and his opinion
> it's disappointing
> it's not like those are cheap boards, or Asus is new to the game
> while those boards are marketed for enthusiasts and overclocking
> 
> I haven't read about the latest
> does it include anything about too much plastic and looks?
> look over function?


That video starts off reconciling the differences from the testing in his first (VRM disaster) video and the video from the other guy (don't remember name) who wasn't able to reproduce the same results. Then he goes on about the phantom throttling and specifically about the VCCIN problem on Gigabyte boards that makes the phantom throttling especially bad there.

Just if you aren't aware already, the "phantom throttling" is when the processor throttles the performance without a drop in clock frequency. IOW, it's a drop in IPC, and you won't notice in CPUz. But you will notice a drop in performance, temperatures, and power draw.


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cx-ray*
> 
> A decent custom loop 360mm Rad can dissipate around 300w of heat with 1 gpm flow, push pull fan setup, running at 1000 rpm. In terms of cooling I think the largest bottleneck will be how fast you can draw the heat away from the CPU itself.


Then just plug your pump to the city water







safe GPM might be an issue


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Confirming this now- we will be offering our own 1 year warranty on all Skylake-X CPUs. These chips are all going to be delidded before going through binning.
> 
> We are also making some changes to our binning process based on feedback we've received, more detail on that will come later.


This warranty transferrable at all in OCN only or includes outside sales?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unityole*
> 
> btw skylake-x also comes with turbo boost 3.0, which allows to boost 2 best core to higher ghz do you test them. would this affect the overclocking voltage especially on avx/avx2 workload? for example i were to purchase a binned chip say at 4.8ghz, and wish to boost 1 or 2 cores over 5ghz how does it work?


That introduces too many factors for us to test for. It's something each customer would need to play around with on their own.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> This warranty transferrable at all in OCN only or includes outside sales?


No, it is not transferable.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

We're going to keep testing Skylake-X processors daily after the 7900Xs go up today, and just put them up as we test them. There still seems to be a bit of holdup buying more chips to test, hopefully that won't last very long and we won't be in a shortage situation.


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> We're going to keep testing Skylake-X processors daily after the 7900Xs go up today, and just put them up as we test them. There still seems to be a bit of holdup buying more chips to test, hopefully that won't last very long and we won't be in a shortage situation.


7900x still going up in 19 minutes?


----------



## kdotdasg

It is
















.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> 7900x still going up in 19 minutes?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> That introduces too many factors for us to test for. It's something each customer would need to play around with on their own.
> No, it is not transferable.


That's tragic, I was not planning to keep the 7900x past the release of the 7980xe. Reselling it may prove to be a huge pain in the neck.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> 7900x still going up in 19 minutes?


Yes


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Yes


how many 4.8Ghz did you have? Literally clicked the checkout and my paypal transfer was rejected cause sold out


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> how many 4.8Ghz did you have? Literally clicked the checkout and my paypal transfer was rejected cause sold out


you mean where are the 5.0GHz chips


----------



## alliebrian9084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> how many 4.8Ghz did you have? Literally clicked the checkout and my paypal transfer was rejected cause sold out


Yeah same thing happened to me, really wanted the 4.8 one, but settled for the 4.7 version. The 7900X's really sold out fast!


----------



## Silicon Lottery

We're still testing more as quickly as we can, those were just the first 16 7900Xs we had finished.


----------



## alliebrian9084

When do you expect to ship tonight's orders out? Very Excited to get my hands on it!


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alliebrian9084*
> 
> When do you expect to ship tonight's orders out?


All 7900X orders just placed will ship tomorrow. DHL pickup may not be coming until Monday for those who placed international orders.


----------



## aDyerSituation

I only saw 7820x's in stock on newegg today for about 5 minutes. So I'm hardly surprised binned ones are going fast.


----------



## alliebrian9084

That's great, and to be honest with you the prices were lower than what I was expecting!


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> We're still testing more as quickly as we can, those were just the first 16 7900Xs we had finished.


So when are the next one coming? You're either building a PC or you're not.


----------



## kdotdasg

I have to say thank you so much for the work you're doing @ Silicon Lottery!

This is my second processor I've purchased from you and won't be my last


----------



## Seyumi

Only 4.8Ghz max on the 7900k and delided? So much for all that propaganda about a stock 7900k easily hitting 5.0Ghz with just an AIO.


----------



## Mysticial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Only 4.8Ghz max on the 7900k and delided? So much for all that propaganda about a stock 7900k easily hitting 5.0Ghz with just an AIO.


Some of those "5.0 GHz on AIO" results were probably getting phantom throttled.


----------



## Seyumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticial*
> 
> Some of those "5.0 GHz on AIO" results were probably getting phantom throttled.


I heard something about that. I got a SL 7700k @ 5.2Ghz but was itching to upgrade to an X299 but I might actually take a hit since I use my computer for gaming only


----------



## aDyerSituation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Only 4.8Ghz max on the 7900k and delided? So much for all that propaganda about easily hitting 5.0Ghz with just an AIO.


There's a lot that has been discovered about this platform that probably wasn't taken into consideration in that video you are referring to.

Also, that was a binned chip provided by Asus.
I think 5ghz will happen on some chips with heavy AVX offsets


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alliebrian9084*
> 
> That's great, and to be honest with you the prices were lower than what I was expecting!


Glad to hear!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> So when are the next one coming? You're either building a PC or you're not.


Some more trickling in tomorrow/Saturday probably.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdotdasg*
> 
> I have to say Thank you so much for the work you're doing @ Silicon Lottery!
> 
> This is my second processor I've purchased from you and won't be my last


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Only 4.8Ghz max on the 7900k and delided? So much for all that propaganda about easily hitting 5.0Ghz with just an AIO.


I don't think anyone was thinking 5GHz on an AIO would be easy to achieve. Der8auer had a video about a binned 7900X doing 5GHz at 1.35V on an Apex with an AIO if that's what you're referring to. Some of these 4.8GHz @ 1.225V 7900Xs might be able to do the same in a similar configuration. We're only testing at 1.225V on the 7900Xs in order to hopefully have a wider range of compatible configurations.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> I heard something about that. I got a SL 7700k @ 5.2Ghz but was itching to upgrade to an X299 but I might actually take a hit since I use my computer for gaming only


For strictly gaming, Coffee Lake will probably be your best friend.


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> For strictly gaming, Coffee Lake will probably be your best friend.


as far as i know the coffee lake replacement for 7700k is a 6 core basically running at the same speed


----------



## alliebrian9084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Only 4.8Ghz max on the 7900k and delided? So much for all that propaganda about a stock 7900k easily hitting 5.0Ghz with just an AIO.


I would recommend watching the following https://youtu.be/3h2p5383ubw. The power draw of the 7900x is very dependent on workload. It is not surprising the binned SL 7900s are only going to 4.8, they changed the testing criteria to be more rigous so that the advertised overclock will be usable in a varity of workloads.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Glad to hear!
> Some more trickling in tomorrow/Saturday probably.
> Thanks!
> I don't think anyone was thinking 5GHz on an AIO would be easy to achieve. Der8auer had a video about a binned 7900X doing 5GHz at 1.35V on an Apex with an AIO if that's what you're referring to. Some of these 4.8GHz @ 1.225V 7900Xs might be able to do the same in a similar configuration. We're only testing at 1.225V on the 7900Xs in order to hopefully have a wider range of compatible configurations.


anymore 4.8/4.9 in the horizon? I'm about to buy one from amazon and take my chances, you guys would still de-lid them for a fee right?


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> anymore 4.8/4.9 in the horizon? I'm about to buy one from amazon and take my chances, you guys would still de-lid them for a fee right?


No they don't, its specified that they don't offer delid for I9, you need to buy it from them but their stock is so low. They had like one 7800x at 4.8GHz


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> anymore 4.8/4.9 in the horizon? I'm about to buy one from amazon and take my chances, you guys would still de-lid them for a fee right?


We don't allow sending them in for delidding at the moment, but may in the future. I'm delidding and testing more as fast as I can.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Can't wait to get my hands on one of those delided 7800x. I tried last time but ppl bought them all out so quick.


----------



## CptKillJack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alliebrian9084*
> 
> Yeah same thing happened to me, really wanted the 4.8 one, but settled for the 4.7 version. The 7900X's really sold out fast!


Very Similar. But I probably could have gotten away with the 4.8GHz one had the price not be slightly over my estimate. I had prepped $1300 which is all I had for the launch. Settled for the 4.7GHz as there is voltage headroom when its under a monoblock.


----------



## Jquala

Out of the 16 7900x how many hit 4.8? 4.7 etc? Also what are you using to delid?


----------



## pantsaregood

Will you eventually be posting yields for specific bins as you did for Kaby Lake? It isn't terribly important to know 6% of 7700Ks can hit or exceed 5.2 GHz, but it's very nice information to have.


----------



## peter2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Only 4.8Ghz max on the 7900k and delided? So much for all that propaganda about a stock 7900k easily hitting 5.0Ghz with just an AIO.


der8auer is working for CaseKing (think OverclockersUk)
doing the same as silicon lottery
binning CPU's

he has easy access to CPU's to find a golden sample

also
90 degrees (with delid) with the fans ramped up to 100% in an air conditioned room isn't "easily hitting"









still
on x99 binned CPU's topped out at 4.5Ghz
for a hefty price

I'd say you're i7 is going to be quite fine for a long time

I don't think coffee lake could top the frequency of kaby

still it would be nice to reach 5.2 with 6 cores
but then again
that's probably not going to make a difference for gaming


----------



## MaroonDeath

I unfourtunatly missed this batch of 7900Xs, when will the next batch come out?


----------



## CptKillJack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaroonDeath*
> 
> I unfourtunatly missed this batch of 7900Xs, when will the next batch come out?


They said that they would keep posting them throughout the day as they finish validating them.


----------



## alliebrian9084

For anyone interested EK is going to be making monoblocks for the ASUS X299 Prime Deluxe, X299 Prime-A, RE6 and X299-E gaming motherboards.


----------



## czin125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peter2k*
> 
> I don't think coffee lake could top the frequency of kaby
> 
> still it would be nice to reach 5.2 with 6 cores
> but then again
> that's probably not going to make a difference for gaming


That depends on the cooling and what board you may be using.

Kabylake can already run 5400mhz on enthusiast boards like the M9A / OCF without super high voltage.


----------



## peter2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> That depends on the cooling and what board you may be using.
> 
> Kabylake can already run 5400mhz on enthusiast boards like the M9A / OCF without super high voltage.


you're right
with super high voltage one might need to replace it rather sooner than later
what's super high?

saying there are a few who do is not the same as saying it's most of them, it's just the boards
also there's a certain lack of proof with you're statement
especially with a quantity

like the kaby lake OC thread maxing out with 1 at 5.3
usually people don't push past 1.4v a lot

even silicon lottery posted once they found a few of 7700k's doing 5.4 (I think to remember)
doesnt mean it's many considering so few can reach 5.2 (6%)
edit:
that is 6% reaching 5.2 with a voltage considered safe 24/7


----------



## deafmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alliebrian9084*
> 
> For anyone interested EK is going to be making monoblocks for the ASUS X299 Prime Deluxe/ A, RE6 and X299-E gaming motherboards.


Hopefully they'll make one for the Asus Rampage VI Apex as well. Supposedly it gets released this month. Plus I run two independent 480 loops (1 CPU, 1 GPU), so should be able to keep things well in check.

Apex + SL 7820X delid = Goodbye 2600K!


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafmetal*
> 
> Hopefully they'll make one for the Asus Rampage VI Apex as well. Supposedly it gets released this month. Plus I run two independent 480 loops (1 CPU, 1 GPU), so should be able to keep things well in check.
> 
> Apex + SL 7820X delid = Goodbye 2600K!


I was hoping that A was for Apex. You have a URL for the source for the rumored Apex release? How about EVGA dark?


----------



## deafmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I was hoping that A was for Apex. You have a URL for the source for the rumored Apex release? How about EVGA dark?


The ROG forum, but again, I should take it with a grain of salt if Raja himself didn't say it.


----------



## alliebrian9084

If you go to the link below and select your montherbord it will say if they are working on making a block for it. Right now there are no plans for a monoblock for the Apex. Might not be that big of a deal since the Apex is supposed to be a hard core overclock focused board, it should come with a robust cooler for the VRM. Der8auer said in one of his videos ASUS delayed the RE6 and Apex to redesign the VRM cooling solution.

https://www.ekwb.com/configurator/


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaroonDeath*
> 
> I unfourtunatly missed this batch of 7900Xs, when will the next batch come out?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptKillJack*
> 
> They said that they would keep posting them throughout the day as they finish validating them.


would be cool if the "Sold Out" sign was in red so I can quickly and easily scan the website once in a while for ones that's not sold out on the listing of available chips


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> would be cool if the "Sold Out" sign was in red so I can quickly and easily scan the website once in a while for ones that's not sold out on the listing of available chips




Chrome extension: User Javascript and CSS
JS:

Code:



Code:


var prices = document.getElementsByClassName("price");
var lastindex = prices.length - 1;
while(prices.length > 0){
        if (prices[lastindex].textContent.indexOf("Sold Out") != -1) {
                prices[lastindex].setAttribute("class", "soldout");
        } else {
                prices[lastindex].setAttribute("class", "selling");
        }
        lastindex = prices.length - 1;
}

CSS:

Code:



Code:


span.soldout {
        color: red;
        font-weight: bold;
}

span.selling {
        color: #66FF00;
}

If you use jQuery, simply the following javascript is enough:

Code:



Code:


$('span.price:contains(Sold Out)').css("color", "red").css("font-weight", "bold");


----------



## Artah

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> 
> 
> Chrome extension: User Javascript and CSS
> JS:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> var prices = document.getElementsByClassName("price");
> var lastindex = prices.length - 1;
> while(prices.length > 0){
> if (prices[lastindex].textContent.indexOf("Sold Out") != -1) {
> prices[lastindex].setAttribute("class", "soldout");
> } else {
> prices[lastindex].setAttribute("class", "selling");
> }
> lastindex = prices.length - 1;
> }
> 
> CSS:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> span.soldout {
> color: red;
> font-weight: bold;
> }
> 
> span.selling {
> color: #66FF00;
> }





Nice, is there such a thing in safari on a Mac?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Nice, is there such a thing in safari on a Mac?


Try looking into this: https://github.com/tsbehlman/Injector

You should be able to use the same exact javascript and css.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

We'll have some more 7700Ks, 7800Xs, and 7900Xs up Saturday (think around 9PM CST.)

There's no distributer/retailer I can find that can give me a definite ship date right now so after this round I'm probably going to be out for a bit. I hate shortages.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> We'll have some more 7700Ks, 7800Xs, and 7900Xs up Saturday (think around 9PM CST.)
> 
> There's no distributer/retailer I can find that can give me a definite ship date right now so after this round I'm probably going to be out for a bit. I hate shortages.


We can't even get the first round of retail CPU's in Australia, they pushed the ETA date back from 11th to the 27th, are you buying them all on us over here


----------



## wirefox

i just bought the last 7820 @ 4.8

while i am not going to run this on your tested asus mobo's ... i have a msi carbon AC x299 and gskill 3600 rgb ram....

hoping to get 4.8 or better.

fingers crossed.


----------



## Phoenix81

No ETA for 7900X 4.8 GHz?


----------



## TheRedViper

Do you think that with sufficient cooling, knowing youre testing at a rather low voltage, that a 4.7ghz can hit 5? (7900x)


----------



## Hatnim

Hello, Silicon Lottery. I ordered one of 4.9 7800x - I picked it up today from USPS. Thanks for your fast shipping.

I am planning to play some OC with STRIX and NH-D15S (two fans). I am shooting for a moderate OC (around 4.6) with the lowest voltage possible. I hope 7800X would not be cumbersome as much as 7900X. Will post some results if things are going well.


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> We'll have some more 7700Ks, 7800Xs, and 7900Xs up Saturday (think around 9PM CST.)
> 
> There's no distributer/retailer I can find that can give me a definite ship date right now so after this round I'm probably going to be out for a bit. I hate shortages.


So at what time exactly are the 7900x going live


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> So at what time exactly are the 7900x going live


In a few minutes actually. Followed by 7800Xs in a few hours.


----------



## kdotdasg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> So at what time exactly are the 7900x going live


Quick, it looks like more are up.

Good luck.


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> In a few minutes actually. Followed by 7800Xs in a few hours.


Bought a 7900x at 4.7ghz since the 4.8 are impossible to buy in time with paypal. How much headroom do i have if i have 3x360mm of rad space and aquacomputer cuplex kryos next as cooler?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> Bought a 7900x at 4.7ghz since the 4.8 are impossible to buy in time with paypal. How much headroom do i have if i have 3x360mm of rad space and aquacomputer cuplex kryos next as cooler?


I actually haven't had time to put one of these under a custom loop yet. Let us know how it does and how far you are able to push it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatnim*
> 
> Hello, Silicon Lottery. I ordered one of 4.9 7800x - I picked it up today from USPS. Thanks for your fast shipping.
> 
> I am planning to play some OC with STRIX and NH-D15S (two fans). I am shooting for a moderate OC (around 4.6) with the lowest voltage possible. I hope 7800X would not be cumbersome as much as 7900X. Will post some results if things are going well.


Let us know how it goes!


----------



## MonkJayn

Damnit, thought they were going up at 9 cst / 3am for me, so seems I missed my chance yet again, ah well, the wait goes on hehe, had any luck pushing any of the 7900x to 5ghz yet or are you only binning to 4.8?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonkJayn*
> 
> Damnit, thought they were going up at 9 cst / 3am for me, so seems I missed my chance yet again, ah well, the wait goes on hehe, had any luck pushing any of the 7900x to 5ghz yet or are you only binning to 4.8?


I logged on to see the "Sold Out" sign







I have a non de-lided here i'm going to end up opening it because I have everything including optane.


----------



## MonkJayn

Heh, personally the only part of my new build I have are my 2 evga 1080ti elites, although, have is the wrong term, I'm awaiting my 5th and 6th versions to show up as so far the first 4 have been faulty (1 under locked below stock and overheated, another was just cooking itself and their replacements have faulty memory lol), I'm waiting until I manage to pick up a 7900x at 4.8 before I order the rest of the system, that and until ek release the monoblock for the prime deluxe, no point having all the parts of I'm stuck waiting for weeks to get lucky and buy the CPU, better options might be released by that time


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I logged on to see the "Sold Out" sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a non de-lided here i'm going to end up opening it because I have everything including optane.


There wasnt any 4.8 this time, highest was 4.7 which I took because my custom loop allows for headroom especially since they were certified at 1.2vish. Good luck with getting the rare 4.8 ?


----------



## MonkJayn

I! Hoping that one binned for 4.8 might manage closer to 5, as, frankly, the chip will be used for mainly gaming and some streaming, so it's crazy overkill to be honest, but, I want the pcie lanes to go with the speed, and Intel seems intent on keeping pcie lanes well out of reach of the mainstream processor's, so, combined with lucky timing of a cash windfall I'm going to chase that illusive chip down, while threadripper will undoubtedly be a far more sensible option, I doubt it will compete in pure speed, so, here's hoping for a 5ghz 10 core lol


----------



## cx-ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonkJayn*
> 
> I! Hoping that one binned for 4.8 might manage closer to 5, as, frankly, the chip will be used for mainly gaming and some streaming, so it's crazy overkill to be honest, but, I want the pcie lanes to go with the speed, and Intel seems intent on keeping pcie lanes well out of reach of the mainstream processor's, so, combined with lucky timing of a cash windfall I'm going to chase that illusive chip down, while threadripper will undoubtedly be a far more sensible option, I doubt it will compete in pure speed, so, here's hoping for a 5ghz 10 core lol


Yeah, I would've been perfectly happy with the 8-core chip if it had 44 PCIe lanes. For more "serious" stuff that benefits from a larger number of cores, I'd personally stick with Xeon and ECC ram.


----------



## Mastertwiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> There wasnt any 4.8 this time, highest was 4.7 which I took because my custom loop allows for headroom especially since they were certified at 1.2vish. Good luck with getting the rare 4.8 ?


Actually, I picked up today's 7900X @ 4.8 GHz. Thanks Silicon Lottery!

As soon as I decide on a motherboard I'll report back with my results. I'll be running a custom loop with with 2 x 420 mm radiators, 160 mm reservoir, VPP775 pump, EK Supremacy EVO CPU block - including 2 x GTX 1080 Ti(s) w/ full EK water blocks and back plates. I'll be stuffing all of this in an EVGA DG-87 with 14 fans (Corsair ML140 Pro) - 6 fans on each radiator in push/pull configuration, one radiator at the front intake, the other on the top for exhaust. The last 2 fans will be on the back/left side of the case for additional intake to maintain positive pressure.

I'm having a hell of a time deciding between the Asus TUF Mark 1, Arous 9, or waiting for the EVGA Dark. Any suggestions? Obviously I want to take full advantage of my cooling and the binned CPU - hoping to push that bad boy to 5.0 GHz.


----------



## Phoenix81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastertwiz*
> 
> Actually, I picked up today's 7900X @ 4.8 GHz. Thanks Silicon Lottery!
> 
> As soon as I decide on a motherboard I'll report back with my results. I'll be running a custom loop with with 2 x 420 mm radiators, 160 mm reservoir, VPP775 pump, EK Supremacy EVO CPU block - including 2 x GTX 1080 Ti(s) w/ full EK water blocks and back plates. I'll be stuffing all of this in an EVGA DG-87 with 14 fans (Corsair ML140 Pro) - 6 fans on each radiator in push/pull configuration, one radiator at the front intake, the other on the top for exhaust. The last 2 fans will be on the back/left side of the case for additional intake to maintain positive pressure.
> 
> I'm having a hell of a time deciding between the Asus TUF Mark 1, Arous 9, or waiting for the EVGA Dark. Any suggestions? Obviously I want to take full advantage of my cooling and the binned CPU - hoping to push that bad boy to 5.0 GHz.


I think you better wait for Asus Rampage VI APEX


----------



## kdotdasg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastertwiz*
> 
> Actually, I picked up today's 7900X @ 4.8 GHz. Thanks Silicon Lottery!
> 
> As soon as I decide on a motherboard I'll report back with my results. I'll be running a custom loop with with 2 x 420 mm radiators, 160 mm reservoir, VPP775 pump, EK Supremacy EVO CPU block - including 2 x GTX 1080 Ti(s) w/ full EK water blocks and back plates. I'll be stuffing all of this in an EVGA DG-87 with 14 fans (Corsair ML140 Pro) - 6 fans on each radiator in push/pull configuration, one radiator at the front intake, the other on the top for exhaust. The last 2 fans will be on the back/left side of the case for additional intake to maintain positive pressure.
> 
> I'm having a hell of a time deciding between the Asus TUF Mark 1, Arous 9, or waiting for the EVGA Dark. Any suggestions? Obviously I want to take full advantage of my cooling and the binned CPU - hoping to push that bad boy to 5.0 GHz.


Great work!!

I managed to grab 1 4.8ghz from the first batch. I'm currently going to pair it with a Strix-E and a H115i meaning it won't be running at 4.8 for the first part of its life.

Will upgrade mainboard and head to custom cooling with a 360mm rad as that's all that will fit in my Corsair 570x (Will be my first time should be good fun to setup)
















Will post results of how the Strix-E handles the 7900x.


----------



## MaroonDeath

Whats the ETA on the next batch? I even woke up at 2:30 AM today to try at this one but the 7900Xs came out earlier.


----------



## MonkJayn

Haha so did I







I know there's alot of people trying for a limited number of chips, but sucks to miss it when you get up in the middle of the night only to see they went up early.


----------



## coolhandluke41

power draw is intense on this latest Gen.


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> power draw is intense on this latest Gen.


Corsair is going to be out of stock for ax1200 and 1500i?


----------



## mikailmohammed

Do you guys accept international credit cards??


----------



## alliebrian9084

I got my system up an running this weekend and I am thrilled with the results! I got my 4.7 7900X at 4.8 with 1.275 volts, core temps are in the 70's. My set up is the following:

7900X
ASUS Prime Deluxe
64 GB of G-skill 3600
2x EVGA 1080's at 2100

Cooling is a custom loop with:
2X 755 pums
2x 480x45 rads push/pull
2X XSPC Razor 1080
EX Supremacy Evo

Temps with 100% CPU and GPU load:
Room 25C
Water 31C
GPU1 35C
GPU2 34C
VRM 58C

System power: 770W

I was able to drop my VRM temps by 15C by putting at 120X38 200 CFM fan blowing right at the VRM cooler. Its a temp solution until EK comes out with a monoblock to water cool the VRMs.

Lastly a big thank you to SL! I had an issue with my MB (corrupt BIOS) and they responded to my email with in a few mins and got me taken care of. Outstanding service!


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alliebrian9084*
> 
> I got my system up an running this weekend and I am thrilled with the results! I got my 4.7 7900X at 4.8 with 1.275 volts, core temps are in the 70's. My set up is the following:
> 
> 7900X
> ASUS Prime Deluxe
> 64 GB of G-skill 3600
> 2x EVGA 1080's at 2100
> 
> Cooling is a custom loop with:
> 2X 755 pums
> 2x 480x45 rads push/pull
> 2X XSPC Razor 1080
> EX Supremacy Evo
> 
> Temps with 100% CPU and GPU load:
> Room 25C
> Water 31C
> GPU1 35C
> GPU2 34C
> VRM 58C
> 
> System power: 770W
> 
> I was able to drop my VRM temps by 15C by putting at 120X38 200 CFM fan blowing right at the VRM cooler. Its a temp solution until EK comes out with a monoblock to water cool the VRMs.
> 
> Lastly a big thank you to SL! I had an issue with my MB (corrupt BIOS) and they responded to my email with in a few mins and got me taken care of. Outstanding service!


Nice that probably means that it is possible to hit 5GHz with the SL 4.8GHz chip. I was one of the unlucky ones (for now) that didn't catch a chip in stock that I wanted so I ended up opening the new one that's not delided/binned from SL







Can you do a quick check and find out what voltage you are getting with default values looking in the bios? Also did your prime deluxe come with m.2 spacer and screw? I think their implementation of "m.2 heatsink" sucks because it shares with the chipset I think, I'm better off sawing off that portion of the heatsink. I'm definitely selling off this board when Apex or EVGA Dark comes out.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaroonDeath*
> 
> Whats the ETA on the next batch? I even woke up at 2:30 AM today to try at this one but the 7900Xs came out earlier.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonkJayn*
> 
> Haha so did I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there's alot of people trying for a limited number of chips, but sucks to miss it when you get up in the middle of the night only to see they went up early.


Sorry guys, no ETA at the moment, I'm waiting for an ETA on a next shipment from suppliers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> Do you guys accept international credit cards??


Yes, and also Paypal.

You guys have been loud and clear, sending in Skylake-X processors for delidding will be offered soon. Just don't expect $50.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Sorry guys, no ETA at the moment, I'm waiting for an ETA on a next shipment from suppliers.
> Yes, and also Paypal.
> 
> You guys have been loud and clear, sending in Skylake-X processors for delidding will be offered soon. Just don't expect $50.


AWWWWW MAN!

LOL
Mine needs it bad!


----------



## mikailmohammed

https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/X299-SLI-PLUS.html#productSpecification-section

Guys will this be good for overclocking with a 7800x past 4.8ghz?


----------



## alliebrian9084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Nice that probably means that it is possible to hit 5GHz with the SL 4.8GHz chip. I was one of the unlucky ones (for now) that didn't catch a chip in stock that I wanted so I ended up opening the new one that's not delided/binned from SL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you do a quick check and find out what voltage you are getting with default values looking in the bios? Also did your prime deluxe come with m.2 spacer and screw? I think their implementation of "m.2 heatsink" sucks because it shares with the chipset I think, I'm better off sawing off that portion of the heatsink. I'm definitely selling off this board when Apex or EVGA Dark comes out.


I was able to boot into windows at 5.0 ghz at 1.335 Vcore, but would crash as soon as I ran cinebench. At stock settings Vcore was between 1.050 and 1.070 volts. Yes I did get a M.2 spacer. I have to agree with you, I don't know why MB manufactures think that a solid piece of metal with a thermal pad equals a heatsink. I have actually thought about doing the same think to the M.2 heatsink so that I could install a proper cooler. I have a white case so this board goes really well with it, I wish ASUS would come out with a white ROG board!


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alliebrian9084*
> 
> I was able to boot into windows at 5.0 ghz at 1.335 Vcore, but would crash as soon as I ran cinebench. At stock settings Vcore was between 1.050 and 1.070 volts. Yes I did get a M.2 spacer. I have to agree with you, I don't know why MB manufactures think that a solid piece of metal with a thermal pad equals a heatsink. I have actually thought about doing the same think to the M.2 heatsink so that I could install a proper cooler. I have a white case so this board goes really well with it, I wish ASUS would come out with a white ROG board!


Thanks for the info, mine is at 1.024v stock I hope that means it will overclock better because it seems in the past chips with lower default voltages OCed better for me but I can't try it until I get the 360mm radiator this Tuesday for my test bench. My motherboard didn't have the screws & spacer AND the thermal pad protective film was peeled off. Amazon sold me a used motherboard! I hope SL would offer de-lid soon as they are able to. I think for those chips $99 is a good price and I would pay it in a heart beat. $50 is nice too







. I may separate my GPU and CPU into two loops just for this release.


----------



## kdotdasg

...


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> You guys have been loud and clear, sending in Skylake-X processors for delidding will be offered soon. Just don't expect $50.


Nice! Ready when you guys are!


----------



## Hatnim

I have been playing around with a 7800x (delidded, binned 4.9) in the following environment.

- ASUS STRIX X299-E Gaming (bios 0402)
- Noctua NH-D15S: double fans (the second is a Noctua 120mm fan)
- Phanteks LUXE: 1 front 200mm fan, 1 rear 140mm fan, and 2 top 140mm fan (all Phanteks)
- EVGA 1080 FTW2
- EVGA 650 P2

I realized that my PSU has no second CPU connector. Currently my STRIX is operating with one 8-pin connection. I decided not to pull too much for a while. I am waiting for the shipping of Seasonic Titanium 850w.

My goal is to find some points where 7800x is stable with a moderate OC under high-level air cooling. Below is some observation in which some of you might be interested.

1. LinX under stock setting
- LinX 0.7.2 (5 times) with a 32gb problem size
- Stock Turbo clock is 4.0. It runs at 1.10v
- My chip passed the loop.
- Max core temp was 87C. The temp difference between cores was around 12C.

My opinion is that non-OC 7800x seems pretty usable under air cooling. I think it will pass LinX without delidding.

2. 4.5ghz (no AVX offset)
- I personally use a long-time (4 - 5 hours) 4K x265 encoding to test overclock stability. It has served my purpose very well since it is the most demanding job in my computer usage while heavily using AVX. If it passes, I lower the core voltage, and vice versa. After finding a spot, I use the setting until I find some program crashes - I increase the core voltage at that time.
- My chip ran no issues with 1.20v core voltage.
- Max core temp is 78C. The temp difference between cores was still around 12C.

I am now testing 4.6ghz with 1.20v. I think I will push my system further after I put another 4-pin into my board. I think 4.8 at 1.25v with offset -2 is achievable on my system.

I welcome any suggestions. Will update results as I find.


----------



## mikailmohammed

When willl 7700k be in stock??


----------



## alliebrian9084

Last night I did some testing with OCCT, I was using the following settings:

7900X 4.8 ghz
Vcore 1.275
AVX Offset -3
AVX-512 Offset -5

The temperature of the VRM reached 100C after about 10-15 of full load, system was drawing about 600-630W of power. After I turned on the high velocity fan I had positioned over the VRM cooler (I use the term very loosely) the VRM temp dropped to 65C and stayed around 65-67C for the duration of the testing. For fun I also started AIDA64 and did a GPU stability test concurrently with OCCT, system power with the 7900X and 2x OC'ed 1080s was 900W.


----------



## Artah

What temps were you getting on the cores? No VRM or CPU temp throttling at all after you put the fan on it? What motherboard?


----------



## alliebrian9084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> What temps were you getting on the cores? No VRM or CPU temp throttling at all after you put the fan on it? What motherboard?


Core temps were in the 70's, cooling was a custom loop with 2x 480 rads. Room temp 25C water temp 30C. That is correct with the fan running at take off speed, there was no throttling. This was on a Prime Deluxe.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Glad to hear reports from you guys on how things are working out.

Good news for those waiting on more 7820Xs, we should be getting a ton of them in on Friday so expect some to start popping up over the weekend. Still waiting on confirmation for more 7900Xs.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Glad to hear reports from you guys on how things are working out.
> 
> Good news for those waiting on more 7820Xs, we should be getting a ton of them in on Friday so expect some to start popping up over the weekend. Still waiting on confirmation for more 7900Xs.


any of the 7900xs 4.8GHz + ? Is there anyway to preorder?


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alliebrian9084*
> 
> Last night I did some testing with OCCT, I was using the following settings:
> 
> 7900X 4.8 ghz
> Vcore 1.275
> AVX Offset -3
> AVX-512 Offset -5
> 
> The temperature of the VRM reached 100C after about 10-15 of full load, system was drawing about 600-630W of power. After I turned on the high velocity fan I had positioned over the VRM cooler (I use the term very loosely) the VRM temp dropped to 65C and stayed around 65-67C for the duration of the testing. For fun I also started AIDA64 and did a GPU stability test concurrently with OCCT, system power with the 7900X and 2x OC'ed 1080s was 900W.


What motherboard?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> What motherboard?


he's using a ASUS Prime Deluxe that's what I'm testing with and today I'll get a 720mm radiator space I'll be able to crank it up close to what my rig can do on a bench using the same motherboard. No de-lid though


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Glad to hear reports from you guys on how things are working out.
> 
> Good news for those waiting on more 7820Xs, we should be getting a ton of them in on Friday so expect some to start popping up over the weekend. Still waiting on confirmation for more 7900Xs.


When will 7700k be in stock?


----------



## Snaporz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> any of the 7900xs 4.8GHz + ? Is there anyway to preorder?


He doesn't even have any 7900x CPU's to test yet. So who knows? And, no way to preorder from what I've seen.


----------



## Artah

He does not have to have it now but when he does then there is a list of people that preordered and will get it first based in the order it was received so people don't waste time checking thin air all day/night long and wonder if they are going to time it correctly to buy it when it is available. I just think it would be more efficient.


----------



## Asmodian

I too would love a way to preorder but taking preorders on chips that may or may not exist (binning is not a sure thing) can be tricky.

They would probably get flooded with 4.8 GHz orders but with most of the CPUs stuck at 4.7 GHz.









That said, put me down for the first 4.9 GHz 7900X.


----------



## alliebrian9084

I did VRM temperature testing with some different applications on my Prime Deluxe, with the 7900x at 4.8/1.275 Vcore.

Realbench max VRM temp with no fan, 84C
Folding at Home 20 threads, no fan 72C system power was at 450W


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Skylake-X delidding is up, along with a new tiered pricing system for delidding.


----------



## kdotdasg

Currently still waiting on my 7900X to arrive.

In the mean time deciding whether to just role with the thermaltake 360 aio or save for a custom setup.

Can I ask how the Thermaltake 360 aio held up in your stress tests with 7900X @ 1.225v?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdotdasg*
> 
> Currently still waiting on my 7900X to arrive.
> 
> In the mean time deciding whether to just role with the thermaltake 360 aio or save for a custom setup.
> 
> Can I ask how the Thermaltake 360 aio held up in your stress tests with 7900X @ 1.225v?


It holds up, hence why it's on the QVL. I've actually grown to really like the Liquid Freezer 360, it's so much quieter than the H105s I've been using for everything up until now, and performs better.


----------



## kdotdasg

I'll check out the reviews between both. In Australia the Thermaltake is much easier to get a hold of.

Also to note this is why I love silicon lottery. Fast and great response/service


----------



## TZero

The de8auer tested the VRM temperature of the ASUS APEX VI motherboard.

Interesting changes that ASUS made to get the 7900X to reach 5.0Ghz


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Skylake-X delidding is up, along with a new tiered pricing system for delidding.


Nice! Fair price IMHO also for both de-lid and frequency testing. So you guys are all setup to do this now? I think I can check my chip today, I'm going to be testing with Prime Deluxe and an Aquacomputer Aquaduct 720XT Mark V, I hope it's enough but I was not happy with the flow speed when I was bleeding the unit last night.

Edit: Wanted to add this question. Any warranty after the de-lid? Never had you guys do that to a chip before so I don't know the rules, sorry if it's posted somewhere already, please share the link.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Nice! Fair price IMHO also for both de-lid and frequency testing. So you guys are all setup to do this now? I think I can check my chip today, I'm going to be testing with Prime Deluxe and an Aquacomputer Aquaduct 720XT Mark V, I hope it's enough but I was not happy with the flow speed when I was bleeding the unit last night.
> 
> Edit: Wanted to add this question. Any warranty after the de-lid? Never had you guys do that to a chip before so I don't know the rules, sorry if it's posted somewhere already, please share the link.


Yep, we're all set up.

No warranty on processors sent in for delidding, only on those purchased from the site.

https://siliconlottery.com/pages/warranty


----------



## TahoeDust

Nice. I will be sending you my 7820x next week for delidding. Need to get my old Sandy Bridge backup machine ready to hold me over.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Yep, we're all set up.
> 
> No warranty on processors sent in for delidding, only on those purchased from the site.
> 
> https://siliconlottery.com/pages/warranty


Interested in trading me one :-D


----------



## vabellabel

what motherboard are you using?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Yep, we're all set up.
> 
> No warranty on processors sent in for delidding, only on those purchased from the site.
> 
> https://siliconlottery.com/pages/warranty


Well I might be ready for a delid soon but I think I have a good one, I hit 5GHz but only tested XTU for now because I should have been asleep two hours ago. Validated with CPU-Z also. https://valid.x86.fr/v54xjr

I need to do more testing but looking good so far.



That no warranty though


----------



## MonkJayn

Even though I've never had a CPU actually die on me, the thought of a £1k CPU with no warranty is worrisome, which is why I'm holding out for a chip from here so I can get it delidded and keep some warranty.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonkJayn*
> 
> Even though I've never had a CPU actually die on me, the thought of a £1k CPU with no warranty is worrisome, which is why I'm holding out for a chip from here so I can get it delidded and keep some warranty.


Yea I know pretty scary, my first 6950X died on me a week later after running it at 4.5GHz, I was so bummed, I got it around release date but the replacement was a better chip sold to a lucky recipient on here at OCN.

I kept on getting unlucky with the SL chips and never got one (and continue to), hope I get better luck on the i9-7980xe.


----------



## MonkJayn

I've always ran my CPU's OCD and so far I've been lucky, but, I've also never gone near a CPU costing this much heh.


----------



## GXTCHA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Well I might be ready for a delid soon but I think I have a good one, I hit 5GHz but only tested XTU for now because I should have been asleep two hours ago. Validated with CPU-Z also. https://valid.x86.fr/v54xjr
> 
> I need to do more testing but looking good so far.
> 
> 
> 
> That no warranty though


What mobo & kind of setup are you running to keep it that cool without a delid?

Thanks!


----------



## Weber

I don't know enough of this family to get the most out of it.
First bench: SL 4.7 7900x chip @4.9 on water = 2717 xtu.
http://hwbot.org/submission/3598406_


----------



## hollowK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> We're going to test all the liquid metals again, probably going to move over to Grizzly as it shined a bit over CLU with the higher thermals of a 6950X.


@Silicon Lottery

Hi all,

Received my i9 7900X (@4.6Ghz) delidded today, THX!!!

What thermal interface did you use to replace Intel TIM?

CLU? Grizzly Conductonaut? other?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GXTCHA*
> 
> What mobo & kind of setup are you running to keep it that cool without a delid?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm using an Asus Prime X299 Deluxe. I'm not too happy with this motherboard, going to get rid of it soon as Apex or EVGA Dark comes out. I'm using an Aquacomputer Aquaduct 720 XT Mark V, yes I know it's overkill but my custom loop in my rig is 11x140mm with dual D5 pumps. Not sure about the flow rate on the 720XT though but it's 360mmx2 single fans, I just got it a couple of days ago so have not had much time to test it but it looks like it's maxing at 75L/M and my rig loop does close to 200 I think. I do have a 120mm fan in front of the VRMs to keep it tamed but I was not getting bad temps with them in the first place. Here is what I have set if I remember them correctly (it was late last night so forgive the errors) on the motherboard and the equipment I used.

I'll update/correct this if there are errors when I get home from work. I did get over 3,000 XTU on benching it.

1. EVGA G2 1000 watt, I was recording around 368 watts of power measured from the wall, probably means 350







.
2. Asus Prime X299 Deluxe, not happy with the m.2 heatsink sharing with the chipset at all, may saw it off if I keep the board for my daughter's rig.
3. The standard stuff like SVID and spread spectrum/virtualization disabled
4. LLC I set it all the way to 7 to lessen VDroop but I will mostlikely tone it down after more testing
5. Memory at 130% (not sure yet if this helped stabilize the environment while overclocking, again need more testing.
6. 0402 BIOS - did standard things like clear CMOS and loaded defaults after the flash
7. GSkill TridentZ RGB 3200MHz C16 using XMP 4x8GB set at 1.35v
8. VCCIN 1.93v (perfectly fine with 1.92v up to 4.8/4.9GHz)
9. VCore 1.291v (perfectly fine with 1.225v up to 4.8GHz IIRC)
10. I'm using an EVGA 1050 Ti FTW, my test bench video card.
11. AVX at negative 5 and AVX-512 at negative 7, definitely need more testing and verification with Prime95.
12. Cache/Uncore all on auto was running at 2.4GHz
13. External cooling https://shop.aquacomputer.de/product_info.php?products_id=2991 I'm not a huge fan of aquacomputer these days because they told me once that I physically damaged a PWM pump since smashing some capacitor but I sent them the pump back for RMA and the pump itself was still factory sealed with no evidence of tampering at all LOL.
14. I'm using an EKWB supremacy evolution water block, not the elite edition.
15. The TIM I used is Arctic MX4

I'm sure I'm forgetting something because of lack of sleep for a couple of days (1.5 hours the night before and 3 hours last night)

I basically hit a huge wall between 4.9GHz to 5.0GHz (not sure if Trump is involved on building this one).

I was very surprised to see the VRM temp staying below 70c, something wrong with the sensor maybe, more testing is needed.

With all this I need to let the silicon settle for a few days to get the burned in settings.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## deafmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowK*
> 
> @Silicon Lottery
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Received my i9 7900X (@4.6Ghz) delidded today, THX!!!
> 
> What thermal interface did you use to replace Intel TIM?
> 
> CLU? Grizzly Conductonaut? other?


So you paid $1150 and didn't read the product description?







"Stock thermal paste is replaced with Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut."


----------



## hollowK

Yeah, my mistake...

Anyway, these delidded i9 sold out so fast I am quite happy I didn't take the time to read the full description 

Was targetting a 4.7GHz one but it was sold out before I could complete the transaction.

Thanks for the confirmation


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowK*
> 
> Yeah, my mistake...
> 
> Anyway, these delidded i9 sold out so fast I am quite happy I didn't take the time to read the full description
> 
> Was targetting a 4.7GHz one but it was sold out before I could complete the transaction.
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation


I'm one of those guys that read the description that's why I didn't get one lol.


----------



## deafmetal

LMAO!! You guys are too funny! There is a 7820X available...


----------



## ACleverName

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafmetal*
> 
> So you paid $1150 and didn't read the product description?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Stock thermal paste is replaced with Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut."


That stuff should be called Thermal Grizzly Coconut. However it is nice seeing better temps on some of the new boards but those watts being pulled is insane.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafmetal*
> 
> LMAO!! You guys are too funny! There is a 7820X available...


I'm running Titan Xp SLI, M.2 SSD, Optane and VRoc later, there is just not enough lanes on that chip unfortunately.


----------



## MonkJayn

That's my problem, m.2 drives with 1080ti sli, I need more pcie lanes than the more practical CPU's offer.


----------



## hollowK

same here, SLI + M2 SSD -> need mooooaaaar PCI lanes.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Interested in trading me one :-D


Sorry, we don't do that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabellabel*
> 
> what motherboard are you using?


https://siliconlottery.com/pages/lga-2066-core-i9
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Well I might be ready for a delid soon but I think I have a good one, I hit 5GHz but only tested XTU for now because I should have been asleep two hours ago. Validated with CPU-Z also. https://valid.x86.fr/v54xjr
> 
> I need to do more testing but looking good so far.
> 
> That no warranty though


Be careful with the XTU stress test, it's kind of broken in regards to how little stress it actually places on the system. It's the weakest application that calls itself a stress test that I'm aware of. The benchmark on the other hand, is much more stressful.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Sorry, we don't do that.
> https://siliconlottery.com/pages/lga-2066-core-i9
> Be careful with the XTU stress test, it's kind of broken in regards to how little stress it actually places on the system. It's the weakest application that calls itself a stress test that I'm aware of. The benchmark on the other hand, is much more stressful.


Most definitely, I'm not done with that chip for sure. I'll eventually run it through real bench for an hour to make sure it passes with whatever I think is the final settings that I'm happy with. I really wish it was delided though and with an Apex or EVGA dark motherboard. What suggested settings are you guys referring to so I end up testing in SL standards?

A question about your delidding, what pushed the decision on using grizzly instead of CLU, was it pure performance? I'm not sure if I like grizzly kryonaut all that much, it works great but will it last as long as CLU? It seems to dry up fast not like Arctic MX4. Just curious about this.


----------



## Hatnim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I'm not sure if I like grizzly kryonaut all that much, it works great but will it last as long as CLU? It seems to dry up fast not like Arctic MX4. Just curious about this.


I believe SL uses Grizzly Conductonaut, rather than Kryonaut. Conductonaut is a liquid metal like CLU.


----------



## Steve R

Hardware unboxed had a video where the i7 7800x was far behind the i7 7700k in game performance, and then another site had a quote from Intel where they know about the worse game performance than broadwell e and it is to be expected due to the architecture change said Intel themselves. Some guy on reddit was talking about getting half fps when he was using an i7 7820x after upgrading from an i7 6850k. I was really looking forward to the 7820x or possibly 7900x to upgrade from an i7 4790k but looks like that won't work. Then Intel coffeelake isn't coming possibly until q4... I need a good gaming cpu asap, I know ryzen but I don't think it will be that good for me.


----------



## Steve R

So should I stick with x299 since I've already got the motherboard or go i7 7700k? I plan on playing at high refresh rate 144-165hz and just gaming.


----------



## Seijitsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steve R*
> 
> So should I stick with x299 since I've already got the motherboard or go i7 7700k? I plan on playing at high refresh rate 144-165hz and just gaming.


A 7800X at these clockspeeds is going to do perfectly fine with high refresh gaming. Overclocking the cache/mesh a bit reduces a lot of those losses against the 7700K (don't forget some juicy DDR4), plus you'll have 50% more cores for multitasking and multithreaded games. A 7800X will beat Ryzen in games from the raw single threaded performance.


----------



## Steve R

Hmm so stick with x299? and in case I need more cores I can upgrade. I plan on not upgrading to a new platform for at least 3 years maybe even more than that.


----------



## Seijitsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steve R*
> 
> Hmm so stick with x299? and in case I need more cores I can upgrade. I plan on not upgrading to a new platform for at least 3 years maybe even more than that.


Long term I think a 7800X is a good bet.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatnim*
> 
> I believe SL uses Grizzly Conductonaut, rather than Kryonaut. Conductonaut is a liquid metal like CLU.


Thanks, don't know much about liquid metal, never used any of them.


----------



## Splash74

7800 will be good for single GPU setups but SLI setups should probably gain a lot more performance with 7820 since it should make use of the extra cores its speculation at this point but it would be logical.
And running with 2 1080ti cards should be a good choice since it seam to use the brute force performance or anyone who know facts about this please share >(


----------



## TahoeDust

I wish I could test my 7820x against an equally clocked 7700k in gaming. L3 cache latency is the only place I can see the 7700k having a clear advantage.


----------



## Splash74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> I wish I could test my 7820x against an equally clocked 7700k in gaming. L3 cache latency is the only place I can see the 7700k having a clear advantage.


Well 7700k cant come close for an SLI setup otherwise there has to be bugged CPU instructions with the i9 CPU hehe
But if you use 3800mhz and above quad channel memory it theoretically destroy the 7700k correct me if I'm wrong here .


----------



## Silicon Lottery

We will have a lot of 7820Xs up tomorrow night, but only a few 7900Xs. Still working hard to find more, but they are being difficult to get ahold of.


----------



## unityole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Glad to hear reports from you guys on how things are working out.
> 
> Good news for those waiting on more 7820Xs, we should be getting a ton of them in on Friday so expect some to start popping up over the weekend. Still waiting on confirmation for more 7900Xs.


hey silicon lottery, what are the chances 14/16/18 cores SKUs are soldered to the IHS?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Sorry, we don't do that.
> https://siliconlottery.com/pages/lga-2066-core-i9
> Be careful with the XTU stress test, it's kind of broken in regards to how little stress it actually places on the system. It's the weakest application that calls itself a stress test that I'm aware of. The benchmark on the other hand, is much more stressful.


Well I'm hitting 105c using the realbench stress test but it's fine on benchmark at 4.9GHz, I have not tried 5.0GHz. I can't upload the results either because I'm getting a message at the end that says "Unable to properly parse system specs. Please report in RealBench forum" and I can't save the .rbr file because it's greyed out. It may not be detecting my motherboard properly using the ROG RealBench 2.54. Maybe I'll uninstall and try the regular version.

105c Wha? Got delid?

This is using a supremacy evo waterblock and aquaduct 720xt mark V, the liquid flow is way too slow on it compared to my rig at 80L/H max.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> We will have a lot of 7820Xs up tomorrow night, but only a few 7900Xs. Still working hard to find more, but they are being difficult to get ahold of.


Any 4.8/4.9s?


----------



## MaroonDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> We will have a lot of 7820Xs up tomorrow night, but only a few 7900Xs. Still working hard to find more, but they are being difficult to get ahold of.


Exactly what time are the 7900Xs going up?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unityole*
> 
> hey silicon lottery, what are the chances 14/16/18 cores SKUs are soldered to the IHS?


I would say less than 1%.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaroonDeath*
> 
> Exactly what time are the 7900Xs going up?


It's going to be late tonight, I'm still working on them. Maybe around 10PM CST.


----------



## OneCosmic

Seems like i can run 4.8GHz on my 7800X at 1.2V, how lucky am i at the binning scale? Also what voltage do you guys use for uncore/cache to get it to 3GHz?


----------



## LeftyGuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> It's going to be late tonight, I'm still working on them. Maybe around 10PM CST.


Did these already sell out or are they not posted yet?


----------



## pantsaregood

Did you notice any difference in the overclockability of the ASUS Prime X299-A and the ASUS Prime X299-Deluxe? Any throttling issues on either when the VRM had airflow and AVX offsets were enabled?


----------



## HeyThereGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeftyGuns*
> 
> Did these already sell out or are they not posted yet?


Yeah I saw there were some up at about 10 CST and they sold out fast.


----------



## aDyerSituation

Bought a 7820x @ 4.5 1.175

Looking forward to playing with it!


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyThereGuy*
> 
> Yeah I saw there were some up at about 10 CST and they sold out fast.


SL needs direct access to intel distribution







. I only seen a 4.6 for the 7900x chips.


----------



## MaroonDeath

Finally got a 7900X (wanted 4.7 but 4.6 will do because I'm on custom water and only 4.6 was up) on my 3d attempt this time I just pulled an all nighter to make sure I don't miss it lol. Will you ship them this week?


----------



## Steve R

Any eta on the next batch of 7820x's?


----------



## OneCosmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> Bought a 7820x @ 4.5 1.175
> 
> Looking forward to playing with it!


7800X 4.7GHz 1.16V, 4.8GHz 1.2V so far







Very happy with it considering that 6 core HEDT models always overclocked lower than 8 cores.


----------



## Bratwurstwender

How do you make sure the Conductonaut does not touch other components under the heatspreader? Just wondering because how many shipping companies today treat their packages...









Waiting for some 7900X!


----------



## Artah

@SL I'm sending in my CPU for delid, is there any discounts on buying a 4.8GHz if you ever catch up on stocking them? I need another one but doubt I can get lucky twice in a row on binning.


----------



## LeftyGuns

Any chance we will see a 4.9 - 5.2 GHz 7900X?

I'm planning to build a new gaming rig, upgrading from my 4.8 Devil's Canyon.


----------



## Mysticial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeftyGuns*
> 
> Any chance we will see a 4.9 - 5.2 GHz 7900X?
> 
> I'm planning to build a new gaming rig, upgrading from my 4.8 Devil's Canyon.


5.2 GHz for the 7900X? You plan on running liquid nitrogen?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsaregood*
> 
> Did you notice any difference in the overclockability of the ASUS Prime X299-A and the ASUS Prime X299-Deluxe? Any throttling issues on either when the VRM had airflow and AVX offsets were enabled?


With airflow you're not going to see VRM throttling on any of these boards in real world usage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> SL needs direct access to intel distribution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I only seen a 4.6 for the 7900x chips.


I wish!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bratwurstwender*
> 
> How do you make sure the Conductonaut does not touch other components under the heatspreader? Just wondering because how many shipping companies today treat their packages...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for some 7900X!


Like we always have, components are covered with liquid electric tape.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> @SL I'm sending in my CPU for delid, is there any discounts on buying a 4.8GHz if you ever catch up on stocking them? I need another one but doubt I can get lucky twice in a row on binning.


Seeing as we can't keep them in stock for more than a few minutes at a time, there are no plans for any discounts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeftyGuns*
> 
> Any chance we will see a 4.9 - 5.2 GHz 7900X?
> 
> I'm planning to build a new gaming rig, upgrading from my 4.8 Devil's Canyon.


Probably not in the near future with the voltages we use for testing.


----------



## TahoeDust

My 7820x got dropped off today to be shipped to you guys for delidding. Y'all should have it Wednesday.

What is your success rate like with the delidding? Killed any chips yet?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> My 7820x got dropped off today to be shipped to you guys for delidding. Y'all should have it Wednesday.
> 
> What is your success rate like with the delidding? Killed any chips yet?


100% success on the mainstream chips, 98% on Skylake-X.


----------



## aDyerSituation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> 100% success on the mainstream chips, 98% on Skylake-X.


On purpose right? You wanted a cool keychain?


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> 100% success on the mainstream chips, 98% on Skylake-X.


Nice! Let's not have mine make it 97%...lol.


----------



## kdotdasg

Received my 7900X @ 4.8ghz today (Cost a small fortune to get it into Australia) worth every penny.

Currently cooled with a 360mm rad. She runs much cooler than expected and works beautifully at 4.8 1.225.

Load temps low 70~

Very happy with my purchase


----------



## GXTCHA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdotdasg*
> 
> Received my 7900X @ 4.8ghz today (Cost a small fortune to get it into Australia) worth every penny.
> 
> Currently cooled with a 360mm rad. She runs much cooler than expected and works beautifully at 4.8 1.225.
> 
> Load temps low 70~
> 
> Very happy with my purchase


Interested in hearing more and seeing some screenshots! Thanks for letting us know the details.


----------



## Phoenix81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdotdasg*
> 
> Received my 7900X @ 4.8ghz today (Cost a small fortune to get it into Australia) worth every penny.
> 
> Currently cooled with a 360mm rad. She runs much cooler than expected and works beautifully at 4.8 1.225.
> 
> Load temps low 70~
> 
> Very happy with my purchase


Can you push it a little more? I want to see how far it can go. Thanks.


----------



## kdotdasg

Still getting everything setup.

Ran a few Cinebench runs and an Aida64 stress test just to make sure the 4.8ghz clocks were real









@ 4.8 Cinebench nets me 2650.

Will post some screen shots this weekend once I've reinstalled all my software.

(Still in shock I managed to grab a 4.8ghz, good lucks guys!)


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> 100% success on the mainstream chips, 98% on Skylake-X.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Nice! Let's not have mine make it 97%...lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> On purpose right? You wanted a cool keychain?


Please don't turn the 7900X CPU that I just sent in for deliding into a $1,400+ tax keychain







I'm expecting to hit 5.1GHz on it with an Asus Apex motherboard.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> On purpose right? You wanted a cool keychain?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Nice! Let's not have mine make it 97%...lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Please don't turn the 7900X CPU that I just sent in for deliding into a $1,400+ tax keychain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm expecting to hit 5.1GHz on it with an Asus Apex motherboard.


Just while we were learning how we were going to do it, lost a 6 core in the process. I don't suspect we'll damage any more from this point on.

I'd make it into a keychain if it weren't so big! Right now I'm rocking an old i3.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Just while we were learning how we were going to do it, lost a 6 core in the process. I don't suspect we'll damage any more from this point on.
> 
> I'd make it into a keychain if it weren't so big! Right now I'm rocking an old i3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Skylake-X would definitely need to be a belt buckle instead.


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> 100% success on the mainstream chips, 98% on Skylake-X.


Already have a 4.7ghz 7900x from you since last week but was waiting on Apex to release until I got a notification today from EK that theyre releasing a monoblock with vrm block for the MSI boards. Is the MSI m7 ack a good board even though its not in the QVL? Especially considering they offer a watercool solution for the vrm?


----------



## MonkJayn

Ek are also doing blocks for various Asus boards, check the comparability list and it lists the ones they are working one, I also emailed them asking about the prime deluxe myself, just a waiting game, no rush for me though as I haven't got a CPU yet, any hints as to when the next batch of 7900x's may go up?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> Already have a 4.7ghz 7900x from you since last week but was waiting on Apex to release until I got a notification today from EK that theyre releasing a monoblock with vrm block for the MSI boards. Is the MSI m7 ack a good board even though its not in the QVL? Especially considering they offer a watercool solution for the vrm?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonkJayn*
> 
> Ek are also doing blocks for various Asus boards, check the comparability list and it lists the ones they are working one, I also emailed them asking about the prime deluxe myself, just a waiting game, no rush for me though as I haven't got a CPU yet, any hints as to when the next batch of 7900x's may go up?


Looks like no love for EVGA Dark from EK

EVGA X299 Dark
https://www.ekwb.com/configurator/step1_complist?mb_mbs=2629

ASUS ROG Rampage VI Apex
https://www.ekwb.com/configurator/step1_complist?mb_mbs=2624

ASUS ROG Rampage VI Extreme
https://www.ekwb.com/configurator/step1_complist?mb_mbs=2623


----------



## unityole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdotdasg*
> 
> Received my 7900X @ 4.8ghz today (Cost a small fortune to get it into Australia) worth every penny.
> 
> Currently cooled with a 360mm rad. She runs much cooler than expected and works beautifully at 4.8 1.225.
> 
> Load temps low 70~
> 
> Very happy with my purchase


when you mention load, what kind of load? avx or avx2 etc and name of benchmark.


----------



## unityole

how come theres no E-ATX x299 boards? im sure with all the vrm overheating due to less surface area, E-ATX provide bigger board space to put these vrm and heatsink so it'll do much better no?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unityole*
> 
> how come theres no E-ATX x299 boards? im sure with all the vrm overheating due to less surface area, E-ATX provide bigger board space to put these vrm and heatsink so it'll do much better no?


Surface area of the ** VRM heatsinks **, not the board itself. In this video, he demonstrates the improved heatsink design.


----------



## kdotdasg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unityole*
> 
> when you mention load, what kind of load? avx or avx2 etc and name of benchmark.


Prime95 Small FFT's. I left it going for longer after this comment, after 1 hour 9 cores hovered 78-79 and 1 core hit 84 degrees.

Unfortunately no mesh overclock as of yet, bit confused to be honest with the Asus Strix-E mobo. Under this board I'm assuming mesh is still classified as cache?


----------



## MonkJayn

Any word on when you will be getting some more 7900x's in to begin the delidding process again ?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> Already have a 4.7ghz 7900x from you since last week but was waiting on Apex to release until I got a notification today from EK that theyre releasing a monoblock with vrm block for the MSI boards. Is the MSI m7 ack a good board even though its not in the QVL? Especially considering they offer a watercool solution for the vrm?


At this point, I would stick with Asus boards until we are able to validate other brands.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonkJayn*
> 
> Ek are also doing blocks for various Asus boards, check the comparability list and it lists the ones they are working one, I also emailed them asking about the prime deluxe myself, just a waiting game, no rush for me though as I haven't got a CPU yet, any hints as to when the next batch of 7900x's may go up?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonkJayn*
> 
> Any word on when you will be getting some more 7900x's in to begin the delidding process again ?


I'm going to guess sometime next week. It looks like Intel didn't have enough supply at launch.


----------



## cevkiv

In regards to sticking to ASUS boards, I purchased an ASUS TUF X299 MARK 2, and intend to buy a 7800X as soon as I can (I have to string all the purchases out over several months). It's not on the QVL, but as it's an ASUS board, do you think it would be close enough to the others as to probably have no problems?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cevkiv*
> 
> In regards to sticking to ASUS boards, I purchased an ASUS TUF X299 MARK 2, and intend to buy a 7800X as soon as I can (I have to string all the purchases out over several months). It's not on the QVL, but as it's an ASUS board, do you think it would be close enough to the others as to probably have no problems?


While I haven't tested the TUF boards myself yet personally, they should be solid options.

The major reason for ASUS recommendation at this point are for their BIOS and automatic settings/rules. It should be the same across all of their boards.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cevkiv*
> 
> In regards to sticking to ASUS boards, I purchased an ASUS TUF X299 MARK 2, and intend to buy a 7800X as soon as I can (I have to string all the purchases out over several months). It's not on the QVL, but as it's an ASUS board, do you think it would be close enough to the others as to probably have no problems?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> While I haven't tested the TUF boards myself yet personally, they should be solid options.
> 
> The major reason for ASUS recommendation at this point are for their BIOS and automatic settings/rules. It should be the same across all of their boards.


I can vouch for the TUF Mark 1, can do a 4.6Ghz overclock on my 7820x fine, because it's not delidded the thermals hold it back.
VRM temps are around 65c - 70c depended on the stress test, like we know prime95 brings up the temps.


----------



## cevkiv

Thank you both, that's a load off my mind.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> While I haven't tested the TUF boards myself yet personally, they should be solid options.
> 
> The major reason for ASUS recommendation at this point are for their BIOS and automatic settings/rules. It should be the same across all of their boards.


I hope they don't change it too much on Apex and Extreme. By the way thanks for deluding my CPU, I can't even tell anything was done to it but the temp gauge sure sees it clearly, still tough to cool 4.9GHz though, I hope it gets better when I get it into my rig if they ever release the motherboard I want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I can vouch for the TUF Mark 1, can do a 4.6Ghz overclock on my 7820x fine, because it's not delidded the thermals hold it back.
> VRM temps are around 65c - 70c depended on the stress test, like we know prime95 brings up the temps.


Is it true that the VRM heatsink is actually plastic on the TUF? I had previous versions of Tuff but they were not plastic IIRC.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cevkiv*
> 
> Is it true that the VRM heatsink is actually plastic on the TUF? I had previous versions of Tuff but they were not plastic IIRC.


The heatsink isn't actually plastic, there is part of the plastic armor that go over the top, but it's a good inch from the metal heatsink.
Also there is a heatpad between the back of the motherboard and rear metal armor.


----------



## unityole

why do people not simply remove heatsink and place a fan above the VRM? that would solve most of the VRM issues no?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unityole*
> 
> why do people not simply remove heatsink and place a fan above the VRM? that would solve most of the VRM issues no?


These X299 boards are >$200, with most around $300. For that price, you'd expect adequate surface area on the VRM heatsinks so that case airflow can whisk away enough of the heat to keep the VRM temps in check. This was proven acceptable on the Asus APEX board, so clearly the other board makers are just slacking.

Personally, at this level of power consumption and platform cost, I would water cool the VRM.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> This was proven acceptable on the Asus APEX board, so clearly the other board makers are just slacking.
> 
> Personally, at this level of power consumption and platform cost, I would water cool the VRM.


To be fair, Asus delayed the APEX to cut some fins/slots into the VRM heatsink to enable this. I congratulate them for doing it but I still cannot buy one. It is missing "where to buy" links on Asus.com too, does anyone know when it might actually hit the market?

I plan to get a mono block for my APEX and it looks like EK will make one for it. I hope I manage to snag a 7900X at 4.8GHz from the next lot. I might settle for 4.7GHz if I have to.








It is shocking how fast the last two lots have sold out.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> The heatsink isn't actually plastic, there is part of the plastic armor that go over the top, but it's a good inch from the metal heatsink.
> Also there is a heatpad between the back of the motherboard and rear metal armor.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ahh cool, I'm a fan of the TUF, had a few back in devil's canyon days and X99 but switched to R5E10, I couldn't resist and now Apex!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unityole*
> 
> why do people not simply remove heatsink and place a fan above the VRM? that would solve most of the VRM issues no?


Don't even need to remove the VRM heat sink, just throw a fan at it, that's what I did to get high overclocks on my bench.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> These X299 boards are >$200, with most around $300. For that price, you'd expect adequate surface area on the VRM heatsinks so that case airflow can whisk away enough of the heat to keep the VRM temps in check. This was proven acceptable on the Asus APEX board, so clearly the other board makers are just slacking.
> 
> Personally, at this level of power consumption and platform cost, I would water cool the VRM.


I wouldn't say the other makers are slacking, they mostly got hit with this issue and probably delayed release of certain motherboard models. I can't wait to find out what intel does to them when the 12,14,16 and 18 cores come out that's most likely a frankenchip (yes let's use this as the new code name instead of something cool like "Devil's Canyon") that used to be a XEON when they decided to outdo AMD in computex on the 16 core thread ripper and they didn't even have real specs when they presented it lol. I have a bag of popcorn ready, in fact I think I'll get more like a whole box!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> To be fair, Asus delayed the APEX to cut some fins/slots into the VRM heatsink to enable this. I congratulate them for doing it but I still cannot buy one. It is missing "where to buy" links on Asus.com too, does anyone know when it might actually hit the market?
> 
> I plan to get a mono block for my APEX and it looks like EK will make one for it. I hope I manage to snag a 7900X at 4.8GHz from the next lot. I might settle for 4.7GHz if I have to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is shocking how fast the last two lots have sold out.


This came from a very reliable source but I don't want to say who and we can't hold him to it. "I'd expect those Rampage boards sometime in August - hopefully, early August."


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> This came from a very reliable source but I don't want to say who and we can't hold him to it. "I'd expect those Rampage boards sometime in August - hopefully, early August."


Thanks, great news. Probably around the time the next lot of 7900X ship.


----------



## Weber

This fan does the job but makes a lot of noise.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> This fan does the job but makes a lot of noise.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It's cool the way you made that work but the motherboard companies should at least send out a mod for the people that ask for it.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> This fan does the job but makes a lot of noise.


Hmmm, maybe add a bigger fan at an angle from this side?


----------



## Artah

This is what I did with my bench since I'm not redoing my loop with the Apex. I know the motherboard on there now is an R5E10 but it is currently setup that way on an x299 prime deluxe with the 7900X


----------



## Solo Owl

Perhaps one could mount a memory cooler over the VRM, such as the one Corsair makes. This has 2 × 50mm fans that would blow straight down at the VRM. 3 problems:

* Would it fit over the VRM heat sink? That is, is the VRM heat sink the same length as a DIMM, or a little shorter?

* How do you stick it on the board so it won't fall off when moving the computer or changing things?

* Noise?

Also: In some cases you can mount a 120 or 140mm fan directly over that part of the board. Would that be enough?

One could also mount Enzotech Ramsinks on the heat spreader under the VRM on the bottom side of the board. But is there enough airflow for this to be effective?


----------



## OneCosmic

@Silicon Lottery: How many 7800X from your testing can reach 4.9GHz? Why don't you have any more 7800X 5GHz ones on your web? Is that because you couldn't find any 5GHz ones any more?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneCosmic*
> 
> @Silicon Lottery: How many 7800X from your testing can reach 4.9GHz? Why don't you have any more 7800X 5GHz ones on your web? Is that because you couldn't find any 5GHz ones any more?


We're leaving in a bit more headroom and not testing with 1.3V anymore, the combination means we won't find any fitting 5GHz now. Statistics will come at a later date when we have a large enough sample size.


----------



## iamjanco

Any news on the availability of binned 7900x versions? Been watching the ETA go from today, to the 6th, to nada as of now.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Any Reason the 7900x 4.8Ghz bin voltage went from 1.225 to 1.25? The new batches of chips worse quality?


----------



## MonkJayn

Did the latest batch of chips go up and sold already? Last I saw it said an ETA of the 6th.
On the other hand, I'm really interested in how the amd 1900/20/50x manage to of compared to ryzen, and this could buy plenty of time to see the results heh.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> Any news on the availability of binned 7900x versions? Been watching the ETA go from today, to the 6th, to nada as of now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonkJayn*
> 
> Did the latest batch of chips go up and sold already? Last I saw it said an ETA of the 6th.
> On the other hand, I'm really interested in how the amd 1900/20/50x manage to of compared to ryzen, and this could buy plenty of time to see the results heh.


Nothing has gone up yet. My order did not ship like it was supposed to. I will have a very small amount of 7900Xs coming in today that might go up tomorrow, but I don't have a proper ETA for my next bulk order.


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Nothing has gone up yet. My order did not ship like it was supposed to. I will have a very small amount of 7900Xs coming in today that might go up tomorrow, but I don't have a proper ETA for my next bulk order.


Thanks for the update/clarification


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Order has shipped. Will have a lot of 7900Xs and 7820Xs up mid-next week.


----------



## Solo Owl

*Cooling the VRM:*

Earlier today, Asus posted specifications and the user manual for the Rampage VI Apex.
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-RAMPAGE-VI-APEX/overview/

There will be 2 8-pin power ports, as expected.

They say the box contains a fan bracket that fits on the VRM heat sink and screws onto it. Also there are fan brackets for the two DIMM.2 cards (which support M.2 drives). You can orient the DIMM.2 fans to cool your RAM, too.

Can anyone recommend 50 mm fans?


----------



## phaseshift

What's the current turn around for Skylake-X delidding? Thinking of sending my 7820x in.


----------



## rovian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solo Owl*
> 
> *Cooling the VRM:*
> 
> Earlier today, Asus posted specifications and the user manual for the Rampage VI Apex.
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-RAMPAGE-VI-APEX/overview/
> 
> There will be 2 8-pin power ports, as expected.
> 
> They say the box contains a fan bracket that fits on the VRM heat sink and screws onto it. Also there are fan brackets for the two DIMM.2 cards (which support M.2 drives). You can orient the DIMM.2 fans to cool your RAM, too.
> 
> Can anyone recommend 50 mm fans?


I hope they sell these brackets separate too, and not just make them exclusive to some motherboards, that would suck.


----------



## Solo Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rovian*
> 
> I hope they sell these brackets separate too, and not just make them exclusive to some motherboards, that would suck.


From the drawings in the manual, it looks like it will only screw onto the heatsink on the R6A. Each board has a differently shaped heatsink.


----------



## unityole

kinda off topic, what do you guys think of this video testing 30 games. skylakex at 4.7ghz barely matching R5 1600x at 4ghz. i'd say possibly cpu throttling or GPU bound issues? like 1080p ultra with AA on, everything highest would be similar to 1440p on high settings.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfNMn7RWgLw


----------



## hodgempls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unityole*
> 
> kinda off topic, what do you guys think of this video testing 30 games. skylakex at 4.7ghz barely matching R5 1600x at 4ghz. i'd say possibly cpu throttling or GPU bound issues? like 1080p ultra with AA on, everything highest would be similar to 1440p on high settings.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfNMn7RWgLw


It is hard to say but anyone who has to qualify their video with "proof" that they are not biased kind of makes you wonder... Anyhow, after watching the video you posted, I would have to say he is using settings that are limiting the GPU and not the CPU. See this video:

https://youtu.be/Rnf5QzoLjG4

To be fare, the 2nd video is comparing the 7900x, 7700k, and Ryzen 1800x but if you look at the data on the 7700k you will see a drastic difference in frame rates with only a 100MHZ clock rate difference. These videos are about a week apart. One example is the Dvision - your video shows the 7700K capped out at 140FPS at Ultra settings (5:42) while the one I posted shows the 7700K at 169FPS at High settings (3:53). A similar scenario for F1 - your video shows the 7700K at 149FPS (9:12) while the other shows the 7700k at 185FPS(4:13).


----------



## Silicon Lottery

7900Xs will be going up late tonight, around 10PM CST.


----------



## Mastertwiz

I just wanted to report back on the performance of the 7900X (4.8 @ 1.225 V) I purchased last month.

I was able to maintain a stable 4.9 overclock on all cores, but eventually ended up with a turbo overclock (per core) @ 5.1 GHz on 4 cores and 4.7 GHZ on the 6 remaining cores. My cinebench multi-threaded scores come in at 2640 - 2707 with single core scores between 220-226. I couldn't be more thrilled.

Aidia 64 stability test for 30 minutes (CPU temperatures between 82 - 87 degrees, VRM temperatures peaked at 73) - this is on a MSI X299 XPOWER GAMING EATX motherboard.

I'm running a single custom loop that cools both the CPU and 2 x GTX 1080 Tis. The custom loop consists of 2 x 420 mm radiators with 6 fans on each.

My best 3D Mark TimeSpy score came in at 19306. No need for threadripper here.







I'm very glad I went with silicon lottery. Well worth the price.







I'm thinking about doing my first youtube review with graphs, screenshots, and benchmarks if I can find the time.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



My TimeSpy score doesn't show up on the leader board because I'm using an older beta Nvidia driver from June (382.83). The drivers released in July messed up SLI for X299 (just a little tip for anyone getting terrible SLI performance in games on X299).
http://www.3dmark.com/spy/2173416





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Phoenix81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastertwiz*
> 
> I just wanted to report back on the performance of the 7900X (4.8 @ 1.225 V) I purchased last month.
> 
> I was able to maintain a stable 4.9 overclock on all cores, but eventually ended up with a turbo overclock (per core) @ 5.1 GHz on 4 cores and 4.7 GHZ on the 6 remaining cores. My cinebench multi-threaded scores come in at 2640 - 2698 with single core scores between 220-226. I couldn't be more thrilled.
> 
> Aidia 64 stability test for 30 minutes (CPU temperatures between 82 - 8 7 degrees, VRM temperatures peaked at 72) - this is on a MSI X299 XPOWER GAMING EATX motherboard.
> 
> I'm running a single custom loop that cools both the CPU and 2 x GTX 1080 Tis. The custom loop consists of 2 x 420 mm radiators with 6 fans on each.
> 
> My best 3D Mark TimeSpy score came in at 19306. No need for threadripper here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very glad I went with silicon lottery. Well worth the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about doing my first youtube review with graphs, screenshots, and benchmarks if I can find the time.


What power supply are you using? I have a quite similar set up 7900X 4.8GHz which I hope I will be fast enough to buy tonight + 2x Titan X Pascal + single loop of 1x360 and 2x240 rads. Wondering whether my 1200W psu will be enough.


----------



## Mastertwiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenix81*
> 
> What power supply are you using? I have a quite similar set up 7900X 4.8GHz which I hope I will be fast enough to buy tonight + 2x Titan X Pascal + single loop of 1x360 and 2x240 rads. Wondering whether my 1200W psu will be enough.


I actually haven't assessed the performance or efficiency of my power supply. I'm using an EVGA 1000W G3. That being said I've experienced no issues I'd contribute to the power supply. I'm gaming and benchmarking without issue. I was playing Ark Survival Evolved at 4k Epic Settings (45-55 fps) in SLI for 4 + hours yesterday. I also ran prime 95 with avx 512 for 19 minutes, In-place large FFts, (-5 AVX offset) and saw a max peak power draw through the CPU of 380 W. CPU Temps flickered in the high 90s (96- 102) but stable for the duration of the test. Stopped it after 19 minutes. No vrm throttling on my motherboard despite vrm temps at 106. Prime 95 (version 29.1 Build 14) was certainly a worst case scenario.

Suffice to say, I think your 1200 will be enough.


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastertwiz*
> 
> I actually haven't assessed the performance or efficiency of my power supply. I'm using an EVGA 1000W G3. That being said I've experienced no issues I'd contribute to the power supply. I'm gaming and benchmarking without issue. I was playing Ark Survival Evolved at 4k Epic Settings (45-55 fps) in SLI for 4 + hours yesterday. I also ran prime 95 with avx 512 for 19 minutes, the second test, (-5 AVX offset) and saw a max peak power draw through the CPU of 380 W. CPU Temps flickered in the high 90s (96- 102) but stable for the duration of the test. Stopped it after 19 minutes. No vrm throttling on my motherboard despite vrm temps at 106. Prime 95 (version 29 something) was certainly a worst case scenario.
> 
> Suffice to say, I think your 1200 will be enough.


I had the Gaming 7, but returned it as the Apex/Extreme (idk which one il buy yet) are coming out in the next days and my pc wasn't finalized yet. Haven't tested my 7900x 4.7Ghz 1.225V from the first batch yet, but whats your exact settings because I was going for exactly that (5ghz+ on 4 cores and like 4.6ghz+ on other 6). So, if you dont mind, what are your settings? Multiplier, MESH, Vcore, etc?

You have a slightly better chip, but I believe the Apex/Extreme might allow me to counter that issue.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> 7900Xs will be going up late tonight, around 10PM CST.


any 4.8+?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

It's going to be a bit later, around midnight probably.


----------



## iamjanco

Take your time, better to get it right. The world will continue to spin if you're a little late, regardless what those with OCD tell you


----------



## Formula383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> I had the Gaming 7, but returned it as the Apex/Extreme (idk which one il buy yet) are coming out in the next days and my pc wasn't finalized yet. Haven't tested my 7900x 4.7Ghz 1.225V from the first batch yet, but whats your exact settings because I was going for exactly that (5ghz+ on 4 cores and like 4.6ghz+ on other 6). So, if you dont mind, what are your settings? Multiplier, MESH, Vcore, etc?
> 
> You have a slightly better chip, but I believe the Apex/Extreme might allow me to counter that issue.


Just thought i would add afaik ark still only uses single gpu sli will not work. I dont know how much mother board will help with cpu clocks, maybe more for memory speed, and timings.

I have a question about boost speed? is this something new to all mother boards or only on some of the asus boards that will allow you to run boost clocks on some cores and still have all cores manualy set too. Because i have wanted this to happen for years. So any info on it would be great!

I have a Asrock x299 Taichi here waiting for my 7900x. But if the bios will not let me do per core boost speeds i would like to get another board that will support this behavior.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

They're going to go up soon, I still have more to test though so more will be popping up tomorrow and so forth. I don't think I'll get email notifications out until tomorrow. I suspect by the end of next week Skylake-X supply will finally catch up and 7820X/7900Xs will stay in stock from that point forward.


----------



## Phoenix81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> They're going to go up soon, I still have more to test though so more will be popping up tomorrow and so forth. I don't think I'll get email notifications out until tomorrow. I suspect by the end of next week Skylake-X supply will finally catch up and 7820X/7900Xs will stay in stock from that point forward.


Never been fast enough. TT


----------



## Mastertwiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> I had the Gaming 7, but returned it as the Apex/Extreme (idk which one il buy yet) are coming out in the next days and my pc wasn't finalized yet. Haven't tested my 7900x 4.7Ghz 1.225V from the first batch yet, but whats your exact settings because I was going for exactly that (5ghz+ on 4 cores and like 4.6ghz+ on other 6). So, if you dont mind, what are your settings? Multiplier, MESH, Vcore, etc?
> 
> You have a slightly better chip, but I believe the Apex/Extreme might allow me to counter that issue.


See screenshots below. The MSI bios is different from ASUS, but I hope this helps. Cinebench and TimeSpy benchmarks are in my original post.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenix81*
> 
> Never been fast enough. TT


I couldn't believe either.

Guess we will just need to buy multiple ones, test them all and return the bad ones


----------



## iamjanco

Not in a hurry, myself. I'm going to wait to see how TR4 and X299 pans out in the real world, then make my decision then. A month or two and we'll know for sure about most things from actual performance to the availability of cooling blocks for the components.


----------



## Formula383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> They're going to go up soon, I still have more to test though so more will be popping up tomorrow and so forth. I don't think I'll get email notifications out until tomorrow. I suspect by the end of next week Skylake-X supply will finally catch up and 7820X/7900Xs will stay in stock from that point forward.


so you never put any 4.8ghz up tonight?

edit: nvm i see you said email never went out. holy they gone fast!


----------



## Formula383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastertwiz*
> 
> See screenshots below. The MSI bios is different from ASUS, but I hope this helps. Cinebench and TimeSpy benchmarks are in my original post.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, i guess i have seen this in the bios before just never had it work like it should. i guess i must be doing something wrong somewhere lol.


----------



## Mastertwiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Formula383*
> 
> Nice, i guess i have seen this in the bios before just never had it work like it should. i guess i must be doing something wrong somewhere lol.


Well, it's working for me. The real world results are great and it's rock solid. Manipulating turbo clocks by core is perfect for someone looking for top tier gaming performance paired with a multi-core workhorse. I'd like to see threadripper hit 226 single core performance on cinebench.


----------



## Phoenix81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastertwiz*
> 
> See screenshots below. The MSI bios is different from ASUS, but I hope this helps. Cinebench and TimeSpy benchmarks are in my original post.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What is the criteria to choose which core to go at higher clock? Saw you selected core 0 1 2 and 6. That's why I asked.


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenix81*
> 
> What is the criteria to choose which core to go at higher clock? Saw you selected core 0 1 2 and 6. That's why I asked.


Turbo max 3.0 already selects the 2 faster cores for the max boost, I guess he picked the other two randomly


----------



## Mastertwiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenix81*
> 
> What is the criteria to choose which core to go at higher clock? Saw you selected core 0 1 2 and 6. That's why I asked.


"Favored Index" per core is designated by the system. 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, and so on.... I set the prioritized cores at 5.1, and left the rest at 4.7 (knowing they can all run stable at 4.9). It's possible the 5th, or 6th core could also run at 5.1, but I stopped with 4.


----------



## Formula383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastertwiz*
> 
> "Favored Index" per core is designated by the system. 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, and so on.... I set the prioritized cores at 5.1, and left the rest at 4.7 (knowing they can all run stable at 4.9). It's possible the 5th, or 6th core could also run at 5.1, but I stopped with 4.


If you put full load on the system do the 4 core run at 4.7 also or do they remain at 5.1?


----------



## Mastertwiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Formula383*
> 
> If you put full load on the system do the 4 core run at 4.7 also or do they remain at 5.1?


It's set-up dynamically, but here is a screen shot of AIDA 64 capturing the statistics from my 30 minute run w/ Prime95 (29.1) - just a few minutes ago. You'll see that 5 cores actually hit 5.1 GHZ. I'm not sure how long the different cores consistently run at 5.1, but I'm pushing 2700 on cinebench, so either way.

You'll also see that although the VRMs hit 110, my CPU usage stayed at 100%. I did however see a little CPU thermal throttling after the first two cycles.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kdotdasg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastertwiz*
> 
> It's set-up dynamically, but here is a screen shot of AIDA 64 capturing the statistics from my 30 minute run w/ Prime95 (29.1) - just a few minutes ago. You'll see that 5 cores actually hit 5.1 GHZ. I'm not sure how long the different cores consistently run at 5.1, but I'm pushing 2700 on cinebench, so either way.
> 
> You'll also see that although the VRMs hit 110, my CPU usage stayed at 100%. I did however see a little CPU thermal throttling after the first two cycles.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Might seem like a silly question but how do you have Min/Max in Aida64?


----------



## MonkJayn

Well, I held off trying for this batch of 7900x's waiting to see threadripper results today, and it seems I'll be trying to snag one of the 7900x at 4.8 next time they are available, shame they seem to go up in the middle of the night for us EU folks, but, with the majority of my use being gaming and some streaming, where I want the pcie lanes, Intel's far higher IPC seems to win out, with the 7900x matching or beating TR at stock, it's OCD potential seems WAY ahead, here's hoping my wallet will forgive me.


----------



## TheRedViper

Threadripper, and so does ryzen, has no OC potential. The 1950x needs to be bumped to about 1.44V on average to hit 4.0GHz on all cores and if you check GamerNexus review youll see that the 7900x is way ahead when it comes to mix tasks that include gaming. I don't understand this hypetrain about AMD, their vega 64 benchmarks just confirmed it is a 1080 that takes twice the power for a few hundreds bucks more thanks to miners. If I wanted a pure workload machine, I would get a xeon or an epyc cpu.


----------



## hodgempls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> Threadripper, and so does ryzen, has no OC potential. The 1950x needs to be bumped to about 1.44V on average to hit 4.0GHz on all cores and if you check GamerNexus review youll see that the 7900x is way ahead when it comes to mix tasks that include gaming. I don't understand this hypetrain about AMD, their vega 64 benchmarks just confirmed it is a 1080 that takes twice the power for a few hundreds bucks more thanks to miners. If I wanted a pure workload machine, I would get a xeon or an epyc cpu.


I agree Threadripper did not live up to the hype. If only Intel did not use TIM on the x299 series, they would be competitive out of the box... AMD is a couple gens behind on IPC and once again needs more cores (60% more) to be competitive.


----------



## MonkJayn

Yeah, it was the gamers Nexus review that sealed the deal for me, as for miners and and GPU's ... Well let's say I 'have not' just ordered the hardware to hook up a bunch of them in a mining rig, and will not be adding to the cost of AMD gpu's ... Doesn't bother me to much though, I have a pair of evga 1080ti ftw3 elites for my personal rig, the mining rig is actually for my retired mum who wants to try it out lol so she doesn't really give a damn about the price hikes it causes heh.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonkJayn*
> 
> Yeah, it was the gamers Nexus review that sealed the deal for me, as for miners and and GPU's ... Well let's say I 'have not' just ordered the hardware to hook up a bunch of them in a mining rig, and will not be adding to the cost of AMD gpu's ... Doesn't bother me to much though, I have a pair of evga 1080ti ftw3 elites for my personal rig, the mining rig is actually for my retired mum who wants to try it out lol so she doesn't really give a damn about the price hikes it causes heh.


https://youtu.be/YutEnG8M1mg

Especially in this review when he said the clocks are GUIDElines..


----------



## Formula383

I would say the 1700 ryzen is a better performing chip overall than any 1151 cpu. It might not have the same fps but the fluidity is nice, even while multitasking like watching a video on second monitor. And that is with a cpu tech that is still very new and apps have not been optimized for the tech yet. Is it the best maybe not at every work load, but its very good at giving the user a good smooth gameplay. and it should only get better with time.

Ofc i still believe that the intel X series lineup is every bit as good if not better right up until price. But if you want the best your going to pay extra for it. It would not matter if amd was in the lead they would be charging more too. altho maybe not 2000$ LOL. But ya for main stream imho 1700 is the way to go. With tight timing memory the ryzen is very very good cpu. Best part is when amd release the 7nm you can just pop it into your current mobo. If ryzen gets a bandwidth boost with a small clock speed boost i would have to say it would almost be dead on heat with intel mainstream chips overall. We have already seen that the cache is very good on the ryzen chip for bottom frame rates. So with some speed added it could be a real dead on contender.


----------



## OneCosmic

I had a Ryzen 5 1600 and the fluidity during multitasking on the desktop wasn't the same as i was used to on previous 5820K, i have 7800X now and i am very happy with it, i wouldn't swap it for any lose Ryzen 1700 which most of them do just 3.8GHz.


----------



## MonkJayn

Good luck to those still trying for the 7900x's, I just got myself one at 4.8 locally in he UK, so I get to skip the import fees hehe


----------



## unityole

couldnt agree more. 3.8ghz is just too slow. for people that notice easily about computing snappiness, we need like 4.7-4.8ghz on at least 6-8 cores


----------



## Formula383

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneCosmic*
> 
> I had a Ryzen 5 1600 and the fluidity during multitasking on the desktop wasn't the same as i was used to on previous 5820K, i have 7800X now and i am very happy with it, i wouldn't swap it for any lose Ryzen 1700 which most of them do just 3.8GHz.


When you had it was it on the current bios? the chip was a dog when it was first released. Also memory speed helps a fair bit, and the timings make a massive 44% gain in minum fps. @4.0ghz the system feels very snappy. Would be very hard for anyone to notice the difference from a 4.8 haswell to a 4.0 ryzen that is properly setup on the latest bios. In games for max fps sure big differnce and in some bench marks yes. But daily use? i dont think so. And check out paul's hardware review of 7900x vs threadripper. He said GTA5 just felt and looked smoother than the 7900x. So i know its not just me that thinks ryzen is very fluid in gaming.

That being said i feel as i still want to play around with the 7900x because i am a enthusiast and i guess thats what i like doing. And the L1 cache speeds on skylakex are just awesome. the L2 on the other hand leave a bit to be desired. I really feel like intel over shot with the 1MB L2 cache. 512KB has been the sweet spot for many many years. But intel got scared of losing its server benchmarks and wanted to make double sure (i guess). To me i think this may have been the down fall for them. The 1MB cache i feel is just too much of a latency loss (not to mention the lack of L3 size) victim cache is great because it allows more IO to happen when calling data from system memory the more the better imo. And for most task will really hurt them over the long run. If ryzen 2 comes out @ 4.5ghz and a bit more L1 bandwidth intel could be facing a rude awaking sooner than later.

Any who just my 2 cents. Still excited to play with the 7900x even tho it will cost me arm leg and tooth :/


----------



## deafmetal

OMG!! Finally pulled the trigger on an SL 7820X yesterday and near-instant email announcing shipping! Talk about quick and easy, wow! Too bad I'll be daydreaming a while looking at it until I can get an Apex to put it in.








SL!


----------



## Formula383

Any update on what time today @ SL?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

There may be one last tweak to the voltages we use for testing. We have some 7900X stock now, but expect to see some slight price movements until we meet the supply/demand curve for the 4.7/4.8 chips. There were no 4.8 chips found this last round.


----------



## poignantx

I got my 7900x 4.7 ghz a week or so ago and it's been working perfectly at advertised settings since then. Temps are really good as well!

Would I waste my time if I tried to lower voltage and keep the same speed? I don't know how thoroughly you test the chips.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poignantx*
> 
> I got my 7900x 4.7 ghz a week or so ago and it's been working perfectly at advertised settings since then. Temps are really good as well!
> 
> Would I waste my time if I tried to lower voltage and keep the same speed? I don't know how thoroughly you test the chips.


It's never a waste of time. I'd always encourage anyone to tweak their voltage and frequency to get the most out of the processor if they want to.


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> It's never a waste of time. I'd always encourage anyone to tweak their voltage and frequency to get the most out of the processor if they want to.


Whats the highest voltage youll recommend on one of your 4.7ghz to try and reach 5?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> Whats the highest voltage youll recommend on one of your 4.7ghz to try and reach 5?


You're going to thermal throttle long before too much voltage becomes an issue.


----------



## TheRedViper

Do you mean that you dont need high voltage to reach it or that cooling is an issue? Because cooling wise i dont think il have a problem.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> Do you mean that you dont need high voltage to reach it or that cooling is an issue? Because cooling wise i dont think il have a problem.


Cooling is always going to be the primary limiting factor for overclocking on Skylake-X, under ambient conditions. You won't be able to use a lot of voltage before you thermal throttle under load.


----------



## TheRedViper

Well the cpu is going to either be under an aquacomputer cuplex kryos next with the apex or an ekwb monoblock covering the vrm too on a gaming 9. Add to that 2x360x60mm and 1x240x60mm xe ekwb rads.


----------



## JD Webb

DAM! so cooling won't be an issue. I'm chilly reading that


----------



## JD Webb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> Well the cpu is going to either be under an aquacomputer cuplex kryos next with the apex or an ekwb monoblock covering the vrm too on a gaming 9. Add to that 2x360x60mm and 1x240x60mm xe ekwb rads.


DAM! so cooling won't be an issue. I'm chilly reading that


----------



## LeftyGuns

When will the next batch sale of 7xxx chips be happening?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeftyGuns*
> 
> When will the next batch sale of 7xxx chips be happening?


I see some up there but no 4.7 or 4.8


----------



## GSt4rk

I'm waiting next batch too. I planned to buy 7900x 4.7-4.8 and out of stock. Wanted to buy in place [email protected] and sold this morning.

So, still waiting golden chip or buy new and delid


----------



## nskater6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GSt4rk*
> 
> I'm waiting next batch too. I planned to buy 7900x 4.7-4.8 and out of stock. Wanted to buy in place [email protected] and sold this morning.
> 
> So, still waiting golden chip or buy new and delid


I was eyeing a 4.9 7800x but missed out after the CFL presentation on monday. Was going back and forth weather to wait for more 4.9 7800x or step up to a 4.9 7820x. Ended up jumping for the 7820x this morning, Hope SL's next bach has some goodies for you!

Can't wait to get this system built and running


----------



## GSt4rk

ahah today i said to myself : If I would to buy 7800x 4.9 to wait the new batch and it was sold too.

Now i plan to wait a little or buy brand new 7900x/7820x...









I'm a kid at 30+ y loll


----------



## iamjanco

2nd time SL customer:



Finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## Phoenix81

7900X 4.8GHz price is now 1549.99 usd. It's getting higher every time I check(first batch is 13xx usd if I remember it correctly).

I don't mind paying 55% more than original price. My question is when you will have it in stock.


----------



## Solo Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenix81*
> 
> 7900X 4.8GHz price is now 1549.99 usd. It's getting higher every time I check(first batch is 13xx usd if I remember it correctly).
> 
> I don't mind paying 55% more than original price. My question is when you will have it in stock.


The law of supply and demand rules this market niche! (And SL is paying down his mortgage - good for him!)


----------



## GXTCHA

Yeah I'm in the hunt for a 4.8 or a 4.7 with some extra headroom however, its been tough to get in touch with them recently. I'm sure Hurricane Harvey is causing some issues locally for SL and the surrounding area.

Stay safe guys!!


----------



## Net1Raven

For those of you that have 7900x with 4.7/4.8 speeds what kind of cooling are you using? Do you know if these can be used with a noctua d15 instead of the huge 360mm AIO coolers?


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElBerryKM13*
> 
> For those of you that have 7900x with 4.7/4.8 speeds what kind of cooling are you using? Do you know if these can be used with a noctua d15 instead of the huge 360mm AIO coolers?


Using a custom loop with a d5 pump and one 360x60mm ek rad and one ek 240x60mm rad. Cant comment on temps because the system is only going to be up next week


----------



## alliebrian9084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElBerryKM13*
> 
> For those of you that have 7900x with 4.7/4.8 speeds what kind of cooling are you using? Do you know if these can be used with a noctua d15 instead of the huge 360mm AIO coolers?


I have a 4.7 chip running at 4.8 at 1.26V AVX offset -3, AVX-512 offset -5,
For cooling I am running 2X 480x45 mm radiators with fans in push/pull with 2x D5 pumps. With a room temp of 25C full load temps on the cores are about 75-80C under AVX loads with the package temp in the low 80's. You might be able to cool it with a D15 if you are just gaming or something else that doesn't stress the cpu much but then what is the point of having a 10C cpu. I don't see being able to cool a overclocked 7900x with an air cooler of any kind.


----------



## pantsaregood

Noticed the 4.9 GHz 7820X appears to have been removed from the site. Is it permanently gone? Usually it just gets marked as "sold out." I was going to purchase one in about a week.


----------



## Kana Chan

http://www.coolenjoy.net/bbs/27/1613194
http://www.coolenjoy.net/view_image?fn=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.coolenjoy.net%2Fdata%2Feditor%2F1709%2FBimg_20170905102500_bhsvmtkm.png

Delidded 7980XE 5ghz @1.120v 3.3ghz Mesh 4000 15-15-15-24 281 1T


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana Chan*
> 
> http://www.coolenjoy.net/bbs/27/1613194
> http://www.coolenjoy.net/view_image?fn=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.coolenjoy.net%2Fdata%2Feditor%2F1709%2FBimg_20170905102500_bhsvmtkm.png
> 
> Delidded 7980XE 5ghz @1.120v 3.3ghz Mesh 4000 15-15-15-24 281 1T


Cpuz cannot read asus mobo cpu vid. Asus mobo bios vid doesnt read any of the core vids.

That dude has 7920x 7960x and 7980xe


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana Chan*
> 
> http://www.coolenjoy.net/bbs/27/1613194
> http://www.coolenjoy.net/view_image?fn=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.coolenjoy.net%2Fdata%2Feditor%2F1709%2FBimg_20170905102500_bhsvmtkm.png
> 
> Delidded 7980XE 5ghz @1.120v 3.3ghz Mesh 4000 15-15-15-24 281 1T


that is absolutely devastating...


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsaregood*
> 
> Noticed the 4.9 GHz 7820X appears to have been removed from the site. Is it permanently gone? Usually it just gets marked as "sold out." I was going to purchase one in about a week.


If we don't think we're going to find more within the next week or so, we'll typically have it removed from the site. Our next shipment of 7820Xs to test won't be for about a week and a half.


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> If we don't think we're going to find more within the next week or so, we'll typically have it removed from the site. Our next shipment of 7820Xs to test won't be for about a week and a half.


Youre going to try yourself with 7980xe? I saw the delid from der and it looks like a though one. Also saw a korean review running 5ghz at 1.112v which is weird but anyways.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> Youre going to try yourself with 7980xe? I saw the delid from der and it looks like a though one. Also saw a korean review running 5ghz at 1.112v which is weird but anyways.


We have a way to delid them here.


----------



## unityole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana Chan*
> 
> http://www.coolenjoy.net/bbs/27/1613194
> http://www.coolenjoy.net/view_image?fn=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.coolenjoy.net%2Fdata%2Feditor%2F1709%2FBimg_20170905102500_bhsvmtkm.png
> 
> Delidded 7980XE 5ghz @1.120v 3.3ghz Mesh 4000 15-15-15-24 281 1T


looks nice and all but 5ghz 18 cores for just 1.12v seems kinda bs to me.. this isnt even 14nm++ so prob w/e benchmark they run are very likely not harsh on CPU at all. i bet if they run any avx that cpu will easily shoot up over 1000 watts and heat will reduce thta 5ghz to like 4.4ghz


----------



## aDyerSituation

Being able to even make it into Windows at that voltage and clock-speed would surprise me


----------



## chronicfx

Send that chip back to intel so they can study it.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> Youre going to try yourself with 7980xe? I saw the delid from der and it looks like a though one. Also saw a korean review running 5ghz at 1.112v which is weird but anyways.


They've broken higher speeds now and its now easier to delid, a new tool was made.

I'm looking at the 7980X now myself, just sent my 1950X / Zenith back once I saw the news on delidding sinc ethat was the primary factor on why I was gonna just go AMD.


----------



## Kpjoslee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unityole*
> 
> looks nice and all but 5ghz 18 cores for just 1.12v seems kinda bs to me.. this isnt even 14nm++ so prob w/e benchmark they run are very likely not harsh on CPU at all. i bet if they run any avx that cpu will easily shoot up over 1000 watts and heat will reduce thta 5ghz to like 4.4ghz


That is CPU-Z reporting wrong voltage.


----------



## Kana Chan

http://www.coolenjoy.net/bbs/27/1614220

Before and After delidded 7980XE temperatures running at 4.5ghz.

http://www.coolenjoy.net/view_image?fn=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.coolenjoy.net%2Fdata%2Feditor%2F1709%2FBimg_20170906021538_gvuxwrnu.png

Highest Core at 76C max Before
Highest Core at 60C max After

http://www.coolenjoy.net/view_image?fn=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.coolenjoy.net%2Fdata%2Feditor%2F1709%2FBimg_20170906014756_bumfcnhi.png

http://www.coolenjoy.net/new?bo_table=27&wr_id=1610771&all=1&page=1&mb_id=grayglue
Ram settings and other voltages


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kpjoslee*
> 
> That is CPU-Z reporting wrong voltage.


you talking about core on SIV? that's VCCIN at 2.14v on the 5GHz OC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana Chan*
> 
> http://www.coolenjoy.net/bbs/27/1614220
> 
> Before and After delidded 7980XE temperatures running at 4.5ghz.
> 
> http://www.coolenjoy.net/view_image?fn=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.coolenjoy.net%2Fdata%2Feditor%2F1709%2FBimg_20170906021538_gvuxwrnu.png
> 
> Highest Core at 76C max Before
> Highest Core at 60C max After
> 
> http://www.coolenjoy.net/view_image?fn=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.coolenjoy.net%2Fdata%2Feditor%2F1709%2FBimg_20170906014756_bumfcnhi.png
> 
> http://www.coolenjoy.net/new?bo_table=27&wr_id=1610771&all=1&page=1&mb_id=grayglue
> Ram settings and other voltages


I wonder if he's stopping the 5GHz OC at 9min because it eventually starts overheating. @Jpmboy , @Silent Scone or @Praz can beat those clocks blind folded...


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> If we don't think we're going to find more within the next week or so, we'll typically have it removed from the site. Our next shipment of 7820Xs to test won't be for about a week and a half.


I too hope they come back. I'm away on a work trip right now, but was planning on pairing one with a Rampage Apex in a month or so.


----------



## Solo Owl

Will you be delidding and binning the 7920X? I would like to have a fast one. Thanks.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solo Owl*
> 
> Will you be delidding and binning the 7920X? I would like to have a fast one. Thanks.


Yes, we will be binning some 7920Xs. Unfortunately UPS/Fedex shipments coming into the area are still delayed from the hurricane so it's taking a long time to get product in to test.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Yes, we will be binning some 7920Xs. Unfortunately UPS/Fedex shipments coming into the area are still delayed from the hurricane so it's taking a long time to get product in to test.


how about 7980xe? If you do is the only option to bin and delid or bin only? Or is there going to be a bin and sell with the option to add in the delid service? I'm asking because I don't think I would want to delid a 7980xe but I could change my mind later or during the time of purchase.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> how about 7980xe? If you do is the only option to bin and delid or bin only? Or is there going to be a bin and sell with the option to add in the delid service? I'm asking because I don't think I would want to delid a 7980xe but I could change my mind later or during the time of purchase.


We will carry the 7980XE as well, they will all be delidded before binning. Or are you asking about sending your own 7980XE in?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> We will carry the 7980XE as well, they will all be delidded before binning. Or are you asking about sending your own 7980XE in?


I was thinking of buying a binned one and possibly delid before shipping when I can swallow the warranty loss from intel with their tuning plan and normal warranty.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I was thinking of buying a binned one and possibly delid before shipping when I can swallow the warranty loss from intel with their tuning plan and normal warranty.


Yeah, we won't be selling any of them without delidding. It's pretty much essential when you're dealing with the fireball of 18 cores. You get the 1 year warranty from us at least.


----------



## LunaP

Depending on the diff between the 16 and 18core variants Imma pull the trigger. Definitely not risking it, but dear god the price hikes definitely going to hurt lmao.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Yeah, we won't be selling any of them without delidding. It's pretty much essential when you're dealing with the fireball of 18 cores. You get the 1 year warranty from us at least.


Some guy supposedly ran a 7980xe at 5GHz in Korea at 1.1v or something low like that with low temps. I wonder if the HCC die frankenchip actually runs cooler now. Hope you guys get one soon to eval.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Some guy supposedly ran a *7980xe at 5GHz in Korea at 1.1v* or something low like that with low temps. I wonder if the HCC die frankenchip actually runs cooler now. Hope you guys get one soon to eval.


Not possible at ambient.


----------



## cstkl1

7980xe out next week. Retailer stock. R6e arnd 2 weeks.

One crazy dude going with 7980xe, r6e, 128gb gskill rgb 3866, two 1080ti poseison, 2tb 960 pro.. just to make his office comp look good. For display only. Crazy.
He alreasy has running atm a 7900x


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 7980xe out next week. Retailer stock. R6e arnd 2 weeks.
> 
> One crazy dude going with 7980xe, r6e, 128gb gskill rgb 3866, two 1080ti poseison, 2tb 960 pro.. just to make his office comp look good. For display only. Crazy.
> He alreasy has running atm a 7900x


I'm getting almost the same thing except I'm going with 4200 memory and I already have two Titan Xp. Going to use it to play solitaire mostly.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I'm getting almost the same thing except I'm going with 4200 memory and I already have two Titan Xp. Going to use it to play solitaire mostly.


Nice.

Titan xp are not sold outside us & warantty its not transferable. Poseidon here cost more than xp ..
The former is why you dont see alot of ppl buying it compared to maxwell titans where aib where selling it.

The rams as of yesterday according to gskill taiwan is the highest binned production 128gb. Cost is slightly less than 7980xe at usd 1900.
So no idea where u gonna get that 4200 128gb kit. Oh were you talking about the 64gb kit?? Thought they only went up to 4k. Advice you to call taiwan and do the order.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Titan xp are not sold outside us & warantty its not transferable. Poseidon here cost more than xp ..
> The former is why you dont see alot of ppl buying it compared to maxwell titans where aib where selling it.
> 
> The rams as of yesterday according to gskill taiwan is the highest binned production 128gb. Cost is slightly less than 7980xe at usd 1900.
> So no idea where u gonna get that 4200 128gb kit. Oh were you talking about the 64gb kit?? Thought they only went up to 4k. Advice you to call taiwan and do the order.


Oh yea was talking about 64gb but if solitaire starts caching to disk too much I might upgrade to 128. I was hoping for rgb at that speed though looks like max right now is 4000


----------



## Kana Chan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Some guy supposedly ran a 7980xe at 5GHz in Korea at 1.1v or something low like that with low temps. I wonder if the HCC die frankenchip actually runs cooler now. Hope you guys get one soon to eval.


That guy stated he was running 1.30v on another page from that forum.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana Chan*
> 
> That guy stated he was running 1.30v on another page from that forum.


was that 1.3v on 7900x or his 7980xe? I'm running 1.31v on my5ghz 7900x so at least that seems likely.


----------



## unityole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Not possible at ambient.


yea i guess it is too good to be true.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> was that 1.3v on 7900x or his 7980xe? I'm running 1.31v on my5ghz 7900x so at least that seems likely.


what on earth are you cooling it with? My chip gets stupid hot at 1.21v


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> what on earth are you cooling it with? My chip gets stupid hot at 1.21v


Right now it's outside my main rig which is only using 360mm x 2 using an aqueduct 720XT Mark V. Eventually I'll be moving it to use 11x140mm push pull with industrial noctua fans double D5 pump sharing with two Titan Xp.


----------



## czin125

Suppose Skylake-X has the same capacitance as Skylake ( capacitance roughly 3.95 - 4.05 ) and ( 14nm = 14nm+ = 14nm++ in capacitance according to graph a few months ago ),
Power ~ CFV^2
7980XE at 5ghz, NB Clock 2400, ram 2667CL15 ~ 18 x ( 3.95 to 4.05 ) x 1.30v x 1.30v x 5ghz ~ 600w to 616w?


----------



## Mysticial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> Suppose Skylake-X has the same capacitance as Skylake ( capacitance roughly 3.95 - 4.05 ) and ( 14nm = 14nm+ = 14nm++ in capacitance according to graph a few months ago ),
> Power ~ CFV^2
> 7980XE at 5ghz, NB Clock 2400, ram 2667CL15 ~ 18 x ( 3.95 to 4.05 ) x 1.30v x 1.30v x 5ghz ~ 600w to 616w?


I reached similar numbers for non-AVX code when extrapolating the 7900X. Throw in the AVX512 and we're upwards of 1000 - 1200W.

From my 7900X: cache 3.0 GHz @ ~1.1v?

Non-AVX: *280W* - 4.5 GHz @ 1.24v
AVX: *250W* - 4.0 GHz @ 1.05v
AVX512: *320W* - 4.0 GHz @ 1.05v
Extrapolating to 7980X @ 5.0 GHz: cache 3.0 GHz @ 1.1v?

Non-AVX: 280W * (5.0/4.5) * (1.35/1.24)^2 * (18/10) = *664W*
AVX: 250W * (5.0/4.0) * (1.37/1.05)^2 * (18/10) = *957W*
AVX512: 320W * (5.0/4.0) * (1.40/1.05)^2 * (18/10) = *1280W*
I'm speculating vcores of 1.35/1.37/1.40 for non-AVX/AVX/AVX512 respectively.

If 1200W could be sustained (which I highly doubt on an X299 socket regardless of cooling), it is 10 amps at the wall on 120V. Most circuit breakers trip at 15 or 20 amps.


----------



## czin125

Boards like the Apex / OCF should be able to reduce the voltage somewhat compared to other motherboards, right?

http://ikki210jp.blog.fc2.com/img/20170715060329252.jpg/

http://ikki210jp.blog.fc2.com/img/201707150603275f6.jpg/

That guy put a waterblock on both sides of the cpu socket for benching.


----------



## pantsaregood

Bought a 7820X at 4.8 GHz.

Have you found that the limiting factor in binning has generally been temperature or stability?

Essentially, I'm wondering if there's any chance I can run six cores at 4.9 GHz or four at 5.0 GHz - or if it's unlikely to happen due to the CPUs hitting their limit.


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsaregood*
> 
> Bought a 7820X at 4.8 GHz.
> 
> Have you found that the limiting factor in binning has generally been temperature or stability?
> 
> Essentially, I'm wondering if there's any chance I can run six cores at 4.9 GHz or four at 5.0 GHz - or if it's unlikely to happen due to the CPUs hitting their limit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> We have a way to delid them here.


Im trying my 4.7ghz 7900x at 5ghz. Artah has his at 5ghz but it was binned at 4.9. The fact is these were tested with an aio and a generic cpu block at 1.225v so you have enough headroom.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsaregood*
> 
> Bought a 7820X at 4.8 GHz.
> 
> Have you found that the limiting factor in binning has generally been temperature or stability?
> 
> Essentially, I'm wondering if there's any chance I can run six cores at 4.9 GHz or four at 5.0 GHz - or if it's unlikely to happen due to the CPUs hitting their limit.


In general temperature is always going to be the bottleneck for the cores on Skylake-X, long before too much voltage becomes an issue.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsaregood*
> 
> Bought a 7820X at 4.8 GHz.
> 
> Have you found that the limiting factor in binning has generally been temperature or stability?
> 
> Essentially, I'm wondering if there's any chance I can run six cores at 4.9 GHz or four at 5.0 GHz - or if it's unlikely to happen due to the CPUs hitting their limit.


If on asus boards you can tune set each core voltages. Generally theres 2-3 cores thay run way lower but all cores scale differently. Afaik silicon lottery bin voltages is based on the worst core which generally scales the worse.
So yeah you can try few cores at higher multiplier.


----------



## Solo Owl

Very interesting calculations. It is not clear to me whether you are considering amps and watts at the CPU socket, at the PSU output, or at the wall. I would not be surprised if the total power loss between the wall and the CPU socket exceeds 25% at 1200 volts. (The PSU and the VRM both emit heat.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticial*
> 
> If 1200W could be sustained (which I highly doubt on an X299 socket regardless of cooling), it is 10 amps at the wall on 120V. Most circuit breakers trip at 15 or 20 amps.


Nearly all computer power cords I have seen are rated at 10 amperes. Hopefully your 1200 or 1500 watt PSU comes with a higher-rated power cord. Perhaps you will be better off with 2 PSUs, powered from two circuit breakers. (Most of us could do this if we could run an extension cord from one room to the next.)

You also have to consider the maximum current rating of the individual wires from the CPU to the mainboard - it varies with the gauge of the wire. If it is 8 amps, then at 12 volts, you get 96 watts per wire or 768 watts maxiumum thru an R6Apex's dual 8-pin arrangement (half the pins are ground) If is 10 amps, you get 960 watts max..This will be a consideration when you order your custom aftermarket PSU cables.

In any case, I doubt if the mainboard can pump anything close to 1200 watts into the CPU - probably it is not designed for more than, say, 12 cores. Maybe next year's Rampages? (Maybe a 50% bigger VRM? Maybe three 8-pin headers at the top of the board?)


----------



## Mysticial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solo Owl*
> 
> Very interesting calculations. It is not clear to me whether you are considering amps and watts at the CPU socket, at the PSU output, or at the wall. I would not be surprised if the total power loss between the wall and the CPU socket exceeds 25% at 1200 volts. (The PSU and the VRM both emit heat.)
> Nearly all computer power cords I have seen are rated at 10 amperes. Hopefully your 1200 or 1500 watt PSU comes with a higher-rated power cord. Perhaps you will be better off with 2 PSUs, powered from two circuit breakers. (Most of us could do this if we could run an extension cord from one room to the next.)
> 
> You also have to consider the maximum current rating of the individual wires from the CPU to the mainboard - it varies with the gauge of the wire. If it is 8 amps, then at 12 volts, you get 96 watts per wire or 768 watts maxiumum thru an R6Apex's dual 8-pin arrangement (half the pins are ground) If is 10 amps, you get 960 watts max..This will be a consideration when you order your custom aftermarket PSU cables.
> 
> In any case, I doubt if the mainboard can pump anything close to 1200 watts into the CPU - probably it is not designed for more than, say, 12 cores. Maybe next year's Rampages? (Maybe a 50% bigger VRM? Maybe three 8-pin headers at the top of the board?)


Yeah, as much as we want to dream about a 1200W processor, I doubt that's ever gonna happen - let alone on X299. You not pulling 1200W from the socket. And even with LN2, it seems iffy. Regardless of how much power you can deliver to the motherboard, I doubt you're getting that much through the socket pins into the CPU.

Maybe if Intel made the socket as large as Threadripper with at least as many pins, then the power density drops enough to where we can say, "maybe".

That's the world we live in, the end of Dennard Scaling: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dennard_scaling


----------



## iamjanco

A 1200 watt processor and a time share in a wind farm would probably go hand in hand.


----------



## Jbravo33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> We will carry the 7980XE as well, they will all be delidded before binning. Or are you asking about sending your own 7980XE in?


will i be able to send my own 7980xe? if so what is turnaround?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*
> 
> will i be able to send my own 7980xe? if so what is turnaround?


Yes. Besides the time in transit, it takes us 1 business day to delid.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantsaregood*
> 
> Bought a 7820X at 4.8 GHz.
> 
> Have you found that the limiting factor in binning has generally been temperature or stability?
> 
> Essentially, I'm wondering if there's any chance I can run six cores at 4.9 GHz or four at 5.0 GHz - or if it's unlikely to happen due to the CPUs hitting their limit.


I'm testing a 7740X right now and I'm getting low 70s on realbench (btw don't trust RB temp reading) at 5.0GHz it's not delided (yet). I'm running my 3200MHz memory at 4000MHz also and AVX running at 4700MHz. I was curious about the 7800x though. Anyone running it at 5GHz before delid and how fast after?

Anyone get a 7800x/7820x to 5.0GHz cinebench/realbench stable? Let me know, thanks. PM is ok too. I don't see any on the SL site for sale


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Anyone get a 7800x/7820x to 5.0GHz cinebench/realbench stable? Let me know, thanks. PM is ok too. I don't see any on the SL site for sale


http://www.overclock.net/t/1632870/skylake-x-kaby-lake-x-combined-discussion/3000#post_26335896


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> We will carry the 7980XE as well, they will all be delidded before binning. Or are you asking about sending your own 7980XE in?


When do you think you'll get your hands on 7980XEs?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1632870/skylake-x-kaby-lake-x-combined-discussion/3000#post_26335896


TYVM.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> When do you think you'll get your hands on 7980XEs?


I would roughly guess the beginning of October.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I would roughly guess the beginning of October.


thanks. the wait is torture.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I would roughly guess the beginning of October.


Any approximates on how much it will be for something closer to 5GHz?


----------



## Mysticial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Any approximates on how much it will be for something closer to 5GHz?


I don't think the 7980XE's are getting near 5 GHz on all cores without DICE or LN2.


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticial*
> 
> I don't think the 7980XE's are getting near 5 GHz on all cores without DICE or LN2.


Bigger die = bigger surface = cooler. Pretty sure some korean guy ran his at 5


----------



## czin125

https://blog-imgs-114.fc2.com/i/k/k/ikki210jp/20170715060329252.jpg
https://blog-imgs-114.fc2.com/i/k/k/ikki210jp/201707150603275f6.jpg
https://blog-imgs-114.fc2.com/i/k/k/ikki210jp/201707150603171cb.jpg
Maybe this could help lower the temperatures a bit? + An extra fan. The 7980XE probably needs a 560mm custom loop to itself minimum for 5ghz.

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/05/31/ek-coolstream-xe-360mm-radiator-review/4/
https://i0.wp.com/www.xtremerigs.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/XE-Thermal-Data-Table.png?w=698

360mm 60mm thick 1.5GPM + 1850 rpm and Push/Pull = 500 watts
So you need about 2 to get 1000 watts and maybe a bit more just to be sure


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> https://blog-imgs-114.fc2.com/i/k/k/ikki210jp/20170715060329252.jpg
> https://blog-imgs-114.fc2.com/i/k/k/ikki210jp/201707150603275f6.jpg
> https://blog-imgs-114.fc2.com/i/k/k/ikki210jp/201707150603171cb.jpg
> Maybe this could help lower the temperatures a bit? + An extra fan. The 7980XE probably needs a 560mm custom loop to itself minimum for 5ghz.
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/05/31/ek-coolstream-xe-360mm-radiator-review/4/
> https://i0.wp.com/www.xtremerigs.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/XE-Thermal-Data-Table.png?w=698
> 
> 360mm 60mm thick 1.5GPM + 1850 rpm and Push/Pull = 500 watts
> So you need about 2 to get 1000 watts and maybe a bit more just to be sure


Whoa, that guy mounted his CPU on the back of his motherboard. Crazy...























Bare-die AND backplate cooling. That has got to see some serious temperature drops.


----------



## smokeycpu

Do you anticipate any more 7820x 4.9's......? Also any thoughts/observations on Asus Rampage Apex versus Asus Rampage Extreme .... ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Any approximates on how much it will be for something closer to 5GHz?


priceless.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> Bigger die = bigger surface = cooler. Pretty sure some korean guy ran his at 5


Used chiller.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> Bigger die = bigger surface = cooler. Pretty sure some korean guy ran his at 5


Correct , On LN2


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> priceless.


$2,495 it is then...


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> $2,495 it is then...


Not in Canadian ruppies ?


----------



## Solo Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> $2,495 it is then...


More like $4495 ! (Remember, he has to pay $2000 for it, and very few will do 5GHz under an AIO.)


----------



## cx-ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 360mm 60mm thick 1.5GPM + 1850 rpm and Push/Pull = 500 watts
> So you need about 2 to get 1000 watts and maybe a bit more just to be sure


Hidden feature: at 1000W it will delid itself


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smokeycpu*
> 
> Do you anticipate any more 7820x 4.9's......? Also any thoughts/observations on Asus Rampage Apex versus Asus Rampage Extreme .... ?


Will be testing a few more 7820Xs next week.

My thoughts personally, I prefer the Apex. Unless the Extreme has an additional feature you're after or you need 128GB memory, the Apex has everything covered OC-wise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cx-ray*
> 
> Hidden feature: at 1000W it will delid itself












Unrelated but also should have some 7920Xs up next week. I don't think they will be a regular part of our lineup, we'll probably just stick to the 7820X, 7900X, and 7980XE for the long run.


----------



## HeyThereGuy

Do you plan to test the 7940Xs?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyThereGuy*
> 
> Do you plan to test the 7940Xs?


We don't currently have any plans to.


----------



## TheRedViper

The beast is on


----------



## aDyerSituation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> The beast is on


Why is the fan on the VRM set as an exhaust? Wouldn't it the other way be better?


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> Why is the fan on the VRM set as an exhaust? Wouldn't it the other way be better?


Shhhh, you saw nothing. It was just to see if you guys were paying attention ?


----------



## aDyerSituation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> Shhhh, you saw nothing. It was just to see if you guys were paying attention ?


I'm sure it will still help but was just curious if you had a reason


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> I'm sure it will still help but was just curious if you had a reason


No my initial idea was having it as intake. Its just that I dont have much time everyday to assemble it so I tend to make mistakes by rushing it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MaroonDeath

I sort of finished my temporary 7900X build. I am keeping this together before the 7980XE comes out which when it does I will be putting in this PC along with my RVIE which I get Wednesday. The 7900X and Apex will be put in my secondary PC. The 7900X is a delidded binned 4.6. I am somewhat disappointed with it as on the store page it says 1.25V with AVX offsets for 4.6ghz, however in reality it takes 1.28v for 4.6 and 1.315v for 4.7 which is what I run it at.
Specs are
7900X 4.7
64gb g skill trident z 3720mhz
Asus RVIA
Samsung 960 evo 512 raid 0
Samsung 950 pro 256
Other kingston ssds
Asus GTX 1080 TI poseidon SLI
AX1500i
Parvum L1.0


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaroonDeath*
> 
> 7900X 4.7
> 64gb g skill trident z 3720mhz
> Asus RVIA
> Samsung 960 evo 512 raid 0
> Samsung 950 pro 256
> Other kingston ssds
> Asus GTX 1080 TI poseidon SLI
> AX1500i
> Parvum L1.0


PM sent.


----------



## czin125

https://videocardz.com/72680/intel-core-i9-7980xe-early-benchmarks
4.2ghz all core boost in cinebench apparently


----------



## Seijitsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> https://videocardz.com/72680/intel-core-i9-7980xe-early-benchmarks
> 4.2ghz all core boost in cinebench apparently


That's your standard multicore enhancement most motherboards provide (lock all cores to the highest turbo boost 2.0 speed.)


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seijitsu*
> 
> That's your standard multicore enhancement most motherboards provide (lock all cores to the highest turbo boost 2.0 speed.)


Yeah but if it can sustain that by default thats a good start. I'd think that 4.3-4.4 across 18 cores is gonna be pretty ridiculous


----------



## carlhil2

I am hoping for 4.5 with decent temps/voltages...


----------



## HeyThereGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> We don't currently have any plans to.


Okay thanks.

Have you seen noteworthy temperature or performance changes with the larger dye on the 7920X?


----------



## unityole

someone with 7820x please help. anything in between 4.8ghz to 5ghz, with voltage will be great what sort of power consumption cpu uses for a simple XTU memory test run for 10 mins?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyThereGuy*
> 
> Okay thanks.
> 
> Have you seen noteworthy temperature or performance changes with the larger dye on the 7920X?


Temperatures are pretty much the same on the 12 core compared to the 10 core, overclocks are about 100MHz lower.


----------



## tim613

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Temperatures are pretty much the same on the 12 core compared to the 10 core, overclocks are about 100MHz lower.


ive been debating on weather to go for the 7920x or 7900x for that reason, my main usage will be gaming and streaming with productivity on the side so seems like i may be better off with the 7900x


----------



## Silicon Lottery

7920Xs will be going up in a few hours.


----------



## tim613

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> 7920Xs will be going up in a few hours.


You guys see any difference to buy one over the 7900?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tim613*
> 
> You guys see any difference to buy one over the 7900?


2 more cores if you can make the use of them! It all depends if the roughly 20% higher multithreaded performance is worth the extra price to you.


----------



## TheRedViper

Kinda off topic but im starting to plug the pc up and i ran out of sata/periph ports to connect my pumps, aquaero, ez plug, leds, etc. Can I use the normal SATA ports to power these molex connections? Is the voltage the same?


----------



## Jaysend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tim613*
> 
> You guys see any difference to buy one over the 7900?


Yes they found 2 more cores!
-sorry couldn't help myself.


----------



## LunaP

5 more days till 7980XE's release, then a week of results and testing from people then hopefully the week after SL has em up!!! YEEEEEE


----------



## elderan

So I just buy the 7980XE and ship it to SL? How long is the turnaround time? Planning to buy as soon as they release.


----------



## smokeycpu

On the 7820x ...4.9's.....are you just not findng any or has there been some change in the protocols?...any chance some coming soon ?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> So I just buy the 7980XE and ship it to SL? How long is the turnaround time? Planning to buy as soon as they release.


Sure, or you can purchase one from us at release and take advantage of the 1 year warranty we provide. Also, replied to your PM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smokeycpu*
> 
> On the 7820x ...4.9's.....are you just not findng any or has there been some change in the protocols?...any chance some coming soon ?


A combination of slightly lower voltages we're testing with, slightly more difficult stress testing, and we're not going through as many now that the launch hype is starting to settle.

I wouldn't count on seeing more in the near future.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> 5 more days till 7980XE's release, then a week of results and testing from people then hopefully the week after SL has em up!!! YEEEEEE


I've been out of the loop the last several months, come back to see 16 core threadrippers and 18 core skylakes... I can't wait to have one of these 7890XE beasts!!! Glad there's competition in the CPU space again.


----------



## Jbravo33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Sure, or you can purchase one from us at release and take advantage of the 1 year warranty we provide. Also, replied to your PM.
> A combination of slightly lower voltages we're testing with, slightly more difficult stress testing, and we're not going through as many now that the launch hype is starting to settle.
> 
> I wouldn't count on seeing more in the near future.


sorry if this has been asked a milly times but does warranty only apply to those buying originally from you? i planned to send it as soon as i got not even installing. i was just gonna pass it along


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*
> 
> sorry if this has been asked a milly times but does warranty only apply to those buying originally from you? i planned to send it as soon as i got not even installing. i was just gonna pass it along


Our 1 year warranty only applies to the processors we sell ourselves. Processors sent in are guaranteed against any physical damage that occurs during delidding, but we don't apply any warranty to them after that.


----------



## Jbravo33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Our 1 year warranty only applies to the processors we sell ourselves. Processors sent in are guaranteed against any physical damage that occurs during delidding, but we don't apply any warranty to them after that.


ok cool. thought that. wasnt 100 percent. thank you


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> A combination of slightly lower voltages we're testing with, slightly more difficult stress testing, and we're not going through as many now that the launch hype is starting to settle.
> 
> I wouldn't count on seeing more in the near future.


Bummer. I was planning to pick one up. I'm surprised the 7820X can't OC any better than the 7900X.


----------



## Artah

Did you guys get a hold of some 7980xe ? Nice gold chip on the inventory list btw. Wondering if it's going to take weeks to get one or a few days. Thanks.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Did you guys get a hold of some 7980xe ? Nice gold chip on the inventory list btw. Wondering if it's going to take weeks to get one or a few days. Thanks.


They're on order. Expect 1-2 weeks.


----------



## DVLux

So are you going to carry the 7940/60X, as well?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> So are you going to carry the 7940/60X, as well?


At this time we don't have any plans to.


----------



## MaroonDeath

Are you going to apply thermal paste to the whole PCB of the HCC CPUS like der8auer recommends? Ordered my 7980XE will send it in as soon as I get it.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaroonDeath*
> 
> Are you going to apply thermal paste to the whole PCB of the HCC CPUS like der8auer recommends? Ordered my 7980XE will send it in as soon as I get it.


Thats for thermal paste and running a dewar with a baredie mount.

U have to be bonkers crazy with a lot of loose nuts doing that with liquid metal.. ?????


----------



## MaroonDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Thats for thermal paste and running a dewar with a baredie mount.
> 
> U have to be bonkers crazy with a lot of loose nuts doing that with liquid metal.. ?????


Of course you wouldn't do it with liquid metal, but SiliconLottery does not use liquid metal.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaroonDeath*
> 
> Of course you wouldn't do it with liquid metal, but SiliconLottery does not use liquid metal.



?????


----------



## MaroonDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 
> ?????


But SiliconLottery stated on this thread that they don't use liquid metal on Skylake X


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaroonDeath*
> 
> But SiliconLottery stated on this thread that they don't use liquid metal on Skylake X


Link to that post please. Curious now since that would make deliding mute.


----------



## MaroonDeath

Not going through 60 pages to find it. Just going to wait for SliconLottery to reply.


----------



## Net1Raven

I think the 7940x will be the best overclocker out there. I'm seeing better results than the 7980xe on some benchmarks and being $600 less it looks like it will be my next purchase.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaroonDeath*
> 
> Are you going to apply thermal paste to the whole PCB of the HCC CPUS like der8auer recommends? Ordered my 7980XE will send it in as soon as I get it.


I don't think so. I might give it a shot for curiosity, but I don't expect any benefit from doing that at ambient.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaroonDeath*
> 
> Of course you wouldn't do it with liquid metal, but SiliconLottery does not use liquid metal.


We do use liquid metal, TG Conductonaut.


----------



## MaroonDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I don't think so. I might give it a shot for curiosity, but I don't expect any benefit from doing that at ambient.
> We do use liquid metal, TG Conductonaut.


Thanks for clearing that up, for some reason I though you used a different TIM.


----------



## iamjanco

*i9-7980XE & 7960X Review: Delidded Thermals, Power, & Performance*

Relevant and spat out today. e.g., 492 watts at 4.6GHz (7960x); 492 watts at 4.5GHz (7980XE) in one test; in that area in other tests.

Issues noted in Prime 95 coupling the RVIE with either chip (intermittent high amps).


----------



## HeyThereGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElBerryKM13*
> 
> I think the 7940x will be the best overclocker out there. I'm seeing better results than the 7980xe on some benchmarks and being $600 less it looks like it will be my next purchase.


That is what I was questioning.


----------



## Jbravo33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElBerryKM13*
> 
> I think the 7940x will be the best overclocker out there. I'm seeing better results than the 7980xe on some benchmarks and being $600 less it looks like it will be my next purchase.


been screamin that since they launched specs. care to share not seeing anything. kind of torn but i already ordered the 80xe.


----------



## SsXxX

hello

is there gonna be binning for Coffee-Lake S?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SsXxX*
> 
> hello
> 
> is there gonna be binning for Coffee-Lake S?


Yes.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1638821/coffee-lake-binning


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElBerryKM13*
> 
> I think the 7940x will be the best overclocker out there. I'm seeing better results than the 7980xe on some benchmarks and being $600 less it looks like it will be my next purchase.


Without having done a lot of research on the various models and their differences, what would make it a better overclocker than, say, a 7920X? If I understand correctly both the 7920X and 7940X are both based on the HCC die.


----------



## Net1Raven

https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Premiere-Pro-CC-2017-1-2-CPU-Performance-Core-i9-7940X-7960X-7980XE-1034/

I think the reason it might be better overclocker is because it has lower cores plus the same tdp as the 18c of 165W. This is my opinion and is not based on facts so please be gentle


----------



## LunaP

Getting hyped, each day brings us closer to SL's release of the 7980's!! yeee!! Hoping for next week!


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Getting hyped, each day brings us closer to SL's release of the 7980's!! yeee!! Hoping for next week!


I'm still waiting on anything to ship, it looks like North America got the short end of the stick as far as availability on these high core count chips.


----------



## elderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I'm still waiting on anything to ship, it looks like North America got the short end of the stick as far as availability on these high core count chips.


Well my MB was delayed until Oct 6th and my Monoblock was delayed until Oct 11th so I have some time lol. But still will order as soon as they are ready.


----------



## ophelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> Well my MB was delayed until Oct 6th and my Monoblock was delayed until Oct 11th so I have some time lol. But still will order as soon as they are ready.


This is shaping up to be my longest build ever. I'm not really in a rush, but I'm dreading sitting around waiting for one component, which is looking inevitable. But hey, I have my board, so I can at least turn it on and look at the LEDs...


----------



## chroman

Got lucky enough and was able to pickup a 7900X @ 4.8 GHz. Waiting for the highest clock speed available on the 7980XE


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I'm still waiting on anything to ship, it looks like North America got the short end of the stick as far as availability on these high core count chips.


Which seems odd as I'd assume this would be their largest market by far...


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> At this time we don't have any plans to.


Looks like 7940x is a good overclocker based on XTU submissions that I have seen maybe because of the higher base clock. I don't know what everyone else is seeing.


----------



## Jbravo33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Looks like 7940x is a good overclocker based on XTU submissions that I have seen maybe because of the higher base clock. I don't know what everyone else is seeing.


originally that was my cpu of choice because of base, but i just cant say no to the 18. it will bother me if i dont do it. lol


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*
> 
> originally that was my cpu of choice because of base, but i just cant say no to the 18. it will bother me if i dont do it. lol


I have the same OCD


----------



## iamjanco

I'm probably gonna let you brave youngin's try out the 7980x. It probably screams during certain multi-threaded tasks, but I'm just not ready yet to rename my build ***ushima. It'll be interesting to see what temps you guys end up with and how well the RVIE manages to feed it power (can pcb traces glow in the dark?).

***ushima, hmmm, why didn't I think of that before? Ideas, ideas, ideas. On second thought, naw, then I'd have to get two 1600 watt power supplies, buy stock in my local electric company, and add a bunch of ecns to the RVIE to make effective use of the psus.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I'm still waiting on anything to ship, it looks like North America got the short end of the stick as far as availability on these high core count chips.


Any eta? I really would rather have your chip than Newegg's.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Any eta? I really would rather have your chip than Newegg's.












ditto









EDIT: website now says 20th...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ditto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: website now says 20th...


yeah - really considering an SL binned 7980xe this round.


----------



## MaroonDeath

Got my 7980XE today, I was very surprised as I got it from a budget retailer and only paid $1870 for it. Gonna be sending it in for deliding soon hope this is one from the newer batch.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaroonDeath*
> 
> 
> Got my 7980XE today, I was very surprised as I got it from a budget retailer and only paid $1870 for it. Gonna be sending it in for deliding soon hope this is one from the newer batch.


neat trick... which retailer?


----------



## MaroonDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> neat trick... which retailer?


Provantage. Their online order is totally broken so when you get is is a surprise lol. Last I checked their price went up $30 so it's $1900 now.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaroonDeath*
> 
> Provantage. Their online order is totally broken so when you get is is a surprise lol. Last I checked their price went up $30 so it's $1900 now.


Durn scalpers [kidding], how dare they charge slightly closer to MSRP for a chip everyone else is piling on?









I saw one of the on-line places had it for $2600 (2599). Not even Amazon is up there yet...

When I checked provantage they had a 7980XE and 7980X with 2 different prices but they were both the same intel part number (not surprising since there is no 7980X. I can only guess its something akin to newegg's "marketplace" deal where they are just the middle-man to a wholesaler...

I had hoped uCenter would do their usual thing, but given their 8700K behavior, I guess not.

Did you try yours before sending it for delid?


----------



## MaroonDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Durn scalpers [kidding], how dare they charge slightly closer to MSRP for a chip everyone else is piling on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw one of the on-line places had it for $2600 (2599). Not even Amazon is up there yet...
> 
> When I checked provantage they had a 7980XE and 7980X with 2 different prices but they were both the same intel part number (not surprising since there is no 7980X. I can only guess its something akin to newegg's "marketplace" deal where they are just the middle-man to a wholesaler...
> 
> I had hoped uCenter would do their usual thing, but given their 8700K behavior, I guess not.
> 
> Did you try yours before sending it for delid?


The two listings are for tray and boxed. Obviously you want boxed tray is for OEMs to buy in bulk. I did not test it as I decided to keep it sealed for security reasons before I sent it off this morning.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaroonDeath*
> 
> The two listings are for tray and boxed. Obviously you want boxed tray is for OEMs to buy in bulk. I did not test it as I decided to keep it sealed for security reasons before I sent it off this morning.


That's what I thought as well, but the less expensive option said it was a "boxed" processor? I didn't look at the more expensive one, so they are charging more for tray? That's odd....

Sure enough, the more expensive one is tray... how bizarre... Timing is everything I guess...


----------



## Master Chicken

It's interesting to see that the i9-7920X's aren't able to get past 4.7GHz on SL. I would have thought that this chip had the best chance of eclipsing the 7900X given that it's only 2 more cores but is spread out over a much larger die area. My thinking was that it would be able to reject heat more easily through the IHS (once delidded and having the pooh replaced) than the 7900X with it's substantially smaller die size.

Perhaps the testing was adjusted for the HCC chips that disadvantages them in some way? Perhaps the power section on the MB is holding things back as we've seen in some of the videos on the new HEDT stuff?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master Chicken*
> 
> It's interesting to see that the i9-7920X's aren't able to get past 4.7GHz on SL. I would have thought that this chip had the best chance of eclipsing the 7900X given that it's only 2 more cores but is spread out over a much larger die area. My thinking was that it would be able to reject heat more easily through the IHS (once delidded and having the pooh replaced) than the 7900X with it's substantially smaller die size.
> 
> Perhaps the testing was adjusted for the HCC chips that disadvantages them in some way? Perhaps the power section on the MB is holding things back as we've seen in some of the videos on the new HEDT stuff?


Can only guess, but HCC chips with "fewer cores" are at risk of lower head-room because:

1. All of the HCC line was hastened through the release process which may have meant "relaxed" binning requirements

2. the logical means of selecting 12,14,16,18 core parts is to bin from the top-down selecting lowest power consuming, highest fully-functional core dies with the lowest per core power requirement for 18, then 16, then 14, then 12...

All dependent on yield of course - past runs have seen yield high enough that perfectly good cores were fused off and/or locked to lower clocks, but...

So, while the above does not guarantee such a scenario, it is possible that lower core-count parts come with lower average head-room because they were selected first and foremost as not suitable to be higher core-count parts and still meet TDP or functional requirements.


----------



## Jaysend

I remember back in the athlon days demand was higher for I think it was the 2500. So many chips that passed (again I think) 3200 were sold as 2500s. Wouldn't it be nice if that happened here.


----------



## Master Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Can only guess, but HCC chips with "fewer cores" are at risk of lower head-room because:
> 
> 1. All of the HCC line was hastened through the release process which may have meant "relaxed" binning requirements
> 
> 2. the logical means of selecting 12,14,16,18 core parts is to bin from the top-down selecting lowest power consuming, highest fully-functional core dies with the lowest per core power requirement for 18, then 16, then 14, then 12...
> 
> All dependent on yield of course - past runs have seen yield high enough that perfectly good cores were fused off and/or locked to lower clocks, but...
> 
> So, while the above does not guarantee such a scenario, it is possible that lower core-count parts come with lower average head-room because they were selected first and foremost as not suitable to be higher core-count parts and still meet TDP or functional requirements.


Ok, so basically the i9-7920X is the remains of the process after all of the higher core count stuff has been wrung out. Ergo, not likely to be the highest performing material after the sausage making process is complete.

At some point in the future as the die / process matures perhaps we'll see fewer defects or lower disparity in performance at the transistor level and eventually we may see some 7920X's come out on top at that later point. Clock speed wise I mean, not overall performance.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master Chicken*
> 
> Ok, so basically the i9-7920X is the remains of the process after all of the higher core count stuff has been wrung out. Ergo, not likely to be the highest performing material after the sausage making process is complete.
> 
> At some point in the future as the die / process matures perhaps we'll see fewer defects or lower disparity in performance at the transistor level and eventually we may see some 7920X's come out on top at that later point. Clock speed wise I mean, not overall performance.


Yes, that's my hypothesis based purely on probability.

It is _possible_ that:
a. yield will never improve sufficiently to bring up 7920/40/60 as high as they might get otherwise.

b. yield is already awesome (but the 4.7 7920 seems to hint this is not the case).

"a" seems unlikely given Intel's history, but we can only speculate from this distance...


----------



## Timmaigh!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master Chicken*
> 
> Ok, so basically the i9-7920X is the remains of the process after all of the higher core count stuff has been wrung out. Ergo, not likely to be the highest performing material after the sausage making process is complete.
> 
> *At some point in the future as the die / process matures perhaps we'll see fewer defects* or lower disparity in performance at the transistor level and eventually we may see some 7920X's come out on top at that later point. Clock speed wise I mean, not overall performance.


Do not the first batches usually end up the best performers/OCers, at least with Intel in recent times? Unless there is some completely new revision.

I know my 6850k, which i bought at the end of August last year, was not really great OCer, struggling to get above 4,2GHz at lower volts. It had batch number suggesting its production date to be sometimes in June last year, while the whole chip line-up was in production as soon as January. Such early chips were used in all the reviews (or reviews of 6800K) and generally OCed better than mine. Granted, this is just anecdotal, and i cant compare at OCing with profi HW reviewers, but i recall seeing other people say this too. Obviously, could have been just their opinion.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Availability at launch is going to be incredibly low for the 7980XEs, just so you guys know. There isn't anything I can do about it unfortunately, I can't get any inventory coming in.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Availability at launch is going to be incredibly low for the 7980XEs, just so you guys know. There isn't anything I can do about it unfortunately, I can't get any inventory coming in.


Appreciate the update, that sucks to hear, so basically 0 stock for you guys till more availability right?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Appreciate the update, that sucks to hear, so basically 0 stock for you guys till more availability right?


Yeah, I wouldn't go in expecting you'll be able to grab one on the 20th. We only have a few. I have dozens on order, but it seems like they're only being shipped 2 at a time.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Yeah, I wouldn't go in expecting you'll be able to grab one on the 20th. We only have a few. I have dozens on order, but it seems like they're only being shipped 2 at a time.


Oh ok that was my misunderstanding then, thought you didn't receive any due to shipping/availability in the end. The fact you'll still have some is still good news ( in the event you get some high bawlers )


----------



## Julian5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Availability at launch is going to be incredibly low for the 7980XEs, just so you guys know. There isn't anything I can do about it unfortunately, I can't get any inventory coming in.


Will there be some more of the highest bin of the 7900X coming in on Friday with the 7980XEs?


----------



## elderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Yeah, I wouldn't go in expecting you'll be able to grab one on the 20th. We only have a few. I have dozens on order, but it seems like they're only being shipped 2 at a time.


If it looks like you wont be getting enough 7980XE stock for a few months I might go ahead and get a 7920 to old me over. I am guessing you did not order any 7940X and 7960X right?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Julian5*
> 
> Will there be some more of the highest bin of the 7900X coming in on Friday with the 7980XEs?


We're testing more every week, they're just pretty hard to find.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> If it looks like you wont be getting enough 7980XE stock for a few months I might go ahead and get a 7920 to old me over. I am guessing you did not order any 7940X and 7960X right?


Still no plans for the 7940X or 7960X- not that those are any more available than the 7980XE right now.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Good news! A bunch are going to be shipped to me soon. Should be delivered by Monday, so we'll launch on Tuesday.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Good news! A bunch are going to be shipped to me soon. Should be delivered by Monday, so we'll launch on Tuesday.


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Good news! A bunch are going to be shipped to me soon. Should be delivered by Monday, so we'll launch on Tuesday.


How 'bout them Coffee Lake 6-cores, wish we can get the ETA date pulled closer!


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chibi*
> 
> How 'bout them Coffee Lake 6-cores, wish we can get the ETA date pulled closer!


It's still vague, waiting on shipments.


----------



## coolhandluke41

16 core available @ egg if anyone interested


----------



## IntelDelidded

Are you going to bin the upcoming Coffee Lake-X 6 cores? (8800X)


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntelDelidded*
> 
> Are you going to bin the upcoming Coffee Lake-X 6 cores? (8800X)


I haven't heard anything about a Coffee Lake-X lineup yet.


----------



## czin125

It'd be interesting if they launch them at the same time as the -S versions. That pcb mod for the 7700K -> 7740X allowed it to drop the voltage quite a bit.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1619559/kaby-lake-binning/140#post_26106559
5.4 at 1.360v to 5.455 at 1.440v for a Kabylake-S on a 2dimm board

https://www.facebook.com/allen.golibersuch/videos/10203951298139566/
Kabylake-X ( +45mhz and 50mv lower than Kabylake-S )
5.5 at 1.390v on a 2dimm board ( per side )

http://abload.de/image.php?img=5500-5090-3866-cb15-1dnsw3.png
5.5 at 1.424v for Coffeelake-S ( on a 4 dimm board ) by another user ( possibly -80-90mv lower if paired with a 2dimm board and the pcb changes? )


----------



## elderan

Just watched this, good review.

https://youtu.be/gz9HBVh57T8

Basically he is getting a 12c-18c reduction in temps when using LM over TIM on the 7980XE. But a little concerned about the power consumption, OC to 4.5GHZ it uses 492 watts.

Anyway might have been posted before but wanted to share. Also Amazon put the 7940X, 7960X, 7980XE up for order. They are not in stock but you can order them now.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> Just watched this, good review.
> 
> https://youtu.be/gz9HBVh57T8
> 
> Basically he is getting a 12c-18c reduction in temps when using LM over TIM on the 7980XE. But a little concerned about the power consumption, OC to 4.5GHZ it uses 492 watts.
> 
> Anyway might have been posted before but wanted to share. Also Amazon put the 7940X, 7960X, 7980XE up for order. They are not in stock but you can order them now.


Yeah, there's not much you can do about the power... push voltages as low as possible. Even 4.4 all core was 360W+ (don't recall the exact number - I backed off tuning until I can deal with heat) with a 1.18v vcore. It's a good thing we can tune per core because you need to wring out every little bit of savings you can.


----------



## LunaP

4.5 all day is all I care about w/ these, if I can keep temps under 65 at that, I'd be super happy, though I'm doubting the possibility in the event I gotta pump more voltage to vcore to help w/ 128gb of ram.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> 4.5 all day is all I care about w/ these, if I can keep temps under 65 at that, I'd be super happy, though I'm doubting the possibility in the event I gotta pump more voltage to vcore to help w/ 128gb of ram.


hmm, which MB?

I'm able to run 4.4 all-core at 1.18v with 128G of ram (3200CL14 3GHz mesh @ 1.1v) with VCCIN @ 1.65

I have no reference for whether I would require less with less ram, but compared to HWE and BWE I saw zero strain to support 128G....

I may be able to do better once delid and custom loop are done - I'm hitting 103C+ on 2 cores easily with those settings, but they do work. I dialed back to 4.2 @18cores 4.4 @ 8 cores and 4.5 @ 4 cores for now to get a more reasonable temp profile.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> hmm, which MB?
> 
> I'm able to run 4.4 all-core at 1.18v with 128G of ram (3200CL14 3GHz mesh @ 1.1v) with VCCIN @ 1.65
> 
> I have no reference for whether I would require less with less ram, but compared to HWE and BWE I saw zero strain to support 128G....
> 
> I may be able to do better once delid and custom loop are done - I'm hitting 103C+ on 2 cores easily with those settings, but they do work. I dialed back to 4.2 @18cores 4.4 @ 8 cores and 4.5 @ 4 cores for now to get a more reasonable temp profile.


Looking at the Rampage extreme, don't have a board yet.

Since SL delids I'm expecting slightly better temps than most since most reviews appear to revolve around normal. The RAM is the 128gb 3600 speed set from gskill. Good to hear though. May just grab the 3200 set then if anything, as the price for the 3600 just jumped another 350$ on newegg.


----------



## TheRedViper

Anyone with a binned 7900x from sl has oc settings to share


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Looking at the Rampage extreme, don't have a board yet.
> 
> Since SL delids I'm expecting slightly better temps than most since most reviews appear to revolve around normal. The RAM is the 128gb 3600 speed set from gskill. Good to hear though. May just grab the 3200 set then if anything, as the price for the 3600 just jumped another 350$ on newegg.


This is a tridentZ kit from BWE era... 3200C14 is the marked XMP setting. It was turn-key on SKLX. It was easy on BWE as well, but I did spend a little time tuning down SA as the Asus bios threw voltage at it with no need.


----------



## TheRedViper

Anyone knows how high you can safely set the core max temp limit in bios? Its at 60c on auto and i want to try and push 5ghz.


----------



## MaroonDeath

Big thanks for the 7980XE delid! I got my CPU yesterday and finished my system today. I have built in this case so many times now that tearing down the loop and rebuilding it is like second nature to me now. The results so far are 1.245V for 4.7ghz all 18 cores. I am pretty happy with this result but will try to push it more when I all my fans working (my front rad is passive cooling as my fan controller broke and I am waiting for a new one) The 7980XE's ram controller is sadly significantly weaker than my 7900X with my 3333mhz 64gb kit only hitting 3650mhz compared to the 3800mhz on my 7900X. Here is the build I will be posting updates.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> The results so far are 1.245V for 4.7ghz all 18 cores.


----------



## LunaP

What are ur temps so far?


----------



## MaroonDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> What are ur temps so far?


Delided watercooled and everything considered it's a very very hot CPU. Temps are in the low 40s idle and low 80s at full load.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaroonDeath*
> 
> Delided watercooled and everything considered it's a very very hot CPU. Temps are in the low 40s idle and low 80s at full load.


Thats actually pretty good for 4.7 it sounds, making me look forward to 4.5 hopefully in the high 60's


----------



## elderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaroonDeath*
> 
> Delided watercooled and everything considered it's a very very hot CPU. Temps are in the low 40s idle and low 80s at full load.


What do you have a 360 rad? Do you know your water temp vs your ambient temp?


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaroonDeath*
> 
> Delided watercooled and everything considered it's a very very hot CPU. Temps are in the low 40s idle and low 80s at full load.


Thats my temps with 7900x at 4.8ghz lmao, thats not bad at all even though your die has bigger surface to dissipate.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

What are your vrm temps with the monoblock? also what is the ambient temp for these readings thanks!


----------



## WingZero30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaroonDeath*
> 
> 
> Big thanks for the 7980XE delid! I got my CPU yesterday and finished my system today. I have built in this case so many times now that tearing down the loop and rebuilding it is like second nature to me now. The results so far are 1.245V for 4.7ghz all 18 cores. I am pretty happy with this result but will try to push it more when I all my fans working (my front rad is passive cooling as my fan controller broke and I am waiting for a new one) The 7980XE's ram controller is sadly significantly weaker than my 7900X with my 3333mhz 64gb kit only hitting 3650mhz compared to the 3800mhz on my 7900X. Here is the build I will be posting updates.


Wow that's awesome rig you got there









May I ask what is the batch no of your cpu thanks.


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaroonDeath*
> 
> Big thanks for the 7980XE delid! I got my CPU yesterday and finished my system today. I have built in this case so many times now that tearing down the loop and rebuilding it is like second nature to me now. The results so far are 1.245V for 4.7ghz all 18 cores. I am pretty happy with this result but will try to push it more when I all my fans working (my front rad is passive cooling as my fan controller broke and I am waiting for a new one) The 7980XE's ram controller is sadly significantly weaker than my 7900X with my 3333mhz 64gb kit only hitting 3650mhz compared to the 3800mhz on my 7900X. Here is the build I will be posting updates.


That's a beautiful setup there, did you buy your 7980XE from Silicon Lottery? Didn't know these chips were shipping out yet.


----------



## MaroonDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> What are your vrm temps with the monoblock? also what is the ambient temp for these readings thanks!


Around 40c at idle and 80c at load


----------



## MaroonDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> That's a beautiful setup there, did you buy your 7980XE from Silicon Lottery? Didn't know these chips were shipping out yet.


No I got this CPU at a discount from Provantage I paid $1910 shipped


----------



## MaroonDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WingZero30*
> 
> Wow that's awesome rig you got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask what is the batch no of your cpu thanks.


L719C521


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaroonDeath*
> 
> No I got this CPU at a discount from Provantage I paid $1910 shipped


Good price, but of course it's back out of stock now


----------



## MaroonDeath

Update: I just hit 4.8ghz at 1.255V Single core scores in CPU Z match an overclocked 7700k and multicore score is almost 13,000


----------



## czin125

What's your total radiator space + which fans at what rpm? What about the water delta at full load?


----------



## MaroonDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> What's your total radiator space + which fans at what rpm? What about the water delta at full load?


One 360 PE
One 360 XE
One 480 PE

All my fans are Thermaltake Riing Red Led fans

I don't know my water delta or RPM I use non digital non PWM D5 pumps and I have the dial set to 3.5 on each.


----------



## elderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaroonDeath*
> 
> One 360 PE
> One 360 XE
> One 480 PE
> 
> All my fans are Thermaltake Riing Red Led fans
> 
> I don't know my water delta or RPM I use non digital non PWM D5 pumps and I have the dial set to 3.5 on each.


Interested to see how my rig handles it.


----------



## WingZero30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaroonDeath*
> 
> L719C521


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaroonDeath*
> 
> Update: I just hit 4.8ghz at 1.255V Single core scores in CPU Z match an overclocked 7700k and multicore score is almost 13,000


Thats amazing









You got later batch aswell









The ES that reviewers got were all L719C307 iirc.

Good job man !!


----------



## czin125

Only 3.5 for benching too, right?

Riing Plus or Riing? ( the former has higher CFM / lower mmH2O )


----------



## MaroonDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> Only 3.5 for benching too, right?


It's 3.5/5 that's fast enough. J2C proved that pump speed does not have an effect on temps beyond the delta of 2c as long as it's not too slow.


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaroonDeath*
> 
> It's 3.5/5 that's fast enough. J2C proved that pump speed does not have an effect on temps beyond the delta of 2c as long as it's not too slow.


In fact, cooling gain based on gpm increases by about 3-5% per gpm above 2 i believe which is negligible, but not to everyone.

The rule of thumb is to have over 1gpm after all loop restrictions are reduced from your pump maximum head.

After that, its all about fan rpm and push/push-pull setups. For the ekwb 360xe for exemple, passing from 750 to 1300rpm increases cooling by 44%.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

7980XEs will be going up tomorrow at 1PM CST.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> 7980XEs will be going up tomorrow at 1PM CST.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> 7980XEs will be going up tomorrow at 1PM CST.










I overestimated, they'll be going up at 5PM CST.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I overestimated, they'll be going up at 5PM CST.


----------



## elderan

I see the 7980XE are listed, went ahead and put my order in. I was a little surprised 4.4GHZ was the highest one though. given the stories of hearing people do up to 4.8 but then again I am sure you guys test them for stability more than just max OC.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> I see the 7980XE are listed, went ahead and put my order in. I was a little surprised 4.4GHZ was the highest one though. given the stories of hearing people do up to 4.8 but then again I am sure you guys test them for stability more than just max OC.


They'll definitely bench at higher frequencies with higher voltages, but for stability and long term lifespan we tested with a conservative voltage range.

These CPUs will draw quite a bit of current even at the voltages we used.


----------



## LunaP

I'm sure they go higher, I'm just curious what cuauses them to stop at the numbers they list, does it require a substantial amount of voltage after the current setting to push more or?


----------



## Mysticial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I'm sure they go higher, I'm just curious what cuauses them to stop at the numbers they list, does it require a substantial amount of voltage after the current setting to push more or?


The answer is on the Coffee Lake thread:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Heaviest SSE load for the frequency listed, such as P95 26.6. And also a heavy AVX load like linpack for an AVX load.
> Shouldn't be a problem over a typical life of the chip. We also offer our warranty so you could swap it out if you notice degradation. The only degradation I've witnessed over the years is from too much current being pulled, and at 1.45V these quads aren't pulling dangerous levels of current.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticial*
> 
> That might be useful to tell the 7980XE people. Since I imagine all of them with custom water to be pulling 500W+. This shouldn't be a problem for the casual gamers who leave the chip idle most of the time. But definitely those on folding projects.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Yeah, we're binning 7980XEs in the realm of 1.10V-1.162V because of this.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I'm sure they go higher, I'm just curious what cuauses them to stop at the numbers they list, does it require a substantial amount of voltage after the current setting to push more or?


Basically to keep temperatures and current in check under stress tests.


----------



## elderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Basically to keep temperatures and current in check under stress tests.


Makes sense, could not imagine someone leaving the pc with this CPU on all the time either with the amount of the power it consumes. I went ahead and upgraded to a AX1500i in preparation for this cpu but now I have doubts my UPS wont have issues under full load.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticial*
> 
> The answer is on the Coffee Lake thread:


Thanks +rep for that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Basically to keep temperatures and current in check under stress tests.


Yeah read your previous post too, husband and I ended up going for the 4.4ghz (early bday gift so saves $$$) and gonna see how far we push it up till 1.175 since htat seems to be the limit before temps spike I've noticed.

Now the wait to find a damn board for these. Gonna grab the 128gb 3600 ram pack as well.


----------



## CptSpig

Secured my i9-7980Xe and they are almost sold out...did not think they would go that fast.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Secured my i9-7980Xe and they are almost sold out...did not think they would go that fast.


You underestimate the power of e-peen my friend


----------



## elderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Secured my i9-7980Xe and they are almost sold out...did not think they would go that fast.


Lol ordered the second they went live.. Now I can cancel my amazon order that ships Friday.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> Makes sense, could not imagine someone leaving the pc with this CPU on all the time either with the amount of the power it consumes. I went ahead and upgraded to a AX1500i in preparation for this cpu but now I have doubts my UPS wont have issues under full load.


Hmm yeah I'm debating this too, but I have dual 1200AXi PSU's atm, 1 for the PSU/drives and the other for my GPU's / extras, mainly to lower any chance of heat usage on a single PSU, though I've no clue how well the platinum or w/e 1500's work with heat.

Also which bin did you grab?


----------



## elderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hmm yeah I'm debating this too, but I have dual 1200AXi PSU's atm, 1 for the PSU/drives and the other for my GPU's / extras, mainly to lower any chance of heat usage on a single PSU, though I've no clue how well the platinum or w/e 1500's work with heat.
> 
> Also which bin did you grab?


I got the 4.4GHZ. Figured might as well.

I am concerned about my ups now though, its only a 900 watts one..

Looking at switching to something like this.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ANU8M5W?ref=emc_b_5_i&th=1


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> I got the 4.4GHZ. Figured might as well.
> 
> I am concerned about my ups now though, its only a 900 watts one..
> 
> Looking at switching to something like this.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ANU8M5W?ref=emc_b_5_i&th=1


Damn thats expensive lol, I'm hoping my wall supports the load though, seeing as if we plug the heater in to my sons room during the winter the breaker goes out. Pretty sure we only have a 15A upstairs, and no clue if it can be bolstered to a 20.


----------



## elderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Damn thats expensive lol, I'm hoping my wall supports the load though, seeing as if we plug the heater in to my sons room during the winter the breaker goes out. Pretty sure we only have a 15A upstairs, and no clue if it can be bolstered to a 20.


I had an electrician add 3 20A in my office a few years back so I should be good.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Damn thats expensive lol, I'm hoping my wall supports the load though, seeing as if we plug the heater in to my sons room during the winter the breaker goes out. Pretty sure we only have a 15A upstairs, and no clue if it can be bolstered to a 20.


A 15A line shouldn't be pushed past ~1400-1500W sustained (~80%). If you do and point an IR camera at your wall, you will see why... (copper starts getting quite warm in your wall which is how fires start).

You mentioned 2x1200PSUs on one circuit? See above - Danger Will Robinson!

In terms of upgrade you will likely need a completely new circuit from breaker box to outlets to support this, so its not an easy ask.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> I had an electrician add 3 20A in my office a few years back so I should be good.


Yeah I'm looking into how to do that or if it can be done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> A 15A line shouldn't be pushed past ~1400-1500W sustained (~80%). If you do and point an IR camera at your wall, you will see why... (copper starts getting quite warm in your wall which is how fires start).
> 
> You mentioned 2x1200PSUs on one circuit? See above - Danger Will Robinson!
> 
> In terms of upgrade you will likely need a completely new circuit from breaker box to outlets to support this, so its not an easy ask.


Yeah I figured its way diff vs an apartment, given this is a house and on the 2nd floor I'm hoping an electrician can do that.

I wouldn't actually max the PSU's its just there as separate, I no longer OC my GPU's but I"m guessing around 800W at the wall w/ everything active atm.


----------



## HOPELESSLYFAITH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> I got the 4.4GHZ. Figured might as well.
> 
> I am concerned about my ups now though, its only a 900 watts one..
> 
> Looking at switching to something like this.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ANU8M5W?ref=emc_b_5_i&th=1


If you got the money you blow you should get a 240v outlet and a 240v PSU and run your PSUs on 240v. You'll save about 2% or more on efficiency and you got a handy 240v outlet for future use.

Now I only have a 900w 240v UPS but it runs my server and monitors while my 2 other 120v UPSs (cyberlink 810w) run 2 other computers and nick-nacks.

https://www.tripplite.com/smartpro-lcd-120v-1500va-900w-line-interactive-ups-avr-tower-lcd-usb-10-outlets~SMART1500LCDT/

I dont have money to blow on some 1,000 dollar UPS but my set up works on a budget.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Basically to keep temperatures and current in check under stress tests.


could someone pay you another 20 bucks to do more in-depth binning? Like shooting for higher voltage and freqs if they planned on running it on water.


----------



## LunaP

K I'm having an electrician come out and assess what I options are, I'm pretty sure a 20A is what I need as well as just a couple dedicated circuits, definitely looking forward to this chip, but wanna sure I'm prepared


----------



## elderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> K I'm having an electrician come out and assess what I options are, I'm pretty sure a 20A is what I need as well as just a couple dedicated circuits, definitely looking forward to this chip, but wanna sure I'm prepared


I added 3 dedicated 20A, and another one in my garage and I think it was about $550 total. That included the new circuits, running of the lines and sockets.


----------



## Hydroplane

Some reviewers were getting 4.6-4.7, so I bet these binned chips could go higher with more volts. Of course, with energy use to match.

$2200-2600 for 4.2 to 4.4... tough sell for me vs. an $880 4 GHz 1950X. I will keep my eye out for the 8700K though, could use the single thread speed for some applications.


----------



## MunneY

I want one so bad... Just cant justify the extra 900$ over my 7900x


----------



## CptSpig

i9-7980xe's sold out on SL.


----------



## HOPELESSLYFAITH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> K I'm having an electrician come out and assess what I options are, I'm pretty sure a 20A is what I need as well as just a couple dedicated circuits, definitely looking forward to this chip, but wanna sure I'm prepared


you can do more amps over a single cable but that requires much thicker gauge copper FYI.

Also the more AMPs the more votlage drops. US is 125v with small load (0-~500-800ish watts IIRC) It starts to drop to 120v IIRC around 800-1000 watts and continues to drop from there. at 1500-2000 watts you start to get 105-115v. Surge protectors flip at around 105-110v and so do breakers.

I am going from memory from 5 years ago but i am sure someone has this info posted online. When you start pulling 15-20amps the voltage drops and cable heat grows. Thicker the gauge of cable less the issue but thick copper cable is expensive and its easier/safer to just run 2 or more lines and just stay at 15 amps or less.

see this for an example. I also assume thicker copper cables also have less voltage drop but i am unsure. There are other issues that play a role as well. Like your box, breaker, power lines, and such.
http://www.cerrowire.com/ampacity-charts

Also if your maxing out the power on a line you are more prone to brownouts and such. If your already turning a 125v lead into a 110-115v your loosing efficiency in electronics (marginal) but opening yourself to very easy brown outs from AC/electric oven/stoves or brownouts from power grid.

If your already 10-15v lower your only 10-15v from a brownout. (100V is what japan runs on for some super stupid reason and most stuff works to 100v but not ideal)

Again dont quote me on this. This is my experience and what i recall from the past so i might be off on some stuff.

It has been awhile since i lived in a 150 year old farm (newer wires obviously) and used an electric heater with my laptop and monitors. I was pulling like 2000 watts from the wall and the breaker and surge blew a lot. Office has only 1x125v 20 amp breaker lol.

EDIT: also plugs are only rated for x amps too. So standard 3 prong isn't meant to support high amps. It isnt supposed to use 250v either but...you could jerry rig it that way or buy the right cable lol.

https://www.amazon.com/NEMA-L6-30P-C13-Power-Cord/dp/B004WODG6A

thats what i use on my 240v triplite that i posted above. If you are seriously needing 2000 watts and would buy a 2000 watt UPS i would seriously consider going 240v route and get a nice 240v UPS for your needs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> i9-7980xe's sold out on SL.


Come on SL!!!! Learn how to use JIT processing and inventory management!!!!!!!


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOPELESSLYFAITH*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> you can do more amps over a single cable but that requires much thicker gauge copper FYI.
> 
> Also the more AMPs the more votlage drops. US is 125v with small load (0-~500-800ish watts IIRC) It starts to drop to 120v IIRC around 800-1000 watts and continues to drop from there. at 1500-2000 watts you start to get 105-115v. Surge protectors flip at around 105-110v and so do breakers.
> 
> I am going from memory from 5 years ago but i am sure someone has this info posted online. When you start pulling 15-20amps the voltage drops and cable heat grows. Thicker the gauge of cable less the issue but thick copper cable is expensive and its easier/safer to just run 2 or more lines and just stay at 15 amps or less.
> 
> see this for an example. I also assume thicker copper cables also have less voltage drop but i am unsure. There are other issues that play a role as well. Like your box, breaker, power lines, and such.
> http://www.cerrowire.com/ampacity-charts
> 
> Also if your maxing out the power on a line you are more prone to brownouts and such. If your already turning a 125v lead into a 110-115v your loosing efficiency in electronics (marginal) but opening yourself to very easy brown outs from AC/electric oven/stoves or brownouts from power grid.
> 
> If your already 10-15v lower your only 10-15v from a brownout. (100V is what japan runs on for some super stupid reason and most stuff works to 100v but not ideal)
> 
> Again dont quote me on this. This is my experience and what i recall from the past so i might be off on some stuff.
> 
> It has been awhile since i lived in a 150 year old farm (newer wires obviously) and used an electric heater with my laptop and monitors. I was pulling like 2000 watts from the wall and the breaker and surge blew a lot. Office has only 1x125v 20 amp breaker lol.
> 
> EDIT: also plugs are only rated for x amps too. So standard 3 prong isn't meant to support high amps. It isnt supposed to use 250v either but...you could jerry rig it that way or buy the right cable lol.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/NEMA-L6-30P-C13-Power-Cord/dp/B004WODG6A
> 
> thats what i use on my 240v triplite that i posted above. If you are seriously needing 2000 watts and would buy a 2000 watt UPS i would seriously consider going 240v route and get a nice 240v UPS for your needs.
> Come on SL!!!! Learn how to use JIT processing and inventory management!!!!!!!


This is why you have go from #14/2 with ground to #12/2 with a ground for a 20amp breaker and 20A rated outlet. Done right you will have plenty of power with very little voltage drop.


----------



## HOPELESSLYFAITH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> This is why you have go from #14/2 with ground to #12/2 with a ground for a 20amp breaker and 20A rated outlet. Done right you will have plenty of power with very little voltage drop.


obviously but my point is if you got to replace wires, outlets and the like....your better off with going for 240v and getting a 240v PSU if you got the money for a 800 dollar one do it right and get a quality 240v UPS.

https://www.tripplite.com/products/model-compare/pgid/0/mids/6142,7133,6692,5610

you can see mine is not a fancy but far cheaper but the bigger ones offer much better features along with better capacity.


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOPELESSLYFAITH*
> 
> obviously but my point is if you got to replace wires, outlets and the like....your better off with going for 240v and getting a 240v PSU if you got the money for a 800 dollar one do it right and get a quality 240v UPS.
> 
> https://www.tripplite.com/products/model-compare/pgid/0/mids/6142,7133,6692,5610
> 
> you can see mine is not a fancy but far cheaper but the bigger ones offer much better features along with better capacity.


Let's also not forget the possibility of having to upgrade your service depending on overall draw. When in doubt, consult a *licensed and knowledgeable electrician, preferably someone with a known good reputation*.


----------



## HOPELESSLYFAITH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> Let's also not forget the possibility of having to upgrade your service depending on overall draw. When in doubt, consult a *licensed and knowledgeable electrician, preferably someone with a known good reputation*.


upgrade your service? Every US house is served with 240v power. Only reason service has to be upgraded is for 480v or phased power.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOPELESSLYFAITH*
> 
> obviously but my point is if you got to replace wires, outlets and the like....your better off with going for 240v and getting a 240v PSU if you got the money for a 800 dollar one do it right and get a quality 240v UPS.
> 
> https://www.tripplite.com/products/model-compare/pgid/0/mids/6142,7133,6692,5610
> 
> you can see mine is not a fancy but far cheaper but the bigger ones offer much better features along with better capacity.


Two run a 240v commercial outlet you must install a two pole breaker (2 spaces). You will need four wires to grab the other 120v to make the 240v. Typical residential panel is 240/120v you have two wires coming in from the street a 240v and a 120v. Residential panels are only rated for 120v this why you need four wires and a 2-pole breaker. This is the same way you would wire a 220v outlet for a dryer or range. 220 being much more efficient. 240v is more common with a 208 or 460 commercial panel. For computers even with battery back should not need anything more than a 20 amp circuit with 12/2 and a ground. I have my theater equipment with a massive power conditioner running on a 20amp circuit. No home computer will need that much power.


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Two run a 240v commercial outlet you must install a two pole breaker (2 spaces). You will need four wires to grab the other 120v to make the 240v. Typical residential panel is 240/120v you have two wires coming in from the street a 240v and a 120v. Residential panels are only rated for 120v this why you need four wires and a 2-pole breaker. This is the same way you would wire a 220v outlet for a dryer or range. 220 being much more efficient. 240v is more common with a 208 or 460 commercial panel. For computers even with battery back should not need anything more than a 20 amp circuit with 12/2 and a ground. I have my theater equipment with a massive power conditioner running on a 20amp circuit. No home computer will need that much power.


Orion X says otherwise ?


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOPELESSLYFAITH*
> 
> you can do more amps over a single cable but that requires much thicker gauge copper FYI.
> 
> Also the more AMPs the more votlage drops. US is 125v with small load (0-~500-800ish watts IIRC) It starts to drop to 120v IIRC around 800-1000 watts and continues to drop from there. at 1500-2000 watts you start to get 105-115v. Surge protectors flip at around 105-110v and so do breakers.
> 
> I am going from memory from 5 years ago but i am sure someone has this info posted online. When you start pulling 15-20amps the voltage drops and cable heat grows. Thicker the gauge of cable less the issue but thick copper cable is expensive and its easier/safer to just run 2 or more lines and just stay at 15 amps or less.
> 
> see this for an example. I also assume thicker copper cables also have less voltage drop but i am unsure. There are other issues that play a role as well. Like your box, breaker, power lines, and such.
> http://www.cerrowire.com/ampacity-charts
> 
> Also if your maxing out the power on a line you are more prone to brownouts and such. If your already turning a 125v lead into a 110-115v your loosing efficiency in electronics (marginal) but opening yourself to very easy brown outs from AC/electric oven/stoves or brownouts from power grid.
> 
> If your already 10-15v lower your only 10-15v from a brownout. (100V is what japan runs on for some super stupid reason and most stuff works to 100v but not ideal)
> 
> Again dont quote me on this. This is my experience and what i recall from the past so i might be off on some stuff.
> 
> It has been awhile since i lived in a 150 year old farm (newer wires obviously) and used an electric heater with my laptop and monitors. I was pulling like 2000 watts from the wall and the breaker and surge blew a lot. Office has only 1x125v 20 amp breaker lol.
> 
> EDIT: also plugs are only rated for x amps too. So standard 3 prong isn't meant to support high amps. It isnt supposed to use 250v either but...you could jerry rig it that way or buy the right cable lol.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/NEMA-L6-30P-C13-Power-Cord/dp/B004WODG6A
> 
> thats what i use on my 240v triplite that i posted above. If you are seriously needing 2000 watts and would buy a 2000 watt UPS i would seriously consider going 240v route and get a nice 240v UPS for your needs.
> Come on SL!!!! Learn how to use JIT processing and inventory management!!!!!!!


How can you do JIT inventory on a binned processor? These are tested by hand aren't they?


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> Orion X says otherwise ?


My experience in actually doing this for a living knows the 20 amp will be sufficient. We are not trying to run a welder off of these outlets.


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOPELESSLYFAITH*
> 
> upgrade your service? Every US house is served with 240v power. Only reason service has to be upgraded is for 480v or phased power.


I used the term in the context of upgrading your electrical panel to allow for a (e.g.) 200 amp service.


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> My experience in actually doing this for a living knows the 20 amp will be sufficient. We are not trying to run a welder off of these outlets.


Sufficient doesnt mean safe, but wasnt stating it as fact, just saying theres computers out there pushing a 20amps line limits.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> Sufficient doesnt mean safe, but wasnt stating it as fact, just saying theres computers out there pushing a 20amps line limits.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> My experience in actually doing this for a living knows the 20 amp will be sufficient. We are not trying to run a welder off of these outlets.


Are you indicating that a 20A outlet is somehow now safe for a 20A load? A 20A circuit will handle a sustained 20A load with no danger, that's what electrical codes are for. At 120V, the 20A outlet can handle 2400W continuous as long as the cable from wall to power supply is 12 gauge.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> Sufficient doesnt mean safe, but wasnt stating it as fact, just saying theres computers out there pushing a 20amps line limits.


I don't know of any personal computer that would push a 20 amp circuit. Example I have all my theater equipment with over 10,000 watts on one dedicated 20 amp circuit. So I am sure it would be safe.







it's all good if someone wants to spend money just for the sake of spending money then more power to them.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> Sufficient doesnt mean safe, but wasnt stating it as fact, just saying theres computers out there pushing a 20amps line limits.


I had the electricians install 4 20 amp circuits in my computer room at the house. Wish I added a 240v 30 amp also for UPS. Between my wife and my rig we used to trip that single 15 amp circuit often.

Back to the topic.







what other voltages do you guys change on your binning checks and cpu power settings if I may ask? Are you using real bench v2.54?


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Are you indicating that a 20A outlet is somehow now safe for a 20A load? A 20A circuit will handle a sustained 20A load with no danger, that's what electrical codes are for. At 120V, the 20A outlet can handle 2400W continuous as long as the cable from wall to power supply is 12 gauge.


You mean like this? You mean like 12/2 with a ground? Back to the topic. Got my tracking number from SL for the 7980XE this morning super excited!


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I had the electricians install 4 20 amp circuits in my computer room at the house. Wish I added a 240v 30 amp also for UPS. Between my wife and my rig we used to trip that single 15 amp circuit often.
> 
> Back to the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what other voltages do you guys change on your binning checks and cpu power settings if I may ask? Are you using real bench v2.54?


We keep everything at default settings on boards besides voltage and frequency for binning, to make things simple. If realbench stability is all you need, you'll probably be set with a -1 AVX offset instead of -3. The settings we provide should pass all stress tests (prime, etc, albeit you might have some throttling with harsh AVX2/512 loads unless you can keep temperatures down).


----------



## HOPELESSLYFAITH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Two run a 240v commercial outlet you must install a two pole breaker (2 spaces). You will need four wires to grab the other 120v to make the 240v. Typical residential panel is 240/120v you have two wires coming in from the street a 240v and a 120v. Residential panels are only rated for 120v this why you need four wires and a 2-pole breaker. This is the same way you would wire a 220v outlet for a dryer or range. 220 being much more efficient. 240v is more common with a 208 or 460 commercial panel. For computers even with battery back should not need anything more than a 20 amp circuit with 12/2 and a ground. I have my theater equipment with a massive power conditioner running on a 20amp circuit. No home computer will need that much power.


It wasn't any issue in my families house. He just threw up the conduit, wires and put in the breakers. I dont even live on a farm anymore with special industrial lines. Just a normal suburban house. Near chicago.

Its just 2x120v 20amp breakers to the outlet for 240v and its all within IL code.

I think it only took like an hour or two as well.

Now I have 240v for my computers and the ability to use any 240v appliance or tool in the future which is a big plus for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> How can you do JIT inventory on a binned processor? These are tested by hand aren't they?


http://www.investopedia.com/terms/j/jit.asp

I was being a bit sarcastic.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Titubah*
> 
> When will the next batch of 7980xe's become available? And Can you offer international shipping to CPU's above $2400? (UK).


A few more 7980XEs will be going up in about 3-5 hours or so, and then after that I don't have an ETA. We are not offering international shipping on order amounts above $2400 at this time, but are working on a solution.


----------



## LunaP

OT: My chip arrives today so def looking forward to it, though still no boards in stock anywhere lol....reeee


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> OT: My chip arrives today so def looking forward to it, though still no boards in stock anywhere lol....reeee


Mine is coming Saturday. What board are you looking to buy?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Mine is coming Saturday. What board are you looking to buy?


Going w/ the Rampage extreme, since I'm used to the ASUS bios and all, gotta be on high alert to catch it though...after that its just RAM + monoblock and I'm good to go.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Going w/ the Rampage extreme, since I'm used to the ASUS bios and all, gotta be on high alert to catch it though...after that its just RAM + monoblock and I'm good to go.


Sounds like a really nice system.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Sounds like a really nice system.


Hope so, also my chip seems either stuck in texas or somethings wrong w/ USPS's system, it still shows even now at midnight that my package was scheduled to be delivered yesterday lol.... but nothings been updated. Hopefully nothing happened. Called them up and they've no clue ( which worries me lol )


----------



## KplusU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Well damn, I am all in for a binned 7980XE, then you gotta post this, I was anticipating August for the HCC chips.
> 
> If they don't release them until next year, what happens with HEDT schedule. Are they going to split it even more, and HCC ones will lag even further behind LCC HEDT Chips and mainstream chips? Say it releases Jan/Feb, then what you got 5 months until the next HEDT cpu is out.


They just had a round come out. I just need a 5.0ghz one.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hope so, also my chip seems either stuck in texas or somethings wrong w/ USPS's system, it still shows even now at midnight that my package was scheduled to be delivered yesterday lol.... but nothings been updated. Hopefully nothing happened. Called them up and they've no clue ( which worries me lol )


I would be worried as well. You are lucky they have signature required to prove you may not have received the processor. Hopefully it's just a USPS glitche.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> I would be worried as well. You are lucky they have signature required to prove you may not have received the processor. Hopefully it's just a USPS glitche.


Yeah it came in the mail so its sitting on my shelf now lol, just waiting on more boards in stock. USPS still says delivery = yesterday lol, but in transit.


----------



## CptSpig

Got my 7980xe late yesterday. Finished my build (I really like my test bench) in about 15 minutes. Setting up the bios was a snap loaded Windows (10 pro 64 1709) with a UEFI USB with GPT partitions on my EVO 960 m.2. Everything went smooth and is running great. Temps on a Predator 360 AIO are around 28 to 30c at idel stock clocks. SL did a great job with the delid.


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Got my 7980xe late yesterday. Finished my build (I really like my test bench) in about 15 minutes. Setting up the bios was a snap loaded Windows (10 pro 64 1709) with a UEFI USB with GPT partitions on my EVO 960 m.2. Everything went smooth and is running great. Temps on a Predator 360 AIO are around 28 to 30c at idel stock clocks. SL did a great job with the delid.


Now run prime95 and cook your breakfast on it.


----------



## elderan

Got my 7980XE friday. Did my rebuild (had some video card issues that delayed me).

OC to 4.4, running stable and great so far. I am seeing 34c idle with water temp 29c. Running cinebench r15 I do hit 80c with a 4274 score. Most of the time the cpu temp is sub 50c though.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> Now run prime95 and cook your breakfast on it.


Prime 95 never I don't want to degrade my processor. I use Real Bench, Aida64, Gsat and HCI me test for memory.


----------



## elderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Prime 95 never I don't want to degrade my processor. I use Real Bench, Aida64, Gsat and HCI me test for memory.


Yep Prime95 days are long gone, Aida64 and others mentioned above are much better.

Running a small stress test, this is the power used for the entire system.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> Yep Prime95 days are long gone, Aida64 and others mentioned above are much better.
> 
> Running a small stress test, this is the power used for the entire system.


Wow 911 watts that is why I ordered a new PSU. Thanks for the info.


----------



## elderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Wow 911 watts that is why I ordered a new PSU. Thanks for the info.


Its why I have a AX1500i, about 500w for the, GPUs were about 170w each.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Prime 95 never I don't want to degrade my processor. I use Real Bench, Aida64, Gsat and HCI me test for memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Prime95 days are long gone, Aida64 and others mentioned above are much better.
> 
> Running a small stress test, this is the power used for the entire system.
Click to expand...

There are two graphs. One for Power In and one for Power Out...this is power out ?


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> Its why I have a AX1500i, about 500w for the, GPUs were about 170w each.


I have the evga 1600 t2, nothing like having a thickass 12 awg cable to power your pc


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Just wondering why would anyone want a binned cpu ?
Also what assurances are there even if one chose not to bin and just delid they would get the same cpu back as sent in seeing the instructions ask for original package for the cpu.
Seems like a heck of a leap of faith for an i9 a pricy leap


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> I have the evga 1600 t2, nothing like having a thickass 12 awg cable to power your pc


I am ordering today. It will be either the EVGA 1600 t2 or the Corsair AX1500i. Leaning toward the EVGA since I already have EVGA sleeved cables.


----------



## elderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> There are two graphs. One for Power In and one for Power Out...this is power out ?


Your right this is power in, power out was 896w if I recall.


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> I am ordering today. It will be either the EVGA 1600 t2 or the Corsair AX1500i. Leaning toward the EVGA since I already have EVGA sleeved cables.


Go for the 1600 T2, I will probably be ordering one as well. Great PSU.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> Your right this is power in, power out was 896w if I recall.


That's still a lot of power. I have a chiller so planning on OC'g the $$$$ out of the machine at 10c.


----------



## elderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> I am ordering today. It will be either the EVGA 1600 t2 or the Corsair AX1500i. Leaning toward the EVGA since I already have EVGA sleeved cables.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> That's still a lot of power. I have a chiller so planning on OC'g the $$$$ out of the machine at 10c.


Which chiller do you have? I was looking into phase cooling but never did anything other than water/air cooling.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> Which chiller do you have? I was looking into phase cooling but never did anything other than water/air cooling.


Koolance EXC-800 Portable 800W Recirculating Liquid Chiller


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> Yep Prime95 days are long gone, Aida64 and others mentioned above are much better.
> 
> Running a small stress test, this is the power used for the entire system.


wow, thats huge!


----------



## elderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Koolance EXC-800 Portable 800W Recirculating Liquid Chiller


Ah ok, ya I researched that a while back. Decided against it mostly due to condensation and noise issues.

I did look into phase cooling some, would be a nice alternative. The gpus would still need seperate water cooling.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> Ah ok, ya I researched that a while back. Decided against it mostly due to condensation and noise issues.
> 
> I did look into phase cooling some, would be a nice alternative. The gpus would still need seperate water cooling.


That is why I went this route I can cool the CPU and GPU to 10c with ease. I like using the QDC's for quick changes between my RAD and the Chiller.


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> That is why I went this route I can cool the CPU and GPU to 10c with ease. I like using the QDC's for quick changes between my RAD and the Chiller.


What kind of clocks are you running on your 7980XE so far? Might be able to push the limits of that 800W chiller


----------



## elderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> What kind of clocks are you running on your 7980XE so far? Might be able to push the limits of that 800W chiller


Just running at the 4.4 SL tested it at right now. I might push it a little to see what it will do but dont plan to keep it at anything but 4.4.


----------



## Hydroplane

I went ahead and ordered the EVGA 1600 T2.

Haven't decided on the 7980XE or the 1950X yet (or maybe even 8700K!) but I should be covered no matter what


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> What kind of clocks are you running on your 7980XE so far? Might be able to push the limits of that 800W chiller


I haven't push it yet just got my CPU yesterday. I have only done 4.3 with 1.10v core avx -3 and avx512 -5 under 60c 360 AIO. Maybe this week some time.


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> I haven't push it yet just got my CPU yesterday. I have only done 4.3 with 1.10v core avx -3 and avx512 -5 under 60c 360 AIO. Maybe this week some time.


Nice, those are good temps for 4.3 on an AIO. The 420+280 rads I'm setting up with Noctua industrial fans should be enough then









Did you decide on a PSU yet? The 1600 T2 is down to $430 on Newegg right now.


----------



## LunaP

as far as cpu goes should I be fine with the 1200axi with cpu + periphs or would 1500 be better for breathing/heat?

I have dual 1200s and gpus are on the 2nd.


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> as far as cpu goes should I be fine with the 1200axi with cpu + periphs or would 1500 be better for breathing/heat?
> 
> I have dual 1200s and gpus are on the 2nd.


I think a good 1200 would be absolutely fine, I'd run a 7980XE + 1080 Ti SLI on a 1200W... although I just bought a 1600 a few minutes ago, just because I wanted one









You'll definitely be find with a 1200 (mostly) dedicated to the CPU.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> Nice, those are good temps for 4.3 on an AIO. The 420+280 rads I'm setting up with Noctua industrial fans should be enough then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you decide on a PSU yet? The 1600 T2 is down to $430 on Newegg right now.


B & H has the evga 1600g2 for $343.00 or the ax1500i for $424.00 and no tax for me so I will order one tomorrow.


----------



## elderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> B & H has the evga 1600g2 for $343.00 or the ax1500i for $424.00 and no tax for me so I will order one tomorrow.


Amazone has the AX1500i in stock right now at $389.99, lowest I have ever seen it.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MFJ4OBA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> Amazone has the AX1500i in stock right now at $389.99, lowest I have ever seen it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MFJ4OBA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> Amazone has the AX1500i in stock right now at $389.99, lowest I have ever seen it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MFJ4OBA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


this is really making me glad that I invested in an evga 1600 T2, for a while there I thought it would be a waste to get a super power supply. Next gen Skylake-x 7nm will probably only need a 500 watt psu though


----------



## Mysticial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Next gen Skylake-x 7nm will probably only need a 500 watt psu though


No, it will have 30 cores and require a 2000 watt PSU.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticial*
> 
> No, it will have 30 cores and require a 2000 watt PSU.


Yeah, Intel is actually among the best of the bunch about fudging their process nodes, but you have to put "7nm" in Dr Evil quotes... area/gates says some of them have been playing fast and loose with that for a long time...


----------



## elderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Yeah, Intel is actually among the best of the bunch about fudging their process nodes, but you have to put "7nm" in Dr Evil quotes... area/gates says some of them have been playing fast and loose with that for a long time...


I would totally dump my 7980XE for Intels next cpu the 8995XE 28 core. (Just made all of that up)


----------



## Mysticial

And even if the 10nm chip still only has 18 cores, it will require a 1500W PSU anyway because everybody will be clocking them higher to "compensate" for what is gained by the shrinkage.

There's no way to win unless there's a Ryzen type of OC barrier that caps the chip. No matter how efficient you make these HCC chips, it will be overclocked until it blows fuses because that's just what we do.

And even if it does blow fuses, obviously everybody is just gonna upgrade their electrical system. And if that isn't enough, people will start buying/building their own power generators - even if it requires solar, gas, coal, or even uranium. Because there is absolutely nothing that will stop us from getting the maximum potential of our chips.

If the difference between 5.0 GHz and 5.1 GHz is an outlet vs. a nuclear power plant, the obvious choice is the latter. Because 5.1 is greater than 5.0. And that's what we do.


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> I would totally dump my 7980XE for Intels next cpu the 8995XE 28 core. (Just made all of that up)


Yeah, I'd like to see some structural improvements in mesh and IPC (inter-process-communication) as this regressed a bit vs E5-v4 (and even v3) - hence the weak gaming compare, but... 18 is a "good start". When more become available, I will appreciate them.

I'd also like to see more control over cores such that I could have 5.0GHz on 4 cores at voltage X without cooking 18 @ 4.5 or 4.4.... Direct control over the VID tables would be fantastic and solve numerous problems.


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Yeah, I'd like to see some structural improvements in mesh and IPC (inter-process-communication) as this regressed a bit vs E5-v4 (and even v3) - hence the weak gaming compare, but... 18 is a "good start". When more become available, I will appreciate them.
> 
> I'd also like to see more control over cores such that I could have 5.0GHz on 4 cores at voltage X without cooking 18 @ 4.5 or 4.4.... Direct control over the VID tables would be fantastic and solve numerous problems.


That would definitely be good, then we'd get the best of both worlds. Great lightly threaded (gaming) and multithreaded performance.


----------



## HOPELESSLYFAITH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Yeah, I'd like to see some structural improvements in mesh and IPC (inter-process-communication) as this regressed a bit vs E5-v4 (and even v3) - hence the weak gaming compare, but... 18 is a "good start". When more become available, I will appreciate them.
> 
> I'd also like to see more control over cores such that I could have 5.0GHz on 4 cores at voltage X without cooking 18 @ 4.5 or 4.4.... Direct control over the VID tables would be fantastic and solve numerous problems.


IIRC that is possible and has been for awhile


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> this is really making me glad that I invested in an evga 1600 T2, for a while there I thought it would be a waste to get a super power supply. Next gen Skylake-x 7nm will probably only need a 500 watt psu though


I thought about the 1600 T2, as well as a few of their other models (1600 P2, 1200 P2), and the Corsair AX1500i. In the end though, I didn't like what I was reading regarding the quality of both brands of late, so I went with two of the following which I'll run as duals. Came in at $400 for both, after a current rebate for them:


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOPELESSLYFAITH*
> 
> IIRC that is possible and has been for awhile


Not with the current processor unless you know something I don't? Please share if there is some way to alter the VID table???

You can bin frequency based on core usage, but you are limited fixed or adaptive/offset per core with offset being a single DC offset for the entire frequency range.

Adaptive per core still relies on the fixed VID tables - your offset is applied to the entire range as a fixed DC offset. This is not sufficient for what I describe. If one provided enough voltage to support 5GHz on 4 cores via offset, then I can guarantee you that the voltage at 4.4 or 4.5 would be much higher than required or desired.

In order to do what I describe, you need access to the entire VID table.

Further, as we've found playing around, you can find VID offsets (negative) that work well for non-AVX, but they drive voltage at lower frequencies far too low for AVX meaning you have to under-clock AVX.

With a writable VID table similar to what GPUs do (only per core), you could have it all...


----------



## HOPELESSLYFAITH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> Not with the current processor unless you know something I don't? Please share if there is some way to alter the VID table???
> 
> You can bin frequency based on core usage, but you are limited fixed or adaptive/offset per core with offset being a single DC offset for the entire frequency range.
> 
> Adaptive per core still relies on the fixed VID tables - your offset is applied to the entire range as a fixed DC offset. This is not sufficient for what I describe. If one provided enough voltage to support 5GHz on 4 cores via offset, then I can guarantee you that the voltage at 4.4 or 4.5 would be much higher than required or desired.
> 
> In order to do what I describe, you need access to the entire VID table.
> 
> Further, as we've found playing around, you can find VID offsets (negative) that work well for non-AVX, but they drive voltage at lower frequencies far too low for AVX meaning you have to under-clock AVX.
> 
> With a writable VID table similar to what GPUs do (only per core), you could have it all...


sorry kinda tired so not sure if i understand.

You want to set seperate voltages for each core right? and seperate freqs?

FIVR was added to skylake X and you have been able to add seperate freqs on different cores for a very long time.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1632279/tweaktown-intels-skylake-x-to-use-an-integrated-voltage-regulator

Take a look at your BIOS. I think this is possible but i dont own a skylake-x and i havent read up in detail on them.

Is that what you wanted to do or something else?


----------



## cekim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOPELESSLYFAITH*
> 
> sorry kinda tired so not sure if i understand.
> 
> You want to set seperate voltages for each core right? and seperate freqs?
> ....
> Take a look at your BIOS. I think this is possible but i dont own a skylake-x and i havent read up in detail on them.
> 
> Is that what you wanted to do or something else?


No, I'm well aware of what's there now - what's missing is a non-linear offset that applies on a per multiplier basis. I know I can set a different voltage and multiplier per core and even based on usage, but the only control I have of that voltage is "offset" or "fixed".

I cannot say I need a -0.07v offset at 4.5, a 0v offset at 4.6 and a +0.03 at 4.7 for instance.... Nor can I specify voltage offsets for AVX. AVX2 @ 4.3GHz requires a higher voltage than non-avx at 4.5.


----------



## HOPELESSLYFAITH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cekim*
> 
> No, I'm well aware of what's there now - what's missing is a non-linear offset that applies on a per multiplier basis. I know I can set a different voltage and multiplier per core and even based on usage, but the only control I have of that voltage is "offset" or "fixed".
> 
> I cannot say I need a -0.07v offset at 4.5, a 0v offset at 4.6 and a +0.03 at 4.7 for instance.... Nor can I specify voltage offsets for AVX. AVX2 @ 4.3GHz requires a higher voltage than non-avx at 4.5.


ah i see what you mean. intels base turbo boost is very excessive in regards to how much voltage it gives. Much more than needed. I figured that out when playing around with IB.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Being able to set the voltage for AVX2/AVX512 instructions separately is at the top of my wish list.


----------



## TheRedViper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamjanco*
> 
> I thought about the 1600 T2, as well as a few of their other models (1600 P2, 1200 P2), and the Corsair AX1500i. In the end though, I didn't like what I was reading regarding the quality of both brands of late, so I went with two of the following which I'll run as duals. Came in at $400 for both, after a current rebate for them:


What are you talking about? Theyre both the best psu on the market across all criterias.


----------



## iamjanco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRedViper*
> 
> What are you talking about? Theyre both the best psu on the market across all criterias.


Perhaps. Consider it a matter of personal preference after having examined recent verified purchasers' reviews; my concerns include recent doas/rmas, as well as criteria like inrush current, noise, etc. I also like the fact that cap filtering has been moved from the cables to the internals on the Seasonics, as well as a few additional improvements Seasonic has made internally (e.g., pins and a copper plate replacing cables to connect the back panel and the PCB).

Anyway, I've already worked the pros and cons of using dual psus into the equation, and decided to give them a go. We'll see if I end up being happy with the decision or not.


----------



## Hydroplane

Any idea when the 7980XE will be back in stock?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> Any idea when the 7980XE will be back in stock?


Not quite sure, I have orders placed for more but I haven't been given solid ETAs.

On another note, I have a shipment of 7940Xs coming in soon for those of you interested in those.


----------



## tim613

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Not quite sure, I have orders placed for more but I haven't been given solid ETAs.
> 
> On another note, I have a shipment of 7940Xs coming in soon for those of you interested in those.


Will you be binnig the 7940x? I've been waiting to buy one


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tim613*
> 
> Will you be binnig the 7940x? I've been waiting to buy one


I think they bin all the processors they get/sell.


----------



## elderan

What kinda of temps are you guys getting when stress testing the 7980XE delided on watercooling? My 4.4 is going to 72c package temp and 58c cpu temp.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> What kinda of temps are you guys getting when stress testing the 7980XE delided on watercooling? My 4.4 is going to 72c package temp and 58c cpu temp.


I'll test mine and compare. What test did you use and what did you read the temps with? All core OC with. Static voltage? Windows 10?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

7940Xs will be going up in a few hours.


----------



## elderan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I'll test mine and compare. What test did you use and what did you read the temps with? All core OC with. Static voltage? Windows 10?


4.4 at 1.12v running AIDA64. I used real temp and aida64 under stability test. Windows 10 yes


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elderan*
> 
> 4.4 at 1.12v running AIDA64. I used real temp and aida64 under stability test. Windows 10 yes


24/7 overclock on a Predator 360 AIO with a DDC3.2 PWM pump upgrade.

CptSpig -- ASUS R6A --- [email protected] 44([email protected]) 1.120v-- cache [email protected] --- 4x8GB GS TridentZ 3600c16 @ 4000c16-17-16-36-1T. HCI Memtest 1000%. VDIMM 1.410V, VSA 0.800, VCCIO1.0100

Mine hit 86c package in 30 minutes of Real Bench. Use SIV64 for temperature. I don't think Aida64 is reporting correctly.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## chibi

With the insane shortage of the 8700K, do you have any plans to bin the 7800X again? Or at least temporarily?


----------



## CptSpig

Got my new Corsair AX1500i psu yesterday. Started my bench mark overclock and hit core [email protected] cashe [email protected] water at 14c. Very happy with this processor still has a lot of head room. Ran out of time last night to see what it will do.....


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chibi*
> 
> With the insane shortage of the 8700K, do you have any plans to bin the 7800X again? Or at least temporarily?


I don't think so, we'll have lots of 8700Ks up in a few days.


----------



## Outlwdragon

Any idea on when a 4.8 7900x will be available again? Went ahead and ordered my parts today. Had to jump on that R6E before it went oos again on newegg. Lol


----------



## Barefooter

I see that the 7920X are not listed now. Are you not going to carry those anymore?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

We will have more 7900Xs and 7980XEs coming in a few days.

@Barefooter Correct. We're only going to carry the 7820X, 7900X, 7940X, and 7980XE from this point forward.


----------



## Ezric

Do you guys have some binning results for all of the cpus binned so far, as in what percentages are able to what oc's?


----------



## HOPELESSLYFAITH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezric*
> 
> Do you guys have some binning results for all of the cpus binned so far, as in what percentages are able to what oc's?


it says on the product page. click on 5.3GHz 8700K for stats


----------



## Ezric

I understand there is info there for the Coffeelake skus, but my question was more about the Skylake and Kabylake skus?


----------



## HOPELESSLYFAITH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezric*
> 
> I understand there is info there for the Coffeelake skus, but my question was more about the Skylake and Kabylake skus?


those were posted too but the info was taken down. I wish he would leave a historical statistic page up.


----------



## Jawnathin

For anyone with a 7820X that was binned at 4.8ghz, have you been able to get any more out of it? I sent my retail purchased 7820X to SL for delidding and binning and it was binned at 4.8ghz @ 1.262v. Curious to hear if that is what people run or if they've been able to get more. Thanks.


----------



## Jawnathin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawnathin*
> 
> For anyone with a 7820X that was binned at 4.8ghz, have you been able to get any more out of it? I sent my retail purchased 7820X to SL for delidding and binning and it was binned at 4.8ghz @ 1.262v. Curious to hear if that is what people run or if they've been able to get more. Thanks.


In the middle of doing some testing but I've got some preliminary results. Previous OC setting was 4.8ghz @ 1.285v. It would run into the thermal limit during stress tests, basically 95-100C, but it was 100% stable.

After an SL delid with the same settings I was running in the 80s, so a 15-20C drop. Since temps were lower and I was getting less power leakage, I decided to try to see if I can run the same OC but at lower volts. I am still validating the stability but its looking like 4.8ghz @ 1.225v. A nice big drop in voltage which gives even lower temps. Stress testing has the cores showing high 60s to low 70s. Basically a 25-30C drop over previous settings at the same clock speed.

With the chip running 4.8ghz with reasonable volts/temps I am sure that leaves some room for 4.9ghz and possibly 5.0ghz. No way that was possible before the delid since 4.8ghz was pretty much pushing it. But I will keep it at 4.8ghz for now because I am really enjoying these low temps.


----------



## Ezric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawnathin*
> 
> I am still validating the stability but its looking like 4.8ghz @ 1.225v. A nice big drop in voltage which gives even lower temps. Stress testing has the cores showing high 60s to low 70s.


How are you stressing? If I run my 7820X at those volts it appears stable but in Prime95 I get some rounding errors on a few cores, I had to bump voltage back up to 1.275 to stop that.

Edit: Ill add that im using prime95 blend test when i get errors, so it could be ram, Ill double check my ram oc and post back.


----------



## Ezric

After some quick testing, it does appear that my memory oc was a little unstable. I loosened the timings and the rounding errors have so far gone away. I will continue testing and hopefully that's all it was.


----------



## Jawnathin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezric*
> 
> How are you stressing? If I run my 7820X at those volts it appears stable but in Prime95 I get some rounding errors on a few cores, I had to bump voltage back up to 1.275 to stop that.
> 
> Edit: Ill add that im using prime95 blend test when i get errors, so it could be ram, Ill double check my ram oc and post back.


I am still stress testing (so far so good) but for my own stability testing I use the following when finalizing.

20 continuous back to back Cinebench R15 runs (quick and easy way to crash an unstable system)
6 hours of AIDA64 (CPU, FPU Cache, & Memory)
6 hours of OCCT
6 hours of Intel XTU CPU
6 hours of Intel XTU Memory
3 hours (500%) HCI Memtest (when testing memory)

So close to 30 hours of testing using a few different programs to try to stress it in different ways. The other thing is that sometimes it will go through these rounds more than once. So for example when I dial in the core clocks, I will do the tests but maybe 3 hours each instead of 6. Then when I dial in the Mesh, I do the tests again. Then when finally at the memory, I do the longer 6 hour tests for complete validation. So in the end it adds up to 50+ hours combined of stress testing.

I've heard mixed feedback about Prime95 so I have been using other programs. Is it still recommended? Are you catching stuff with Prime that other programs have missed?


----------



## Jawnathin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezric*
> 
> After some quick testing, it does appear that my memory oc was a little unstable. I loosened the timings and the rounding errors have so far gone away. I will continue testing and hopefully that's all it was.


Awesome, glad you found it. What vcore is your CPU at now?


----------



## Ezric

I ended up still getting rounding errors, so I backed up oc to 4.7 at 1.235. At 4.8 It’s weird, no errors unless core5 goes over 83°, and those threads fail, so apparently that core has issues with heat, or the temp sensor is not reporting correctly and it’s getting hotter than that. Also my VRM’s are pushing 110°+, and I just am not confortable with that. So I’m going to go with an avx offset and see if that fixes the issues.


----------



## Jawnathin

I've decided to give Prime a shot and it caught something the other tests didn't, so Prime is definitely a good test. I bumped up my vcore to 1.235v and retesting Prime mall FFTs now. I would definitely recommend an AVX offset. I've got -3 on mine so its running at 4.5ghz for AVX and AVX 512 instructions. I think it would get way too hot otherwise.

I think once your core hits 83C, the power leakage is just too much and it needs more volts to be stable. It'll gets even warmer but perhaps enough to still remain stable. Worth a shot if you aren't hitting thermal limits.


----------



## Ezric

@Jawnathin Would love to continue this convo, but I feel we have hijacked the thread so ill send you a pm.


----------



## Gadfly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I'm considering delidding all of these CPUs right off the bat by default, and then binning them after delidding. Only a very small amount of Kaby Lake processors we sell are purchased without delidding as it is. These higher core count processors are going to be fireballs when overclocked.


@Silicon Lottery

Long time!

I am shopping for a 16/18C i9, I had a look at your website and noticed you are not selling any of the 16 core 7960X, is that by choice or due to limited availability?

Also, for the 7980XE, it appears that 4.4ghz is currently your highest bin; Are there any higher bins than this and you are just out of stock, or is 4.4ghz about the max we can expect out of a 7980XE?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gadfly*
> 
> @Silicon Lottery
> 
> Long time!
> 
> I am shopping for a 16/18C i9, I had a look at your website and noticed you are not selling any of the 16 core 7960X, is that by choice or due to limited availability?
> 
> Also, for the 7980XE, it appears that 4.4ghz is currently your highest bin; Are there any higher bins than this and you are just out of stock, or is 4.4ghz about the max we can expect out of a 7980XE?


We're only going to be binning the 8/10/14/18 cores from this point on, there's just a bit too many SKUs for us to do all of them. 4.4 on the 7980XE is the highest bin with the voltage we use. With a good loop you can always try pushing further, which seems that a lot of our 7980XE customers do.


----------



## Psychocipher

Wow i havent seen 7820x's sell out since launch, nice to see people took advantage of black friday deals. Let me be the first to welcome yall to the skylake x community. May your overclocks,benchmark scores and fps be high and your temperatures and encoding/rendering times be low


----------



## Splash74

Well this my tip on the best PSU ever made for overclocking correct me if I'm wrong Superflower 2000W PSU https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/SuperFlower/SF-2000F14HP/


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splash74*
> 
> Well this my tip on the best PSU ever made for overclocking correct me if I'm wrong Superflower 2000W PSU https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/SuperFlower/SF-2000F14HP/


Still only has 24A on the non 12v rail. Corsair AX1500i has 30A on the non 12v rails which is what is recommended for HCC-class cpu's.


----------

